# Fasting



## Yellow Fang (2 Jan 2013)

Is anyone else trying this fast diet (fast as in not eating rather than quick)? There are several ways of doing it, I gather. One way is to cut your diet down to 600 calories for two days a week. I can't be bothered to count calories, so I have decided just not to eat anything at all for one day a week. I tried it for the first time yesterday. There was a Horizon programme on the telly last summer that said it was a good way of keeping healthy for longer. I also read an article in the New Scientist that said there were a lot of benefits. One of its benefits was in fighting brain cancer. That would have been of interest to my father, but he's too far gone now. I don't have brain cancer, thank God; however, my knee is dodgy and I find I cannot exercise as much and so my weight is creeping up. I need to do something and calorie counting is not for me. I have a friend who is doing the 600 calorie thing twice a week. He had a stroke a year ago, so basically he is doing anything that he thinks might help. Fasting is supposed to help brain function, I believe.


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jan 2013)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, I fast while I sleep!


----------



## The Jogger (2 Jan 2013)

The fast diet has really taken off, I watched it, got the book and am doing it, a few on here have done it, search calorie restriction on here and you will find the thread.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Jan 2013)

Yellow Fang said:


> Is anyone else trying this fast diet (fast as in not eating rather than quick)? There are several ways of doing it, I gather. One way is to cut your diet down to 600 calories for two days a week. I can't be bothered to count calories, so I have decided just not to eat anything at all for one day a week. I tried it for the first time yesterday. There was a Horizon programme on the telly last summer that said it was a good way of keeping healthy for longer. I also read an article in the New Scientist that said there were a lot of benefits. One of its benefits was in fighting brain cancer. That would have been of interest to my father, but he's too far gone now. I don't have brain cancer, thank God; however, my knee is dodgy and I find I cannot exercise as much and so my weight is creeping up. I need to do something and calorie counting is not for me. I have a friend who is doing the 600 calorie thing twice a week. He had a stroke a year ago, so basically he is doing anything that he thinks might help. Fasting is supposed to help brain function, I believe.


So you're eating too much and are looking a quick,relatively brainless effortless solution?

I think I just gave you it


----------



## Yellow Fang (2 Jan 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> So you're eating too much and are looking a quick,relatively brainless effortless solution?
> 
> I think I just gave you it


 
It's hardly brainless if it was featured in New Scientist, ignorant troll.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Jan 2013)

Yellow Fang said:


> It's hardly brainless if it was featured in New Scientist, ignorant troll.


It was in the Daily Mail too, that must make it peer reviewed.


----------



## screenman (2 Jan 2013)

YF you sound a tad lazy to me.


----------



## carolonabike (2 Jan 2013)

I've been doing it since September. It's an easy way of reducing your calorie intake without feeling as if you're on a diet which can be dispiriting. My father died last year after suffering from Alzheimers for a few years so I was mainly interested in the potential benefits with regard to brain health, blood pressure and cholesterol. I don't need to lose weight particularly but I was pleased with the 4lbs I've also managed to shed.


----------



## Arsen Gere (2 Jan 2013)

Three people at work tried it with some success. I think this was the original prog. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-19112549


----------



## bainy16 (2 Jan 2013)

is going without food a good thing???????? i thought you need to reduce your in take not starve yourself as when you do eat again your body stores more fat to combat the next sarvation period? surely a balanced diet is much better for you dont you need the energy to cycle or the body eats away a muscle? is this just one of them quick fix celeb diets that acualy makes you put on more weight once you stop.......good look with it would like to hear more feedback from people what have alraedy tried it.


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jan 2013)

Yellow Fang said:


> It's hardly brainless if it was featured in New Scientist, ignorant troll.


 
LOL

BTW, even if something is published in a scientific journal it doesn't mean that the authors assertions are correct (or indeed that the author has any assertions), there are plenty of contradictory papers around many subjects.


----------



## carolonabike (2 Jan 2013)

Well you're not going without food. It's a low calorie day rather than a fast, 500 calories for women and 600 for men. You can easily manage a healthy breakfast (porridge) and another light meal. I usually do a normal breakfast, a light lunch then just miss supper. It's not as difficult as you might think. Because it's only one day it also seems to avoid the tendency to overeat on the other days to compensate.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Jan 2013)

bainy16 said:


> is going without food a good thing????????


Is going without air a good thing?



> i thought you need to reduce your in take not starve yourself as when you do eat again your body stores more fat to combat the next sarvation period?


It takes a lot longer to get to that stage than 5:2 fasting allows



> surely a balanced diet is much better for you dont you need the energy to cycle or the body eats away a muscle?


 For the majority of purposes yes. It's really not that quick a process.



> is this just one of them quick fix celeb diets that acualy makes you put on more weight once you stop.......good look with it would like to hear more feedback from people what have alraedy tried it.


IIRC it started out as a method in which to live longer, although nobody has actually brought forward any actual proof that it works. If there has been any, I must have missed it.

A side effect of eating less than a baby two days a week appears to be weightloss.



carolonabike said:


> Well you're not going without food. It's a low calorie day rather than a fast, 500 calories for women and 600 for men. You can easily manage a healthy breakfast (porridge) and another light meal. I usually do a normal breakfast, a light lunch then just miss supper. It's not as difficult as you might think. Because it's only one day it also seems to avoid the tendency to overeat on the other days to compensate.


I would call spending 2 days consuming 1900ish calories less than UK average (male) "going without food".


----------



## Yellow Fang (2 Jan 2013)

Arsen Gere said:


> Three people at work tried it with some success. I think this was the original prog. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-19112549


 
That's the chap who was in the Horizon programme, and who was on television this morning.

As far as being lazy, I used to run about 30 miles a week, but if I tried to run as much as I used to then my knee would start hurting. I used to do a fair bit of swimming, circuits and I used to do more cycling too, but circumstances have changed. If I could regularly run 15 miles a week, I would be happy. Constant calorie counting is not for me. I couldn't keep it up. Life's too short to constantly weigh out portions or read food packets. I don't see how going without food a day a week is a particularly easy option, but so what if it was?

Part of the idea of fasting, rather than dieting is that it forces your body to metabolise ketones rather than glycogen. There is such a thing as a ketogenic diet, which is similar to an Atkins diet but contains less protein (I think). The ketogenic diet was used to control epileptic fits before anti-seizure drugs were developed. A scientific paper that I downloaded asserted that cancer cells, well at least those in brain tumours, are not good at metabolising ketones, preferring glycogen instead. It recommended a restricted ketogenic diet for brain cancer sufferers. I don't have any sort of cancer, thank God, but maybe a lot of cancers don't like being short of glycogen.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Jan 2013)

Why are you so dismissive of actually having some clue about food ie: it's contents - it's caloric value - it's GI - it's sugar/fat/protein/blah content?

It takes little effort to read a packet or label, yet people still seek solutions that are even easier,fasting being one of such - and weight loss isn't even the point of it.


----------



## bainy16 (2 Jan 2013)

is there a nutritionist on the forum


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jan 2013)

I like food, does that count?


----------



## bainy16 (2 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I like food, does that count?


eeerr no because if so then i'd be one


----------



## Scoosh (2 Jan 2013)

IIRC, the main purpose of the fasting research - and of the journalist in the programme - was _NOT_ WEIGHT LOSS.

The purpose of the TV programme was to see if fasting could reduce the journalist's internal body fat - the (nasty killer) stuff which attaches itself to the internal organs. His result after 4 weeks of fasting, whether 600 cal 2 days/week; full fast [no food 1 or 2 days/ week] or whatever, was that there had been a change for the good in his internal body fat. It was a measurable change after only 4 weeks. This was of significant interest to him, as he has a genetic history of the 'bad fat' attaching itself to his internal organs. He did not want this to be the cause of his early death and the research he had been reading was indicating that fasting could improve general health _and longevity_. The programme was seeking to find if there were any truth/ personal application in the research.

As a side effect of eating quite a lot less per week than normal, his weight dropped a few pounds, in part because he found that his food consumption on the non-fasting days had decreased as well. This was very much a side effect and NOT the main purpose of his research nor of the programme.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Jan 2013)

Scoosh said:


> IIRC, the main purpose of the fasting research - and of the journalist in the programme - was _NOT_ WEIGHT LOSS.
> 
> The purpose of the TV programme was to see if fasting could reduce the journalist's internal body fat - the (nasty killer) stuff which attaches itself to the internal organs. His result after 4 weeks of fasting, whether 600 cal 2 days/week; full fast [no food 1 or 2 days/ week] or whatever, was that there had been a change for the good in his internal body fat. It was a measurable change after only 4 weeks. This was of significant interest to him, as he has a genetic history of the 'bad fat' attaching itself to his internal organs. He did not want this to be the cause of his early death and the research he had been reading was indicating that fasting could improve general health _and longevity_. The programme was seeking to find if there were any truth/ personal application in the research.
> 
> As a side effect of eating quite a lot less per week than normal, his weight dropped a few pounds, in part because he found that his food consumption on the non-fasting days had decreased as well. This was very much a side effect and NOT the main purpose of his research nor of the programme.


Don't let this actual fact(brilliantly written too) get in the way though!


----------



## The Jogger (3 Jan 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Don't let this actual fact(brilliantly written too) get in the way though!


 Did you watch the programme?


----------



## pauldavid (3 Jan 2013)

Yellow Fang said:


> That's the chap who was in the Horizon programme, and who was on television this morning.
> 
> As far as being lazy, I used to run about 30 miles a week, but if I tried to run as much as I used to then my knee would start hurting. I used to do a fair bit of swimming, circuits and I used to do more cycling too, but circumstances have changed. If I could regularly run 15 miles a week, I would be happy. Constant calorie counting is not for me. I couldn't keep it up. Life's too short to constantly weigh out portions or read food packets. I don't see how going without food a day a week is a particularly easy option, but so what if it was?
> 
> Part of the idea of fasting, rather than dieting is that it forces your body to metabolise ketones rather than glycogen. There is such a thing as a ketogenic diet, which is similar to an Atkins diet but contains less protein (I think). The ketogenic diet was used to control epileptic fits before anti-seizure drugs were developed. A scientific paper that I downloaded asserted that cancer cells, well at least those in brain tumours, are not good at metabolising ketones, preferring glycogen instead. It recommended a restricted ketogenic diet for brain cancer sufferers. I don't have any sort of cancer, thank God, but maybe a lot of cancers don't like being short of glycogen.


I don't have cancer either, though I haven't been fasting. I have however been eating too many biscuits which I can only assume has led to my cancer free state.

Therefore, sod the diet I'm back on the biccies on medicinal grounds


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Jan 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Did you watch the programme?


Yes, did you?


----------



## The Jogger (3 Jan 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Yes, did you?



Yes many times, the reason I ask is because I have a link to it if you hadn't , that's all. Phew......moving on.


----------



## DCLane (3 Jan 2013)

bainy16 said:


> is there a nutritionist on the forum


 
I'd prefer the opinion of a Dietitian (dietician) since they've been more rigorously trained and are NHS registered so there's comeback. A nutritionist can say anything and doesn't need training.


----------



## pauldavid (3 Jan 2013)

DCLane said:


> I'd prefer the opinion of a Dietitian (dietician) since they've been more rigorously trained and are NHS registered so there's comeback. A nutritionist can say anything and doesn't need training.


I am!

Let me just finish this piece of cake and I'll be right with you


----------



## jazzkat (3 Jan 2013)

I did the 5:2 thing until I had my accident in November, although I'm back on it now
There is a history of heart disease and diabetes in my family so my reasons are slightly more medical than just weight loss. Having said that the heart/diabetes conditions are probably brought on by being overweight and inactive. My family has a genetic predisposition to be fat around the middle (which I believe is the worst way to be) and while I do like my food and have always been a bit 'thick around the middle' (in primary school my friends mum called me egg on legs!), I've been active all my adult life initially with martial arts and then cycling.
When I saw the programme I couldn't really see any downside.
IF it works then it helps fight off all the nasties of old age with an added bonus of losing a bit of weight. Maybe a few people will suffer from reducing their food intake (my wife can't do it, it brings on migranes) but in the main I see no harm at all from reducing my eating for a couple of days a week.


----------



## The Jogger (4 Jan 2013)

Just did a 20/4 fast today with 564 cals and it felt good.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 Jan 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Just did a 20/4 fast today with 564 cals and it felt good.


How much extra life has that added?


----------



## The Jogger (5 Jan 2013)

Second fast day in a row today, just 569 cals today. 
Here is a clip with a brief outline.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-20890613


----------



## Dirtlover2005 (5 Jan 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> How much extra life has that added?


 
Slightly more than you have wasted reading and criticising the contributors to this thread 

Hows that for a first post....

I have fasted since October. Some weeks I do one day, others two depending on the exercise I am doing that week. This is a combination of an hour of an swimming session, circuits, 5 a-side or cycling the 22 mile round trip to work and back - the enjoyment of the latter has brought me here.
My family eat well, I have a reasonable knowledge of food and nuitrition from my career since leaving school (I'm 42).
At 6'2 and 13st 4 I'm not over weight so that is not a consideration.
I restrict my calories to 600 one or two days a week because while its is not easy it makes me feel better."Man cannot remake himself without suffering.." right?
Initially undertaken for the health benefits that may be associated I have found that I am also less slothfull and generally feel healthier.
I don't know what you do for your personal execise and diet, but if you do start a thread seeing if others have similar views to yours I'll try to respond with something constructive rather than deriding your personal choice. 

Getting my coat and head back off to the Beginners section of the forum...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Jan 2013)

Dirtlover2005 said:


> Slightly more than you have wasted reading and criticising the contributors to this thread
> 
> Hows that for a first post....


I don't consider my time wasted. For a first post it was pretty bad. I'd give it a D-



> I have fasted since October. Some weeks I do one day, others two depending on the exercise I am doing that week. This is a combination of an hour of an swimming session, circuits, 5 a-side or cycling the 22 mile round trip to work and back - the enjoyment of the latter has brought me here.
> My family eat well, I have a reasonable knowledge of food and nuitrition from my career since leaving school (I'm 42).
> At 6'2 and 13st 4 I'm not over weight so that is not a consideration.
> I restrict my calories to 600 one or two days a week because while its is not easy it makes me feel better."Man cannot remake himself without suffering.." right?
> ...


Please don't quote my signature out of context. It does not imply that you must starve or heavily restrict calories in order to suffer and was never related to that in any way.

Two of you now have avoided the question so I'll ask it again. Given that the original program was based on living longer via calorie restriction on certain days(a _*side effect*_ of that being weight loss) how much longer have or will either of you live? Put it into a timeframe for me.

To quote the original article as referenced in this thread of all places.


> Current medical opinion is that the benefits of fasting are* unproven* and until there are more human studies *it's better to eat at least 2000 calories a day*. If you really want to fast then you should *do it in a proper clinic or under medical supervision*, because there are many people, such as pregnant women or diabetics on medication, for whom it could be dangerous.


 


> Scientists are uncovering evidence that short periods of fasting, if properly controlled, *could* achieve a number of health benefits, as well *as potentially* helping the overweight, as Michael Mosley discovered.


 


> There are no firm rules because so far there have been *few proper human trials.*


----------



## The Jogger (5 Jan 2013)

That is not a reasonable question, this way of eating shows improvements in blood test results and blood pressure etc. How much less will someone live who doesn't go to the gym, doesn't have a personal trainer, has high cholesterol etc see you answer that one.


----------



## black'n'yellow (5 Jan 2013)

Dirtlover2005 said:


> At 6'2 and 13st 4 I'm not over weight


 
borderline...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Jan 2013)

The Jogger said:


> That is not a reasonable question, this way of eating shows improvements in blood test results and blood pressure etc. How much less will someone live who doesn't go to the gym, doesn't have a personal trainer, has high cholesterol etc see you answer that one.


You are defending this "diet" and it's unproven benefits but you can't quantify how much those benefits add up to.

Ironically. All 3 of those groups of people could outlive you or me. But then we aren't actually talking about groups of people so your question is wholly leading and unreasonable.

If you can prove that your life increasing diet will enable you to live longer, please do that. You've been challenged on this subject before (IIRC your original thread) an answer should be available.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (5 Jan 2013)

Low calorie diet has been proven by several studies to prolong life. Fasting however is still very much in its infancy and results are few and far between. I wouldn't suggest it's harmful in any way though.

One of the contributing factors to being overweight or obese is portion size. Some may think 3 meals a day is a healthy way of life-especially if they supplement it with 3-4 pieces of fruit daily. Often overlooked is content of these meals.

IME smaller portions, more often if required, keep the metabolism running efficiently and reduce any hunger pangs, like sweets, crisps and chocolate. I know far to many people who will eat an unhealthy meal but feel they are eating healthy because they have added some veg to the plate. Or afterwards have eaten an apple!! All this does is ADD calories. Reduce portion size and add the veg!

As i have mentioned before i have one or two days a week (depending on training load) where i eat fruit and veg only. I have found this to add energy to my daily life and reduce my body fat %. Listen to your body, it usually knows what it wants and needs.

Edit: I might also add that there are several good lifestyle/diet choices out there. We can stand by our own though this does not mean it will suit everyone.


----------



## jazzkat (6 Jan 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> If you can prove that your life increasing diet will enable you to live longer, please do that. You've been challenged on this subject before (IIRC your original thread) an answer should be available.


 
I don't believe it's about living longer. It's more about quality of life in old age.
I don't want to be like my father, chomping loads of tablets with breakfast and injecting insulin. Yes I could probably have the same effect if I counted the calories and eat smaller portions. It's a choice like so many we all make and maybe I'm just lacking in the necessary willpower to change my diet completely but I would rather 'eat what I like' for five days the trade off being that for two days I eat very little. It isn't an issue for me and so I am happy to do it.

I read somewhere that statistically athletes live shorter lives than non athletes, but, the athlete will have a much more useful old age than the non athlete. I suppose I'd rather have a full and useful old age and die at 70 (I hope it's more than that though lol) than being sat in a vegetative state not being able to go to the toilet on my own at 80.
Maybe we should all stop riding bikes if we want to live longer


----------



## Hitchington (6 Jan 2013)

I've been doing it since October and have shed 1 and a half stone. I fast (600 calories) on a tuesday and thursday. I find it quite easy to do and i've thought more about what and how much i eat in general. I decided to try it after watching the Horizon with Michael Mosley. I stopped over christmas but started it again lastr week. I know medical opinion wouldn't recommend this as a diet but it's more than that and I thought the science demonstrated in the horizon programme was robust enough for me to give it a go. 

Restricting calories restricts the production of IGF 1 which is a growth hormone. This means the body goes into repair mode and may reduce the chances of getting certain diseases such as cancer, diabetics, dementia etc. in later life, therefore not only is life expectancy increased so is quality of life.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (6 Jan 2013)

jazzkat said:


> I don't believe it's about living longer. It's more about quality of life in old age.
> I don't want to be like my father, chomping loads of tablets with breakfast and injecting insulin. Yes I could probably have the same effect if I counted the calories and eat smaller portions. It's a choice like so many we all make and maybe I'm just lacking in the necessary willpower to change my diet completely *but I would rather 'eat what I like' for five days* the trade off being that for two days I eat very little. It isn't an issue for me and so I am happy to do it.
> 
> I read somewhere that statistically athletes live shorter lives than non athletes, but, the athlete will have a much more useful old age than the non athlete. I suppose I'd rather have a full and useful old age and die at 70 (I hope it's more than that though lol) than being sat in a vegetative state not being able to go to the toilet on my own at 80.
> Maybe we should all stop riding bikes if we want to live longer


I don't(as I'm sure you guessed) believe in it at all. Sure it has side effects (weight loss) but nobody has actually been able to prove benefits in humans. The premise of the article and documentary referenced was longevity of life, based on the mice observed. Last time I checked we are not mice confined to a lab and selectively fed.

Articles that use the words "could" "may" and "possibly" a lot before claims made,should never be allowed to be published. This one is no different.


Scoosh summed it up brilliantly. A post that I will be quoting at least once every page/thread on related diets.


Scoosh said:


> IIRC, the main purpose of the fasting research - and of the journalist in the programme - was _NOT_ WEIGHT LOSS.
> 
> The purpose of the TV programme was to see if fasting* could* reduce the journalist's internal body fat - the (nasty killer) stuff which attaches itself to the internal organs. His result after 4 weeks of fasting, whether 600 cal 2 days/week; full fast [no food 1 or 2 days/ week] or whatever, was that there had been a change for the good in his internal body fat. It was a measurable change after only 4 weeks. This was of significant interest to him, as he has a genetic history of the 'bad fat' attaching itself to his internal organs. He did not want this to be the cause of his early death and the research he had been reading was indicating that *fasting could improve general health and longevity.* _*The programme was seeking to find if there were any truth/ personal application in the research.*_
> 
> As a side effect of eating quite a lot less per week than normal, his weight dropped a few pounds, in part because he found that his food consumption on the non-fasting days had decreased as well. This was very much a side effect and NOT the main purpose of his research nor of the programme.


----------



## jazzkat (6 Jan 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> I don't(as I'm sure you guessed) believe in it at all. Sure it has side effects (weight loss) but nobody has actually been able to prove benefits in humans. The premise of the article and documentary referenced was longevity of life, based on the mice observed. Last time I checked we are not mice confined to a lab and selectively fed.
> 
> Articles that use the words "could" "may" and "possibly" a lot before claims made,should never be allowed to be published. This one is no different.
> 
> ...


 
There is an awful lot that we still have to learn about how our bodies work. There are trials going on apparently, it will be interesting to see how it pans out. Having said that people have always fasted either out of choice e.g. religion or when forced to i.e. times of famine.

I saw the programme by the Dr on Horizon (and I saw the recent appearance on breakfast TV). As an intelligent adult I made a choice to follow his path. I have never followed a diet before, it may seem a bit hypocritical but I don't believe in diets - once you stop dieting the weight comes back. What you need to do is change your lifestyle. I have changed my lifestyle - it involves fasting!

I understand that you may consider us being sheep blindly following science that isn't proven but then you quote scoosh seemingly to agree with us!?!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (6 Jan 2013)

jazzkat said:


> There is an awful lot that we still have to learn about how our bodies work. There are trials going on apparently, it will be interesting to see how it pans out. Having said that people have always fasted either out of choice e.g. religion or when forced to i.e. times of famine.
> 
> I saw the programme by the Dr on Horizon (and I saw the recent appearance on breakfast TV). As an intelligent adult I made a choice to follow his path. I have never followed a diet before, it may seem a bit hypocritical but I don't believe in diets - once you stop dieting the weight comes back. What you need to do is change your lifestyle. I have changed my lifestyle - it involves fasting!
> 
> I understand that you may consider us being sheep blindly following science that isn't proven but then you quote scoosh seemingly to agree with us!?!


Scoosh didnt agree with you. Weight doesnt come back when you stop dieting.


----------



## The Jogger (6 Jan 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Scoosh didnt agree with you. Weight doesnt come back when you stop dieting.


If that's the case why do a lot of people balloon when they stop dieting.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (7 Jan 2013)

The Jogger said:


> If that's the case why do a lot of people balloon when they stop dieting.


It's not a hard fast rule like was suggested of course,some may argue that we in fact "diet" all of the time to different extremes. Generally two things happen.


Go back to your old eating habits that were responsible for the weight in the first place
Heavily calorie restricted - thus metabolic rate shot to hell(helped by muscle loss) and eating "normally" again piles on lbs + some for good measure. The term "starvation mode" is thrown around a lot to describe this, although it simply isn't a mode,it's a famine response.


----------



## The Jogger (7 Jan 2013)

Well all I know is, I've got the choice and after years of trying various diets and yoyo weight results, this is the way to go.


----------



## jazzkat (7 Jan 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Scoosh didnt agree with you. Weight doesnt come back when you stop dieting.


Ok, scoosh was just pointing out the content of the programme in your quote.


Cambridge dictionary online gives the following definition of the word diet:
*when someone eats less food, or only particular types of food, because they want to become thinner or for medical reasons*
_I'm *going on* a diet next week and hope to lose two kilos before Christmas._
_a *crash/strict/calorie-controlled* diet_
_The doctor *put* me *on* a low-salt diet to reduce my blood pressure._

I only used an online dictionary as I couldn't be bothered to get off my turbo trainer to look it up in the OED.
If a diet is when someone eats less food it implies that when a diet stops you eat more and the weight returns. Calories in = caloies out and any extra is stored as fat. Although that is a little irrelevant in my instance because as you say weight loss is a pleasant side effect of this diet rather than the be all and end all.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (7 Jan 2013)

jazzkat said:


> Ok, scoosh was just pointing out the content of the programme in your quote.
> 
> 
> Cambridge dictionary online gives the following definition of the word diet:
> ...


The definition of the word "diet" probably has enough text without explaining BMR,calorie deficits,maintenance intake and all of the other stuff that is important to make it concise..


----------



## Yellow Fang (8 Jan 2013)

I am on my 2nd Tuesday fast of the year. All I've had calorie-wise was some sugar when I pressed the wrong option on the coffee vendor. It's not too bad, I don't think.


----------



## Zofo (9 Jan 2013)

Yes on the 5 2 as well -did second "fast" yesterday. I would recommend getting Dr Mosleys book " The Fast Diet", it has plenty of background and references for any that like their proof first.
I'll be reporting back shortly.


----------



## User16625 (11 Jan 2013)

The thing is reducing calories means eating less. Eating less leaves you feeling starving all the time. Why suffer? Your better off exercising more to lose wight. Although I dont need to lose weight, physical activity makes me wanna eat more to recover the energy I already used up. I would really hate to diet. Plus its head work.


----------



## carolonabike (11 Jan 2013)

I never had to diet when I was in my twenties or thirties. Older women I worked with would look at me (8stone 0lbs) and tell me they used to be thin, just like me. "yeah right" I used to think. But they were right, as you get older your metabolism slows down, if you want to maintain the same weight (or thereabouts) you have a choice, up your exercise level or eat less or a combination of both. There are a lucky few who never seem to gain weight but for most of us eventually, there comes a point where exercise alone just doesn't do it. You have to alter your diet.

You're right, it is hard work, but this seems to me to be less onerous than being on a constant diet. There's nothing intrinsically wrong with feeling hungry but this way you're only hungry for a few hours, a couple of days a week. That, I can live with.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 Jan 2013)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> The thing is reducing calories means eating less.


It doesn't. It means consuming less calories, the amount you actually,physically consume depends on the caloric value of the food itself. 100g of the avg cheddar cheese would be about 440cals, 100g of cabbage (which will be a HUGE plate in comparison wouldn't be 1/10th of that <40cals per 100g. 440cals of cabbage would make even rabbits cry tbh.



> Eating less leaves you feeling starving all the time. Why suffer?


It doesn't



> Your better off exercising more to lose wight. Although I dont need to lose weight, physical activity makes me wanna eat more to recover the energy I already used up. I would really hate to diet. Plus its head work.


Weightloss is 80% diet 20% exercise. As the saying goes "abs are created in the kitchen"


----------



## BJH (12 Jan 2013)

If I read posts about how eating a lettuce a day would make me lose weight and thought it was nonsense I would simply walk away from that particular thread and leave the believers to get on with it.

Why is there a need to slag people off who have an interest in this one?

It seems interesting whether weight loss is a by product or the principle reason, good luck to you with your attempts and ignore the critics


----------



## BJH (12 Jan 2013)

Oh and try reading the forum guidelines it doesn't say anything about having a pop at people either


----------



## Speicher (12 Jan 2013)

Hitchington said:


> I've been doing it since October and have shed 1 and a half stone. I fast (600 calories) on a tuesday and thursday. I find it quite easy to do and i've thought more about what and how much i eat in general. I decided to try it after watching the Horizon with Michael Mosley. I stopped over christmas but started it again lastr week. I know medical opinion wouldn't recommend this as a diet but it's more than that and I thought the science demonstrated in the horizon programme was robust enough for me to give it a go.
> 
> Restricting calories restricts the production of IGF 1 which is a growth hormone. This means the body goes into repair mode and may reduce the chances of getting certain diseases such as cancer, diabetics, dementia etc. in later life, therefore not only is life expectancy increased so is quality of life.


 
I am seriously considering trying this diet. Do the two days have to be consecutive? Or is it just better if they are consecutive?


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2013)

Speicher said:


> I am seriously considering trying this diet. Do the two days have to be consecutive? Or is it just better if they are consecutive?


The doctor on the programme spreads them out - Mon and Thu, I think, and that makes more sense to me.

I know people who eat like this, and have done all their lives - they are slim and healthy. They didn't watch TV programmes or read books about 'the fast diet' - they just aren't that bothered about food. They eat more when they feel hungry, and don't when they don't! It works for them.


----------



## PK99 (12 Jan 2013)

Speicher said:


> I am seriously considering trying this diet. Do the two days have to be consecutive? Or is it just better if they are consecutive?


 
they should be NON consecutive.


----------



## potsy (12 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> they just aren't that bothered about food.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


>


But ... they do like chocolate, cake and biscuits! (They seem to get away with the junk calories because they haven't eaten big meals as well. So far, they are healthy (early 50s) but it will be interesting to see what their health is like in 20 years time.)


----------



## PK99 (12 Jan 2013)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> The thing is reducing calories means eating less. *Eating less leaves you feeling starving all the time.*k.


 
Typical 600 calorie day (diet is 500 for women, 600 for men)

Breakfast: 2 dry fried eggs, 2 dry fried fat free bacon rashers = 200 calories

lunch: Apple and banana = 200 calories

evening meal: mountain of oven roast Mediterranean veg with small fish fillet = 200 calories
or enormous bowl of tomato and lentil soup (very light on lentils, big on spicing) 

I lost 2-3 kg = a notch on my belt in December on the 5:2 pattern


----------



## pauldavid (12 Jan 2013)

Tomorrows Mail on Sunday has got this very diet technique in it's magazine according to tv advert that's just been on.


----------



## Speicher (12 Jan 2013)

Thank you all for your replies. In the article I read about this diet, people were following it two days in a row. I would prefer to chose two of the days when I am at home all day. So that would be Mondays and Thursdays, usually. Finding two consecutive days could be tricky.

I am thinking that following this diet and losing weight, is much healthier for me, imo, than not following it, and therefore not losing weight.

PK99, I notice you have some meat and fish in your guidelines of what you eat. The article I read, suggested milk or milk products, I think I prefer your version. Losing 2-3 kg in one month, ie 5/7lbs, seems a healthy steady weightloss.  Are you still following it? Are you eating home-made soups?


----------



## PK99 (12 Jan 2013)

Speicher said:


> Thank you all for your replies. In the article I read about this diet, people were following it two days in a row. I would prefer to chose two of the days when I am at home all day. So that would be Mondays and Thursdays, usually. Finding two consecutive days could be tricky.
> 
> I am thinking that following this diet and losing weight, is much healthier for me, imo, than not following it, and therefore not losing weight.
> 
> PK99, I notice you have some meat and fish in your guidelines of what you eat. The article I read, suggested milk or milk products, I think I prefer your version. Losing 2-3 kg in one month, ie 5/7lbs, seems a healthy steady weightloss.  Are you still following it? Are you eating home-made soups?


 
The milk thing seems a little faddy and all the articles i have read, apart from your link, specify non consecutive days, you do not want to body to go into full starvation mode, you just want to change the balance. We are eating everything we normally do, but less of it on the fast days, the only real difference on fast days is more filling protein and less starchy carbs.

home made veg soups with a small amount of pasta or rice added are indeed a frequent item on the fast day menu - enormous, filling bowlsfull with a very low calorie content.

I do all the cooking at PK mansions, and one of the tricks is to make the fast day evening meal high on interest low on calories: char grilled ratatouille veg with a feta cheese, chilli and balsamic oil-less dressing is fantastic!


----------



## Speicher (12 Jan 2013)

Did you get all your delicious-sounding recipes from a book or a website, or did you just invent them yourself?


----------



## Dirtlover2005 (12 Jan 2013)

I normally skip breakfast and have a home made soup at lunchtime. My good lady makes a 'fasting soup' tomato based with veg, cous cous and chick peas in it. Big and hearty - even better with a bit of chilli  - any homemade soup would be pretty good though. 
Then for tea we normally have just smaller portions of the foods we normally eat - we don't buy convienience food though. If you want to increase the portion size increase the veggies - I was eating massive bowls of runner beans in the summer . Generally fast on a Monday and Friday as this fits in with when I exercise and stops me drinking on a Friday night! If I was looking for a breakfast I would go for a 2 egg omelette maybe with a bit of ham in it.


----------



## The Jogger (12 Jan 2013)

Speicher said:


> I am seriously considering trying this diet. Do the two days have to be consecutive? Or is it just better if they are consecutive?


 No and No. looks like the Sunday Times has an article on it. Did you catch the Horizon programme?


----------



## The Jogger (12 Jan 2013)

Here you go.........
http://topdocumentaires.nl/index.php/eat-fast-live-longer/


----------



## Speicher (13 Jan 2013)

Thank you Jogger for that link,


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jan 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Here you go.........
> http://topdocumentaires.nl/index.php/eat-fast-live-longer/


Thanks for the link.
Just watched it and found it very interesting. Mum died from lung cancer and Dad has prostate cancer and last blood test I had blood sugar was borderline high so quite fancy giving this a try. Monday and Thursday sound good days to fast for me.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Jan 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Here you go.........
> http://topdocumentaires.nl/index.php/eat-fast-live-longer/


Oh the title says it all.


----------



## Herzog (13 Jan 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Here you go.........
> http://topdocumentaires.nl/index.php/eat-fast-live-longer/


 
I eat very fast, do I get another ten years...


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2013)

I started my 'fast diet' experiment today.

Since getting up, I have had a small banana chopped into about 175 g of low fat unsweetened natural yoghurt. Oh, plus one sugar in a coffee and about 100 mL total of skimmed milk in my tea and coffee. 

I just bought a large bag of mixed salad leaves to have this evening - guess how many calories? Lower! No, lower still! Only 20 cals for the whole bag! I'm going to add some cherry tomatoes, cucumber, celery, and half a finely chopped red onion,. I'll make my usual salad dressing but omit the olive oil - juice of half a lemon, some balsamic vinegar, freshly ground black pepper, a teaspoon of multigrain mustard, 1/3 teaspoon of honey, about 100 mL of low fat natural yog, crushed garlic, and a chopped chilli to add some 'bite'! I'll have a couple of hard-boiled eggs with it. 

I'll have 250 mL of OJ this evening mixed with 250 mL of water. 

I guesstimate that lot to be 600-750 calories. I'm quite big so I think I can go a bit over the 600 calorie guideline for the 'average' man. 

My weight has been holding fairly steady for the past month or two, so this change should have it falling by at least a pound a week. (I'll be 4,000 - 5,000 calories a week down and 1 pound ~= 3,500 cals.)


----------



## Garz (13 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I'm quite big so I think I can go a bit over the 600 calorie guideline for the 'average' man.


 
I can definitely vouch your height Colin, good luck with the plan! 

This weekend has been my first two rides since mid November. Freezing my ass off but have to start somewhere, I put on over 10lbs so need to work it off now.


----------



## The Jogger (13 Jan 2013)

Had a fasting day today, just 600 cals and feel good for it. Some people might knock it but they probably aren't on it or haven't even tried it, go figure.


----------



## Dirtlover2005 (13 Jan 2013)

Fair play Jogger - fasting at the weekend is hardcore!  Monday is one of my days after a relaxing weekend!


----------



## The Jogger (13 Jan 2013)

It's wasn't bad Dl, I was working today, off tomorrow though and looking forward to a nice breakfast. It means I have done four days this year which is spot on for 5:2


----------



## Yellow Fang (13 Jan 2013)

Just watched the video - very interesting. He kept referring to IGF1, blood glucose and cholesterol. Can you go to your GP and get these checked?

Some of the benefits he mentioned seem similar to those of exercise, in particular, prevention of Alzheimers.


----------



## Scoosh (13 Jan 2013)

Please remember that this is NOT intended to be a 'diet'. 

It is a fasting programme, a fasting 'regime', if you like.

Any weightloss is a by-product - a bonus, not a 'guaranteed' result. 

If you call it a Programme rather than a 'Diet' - you should find it easier to remember !


----------



## The Jogger (13 Jan 2013)

Yellow Fang said:


> Just watched the video - very interesting. He kept referring to IGF1, blood glucose and cholesterol. Can you go to your GP and get these checked?
> 
> Some of the benefits he mentioned seem similar to those of exercise, in particular, prevention of Alzheimers.


 Not the IGF1 as it's very expensive to test...............


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2013)

I'm feeling fine too. I ended up having only half of the bag of salad leaves because I am having to watch my vitamin k intake (found in green veg; boosts blood clotting).

The bulk of the salad helped make it more satisfying than I expected. It felt like I'd eaten quite a lot even though salad veg is mainly water. It also takes much longer to eat than something like a small piece of cheese containing the same number of calories.

The salad dressing was pretty tasty even without the olive oil, though it is nicer _with_! 

If this change of diet works, I should start to feel the difference in a few weeks because my waist is on the borderline between 'pretty flabby' and 'getting slim' and I notice changes very quickly. 

Even on the first day of my experiment, I noticed the change of attitude that other people have reported. For instance, if I make my salad dressing on non-fasting days, I will put some olive oil in it, but use less than I normally do. I'm also considering having half the amount of things I normally wolf down e.g. baked beans - it wouldn't hurt to eat just half a tin and save the rest for another day.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2013)

Scoosh said:


> Please remember that this is NOT intended to be a 'diet'.
> 
> It is a fasting programme, a fasting 'regime', if you like.
> 
> ...





Oxford dictionary said:


> Definition of diet:
> noun
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone has a diet, but not everyone is _dieting_! 

(But I know what you mean - some people would see this as a temporary 'fix' rather than the permanent change of eating habits that it is supposed to be.)


----------



## Scoosh (14 Jan 2013)

<pedant mode ON>

One's 'diet' is what one eats ..... 


... what you were saying


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jan 2013)

Ok, it's OJ time! I'm starting to get that feeling which could be called 'hunger' but can also be 'thirst'. My glass of OJ/water should be enough to stop me wanting to raid the kitchen cupboards before I turn in. And then back to my normal food intake until Wednesday!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Jan 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Not the IGF1 as it's very expensive to test...............


So how do you know if you're getting the life extending benefit?



The Jogger said:


> Had a fasting day today, just 600 cals and feel good for it. Some people might knock it but they probably aren't on it or haven't even tried it, go figure.


 
"Some people" probably prefer actual scientifically tested and proven methods. Yet you're an admitted yoyo dieter,which says plenty on it's own.


----------



## The Jogger (14 Jan 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> So how do you know if you're getting the life extending benefit?
> 
> The whole reason for the experiments by the medical profession or you can pay for a test.....
> 
> ...



I use to drink but haven't done so for 23 years , so let's hope with this the yoyo dieting has been kicked into touch.

If it works , would you not find it much easier to encourage people.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Jan 2013)

Its a big "if"


----------



## The Jogger (14 Jan 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Its a big "if"



Not according to the evidence produced by independent medical professionals.


----------



## Yellow Fang (14 Jan 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Not the IGF1 as it's very expensive to test...............


 
That's a shame. That seemed to be the most important one.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Jan 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Not according to the evidence produced by independent medical professionals.


You won't mind providing some if this is the case. I am genuinely interested in reading such studies


----------



## The Jogger (14 Jan 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> You won't mind providing some if this is the case. I am genuinely interested in reading such studies



Watch the clip......


----------



## jazzkat (14 Jan 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T - You have made yourself perfectly clear.......... no, honestly you have!
You don't agree with it, we get it. By keep repeating the same thing over and over you are not going to convince us otherwise. Sorry!

I'm looking forward to my fast day tomorrow, I feel all stodgy and slow after the last four 'normal' days (mind you I did drink a bit too much yesterday so that won't have helped) and it does make me feel more bright and alert.

Interesting to see other people giving it a go too (Hi ColinJ), there definitely seems to be a lot of interest in this _way of life._


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Jan 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Watch the clip......


I did,where is it?


----------



## Rob3rt (14 Jan 2013)

I agree with jazzkat, best give it up Countdown, you won't change anyone's minds.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I agree with jazzkat, best give it up Countdown, you won't change anyone's minds.


You're right I won't,as I'm not trying to.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jan 2013)

(Hi jazzkat!)

I have decided to skip the OJ on fasting evenings. IIRC, one of the benefits of sporadic fasting is supposed to be a reduction in insulin spikes. I would imagine that OJ drunk in large quantities isn't such a great idea from that point of view even if the calories can be 'afforded'.


----------



## jazzkat (14 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> (Hi jazzkat!)
> 
> I have decided to skip the OJ on fasting evenings. IIRC, one of the benefits of sporadic fasting is supposed to be a reduction in insulin spikes. I would imagine that OJ drunk in large quantities isn't such a great idea from that point of view even if the calories can be 'afforded'.


As much as I love OJ (well all fruit juice actually) I wouldn't drink any on a fast day. As you say there is a lot of sugar in there .
I tried just drinking fruit teas for a few weeks and in the end decided that was a step too far and now I just drink my normal cups of tea during the day. I just accept the milk as part of my calorie intake for the day.


----------



## Dirtlover2005 (14 Jan 2013)

Reading this whilst eating half a tin of tomatoes on toast for lunch with a bit of HP  Got to be around 135 calories. Stew for tea with loads of veggies


----------



## Speicher (14 Jan 2013)

I have just placed my on-line grocery order, and have included split red lentils, celery sticks etc for homemade soups. It is rather cold for salads, in my view. I have also just read the Mail on Sunday's article about this.


----------



## jazzkat (14 Jan 2013)

That's just reminded me of another benefit - the weekly shop is much cheaper!


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jan 2013)

Speicher said:


> It is rather cold for salads, in my view.


My sisters and a couple of friends strongly agree with you on that, but I ignore the weather and time of year when choosing what to eat. I am happy eating summery things like salads or ice cream in the winter, and wintry things like thick veggie stews, or hot curries in the summer!


----------



## Scoosh (14 Jan 2013)

<slightly OT >
In countries like India, Pakistan, Malaysia, S'pore, Indonesia etc when it is very hot and humid, they drink hot tea (usually green) and eat hot curries to cool themselves down. The principle is that the hot drink/food makes one sweat, releasing heat from the body.

Does the converse apply ? In the depths of winter cold, we should be taking ice-cold drinks and eating ice cream to get us warm ? 





this is not intended to be taken seriously ...


----------



## jazzkat (14 Jan 2013)

Scoosh said:


> Does the converse apply ? In the depths of winter cold, we should be taking ice-cold drinks and eating ice cream to get us warm ?
> this is not intended to be taken seriously ...


I'm sure I've read that. The body works harder to warm up the cold, therefore raising the bodies temperature. I might have imagined it though


----------



## Zofo (16 Jan 2013)

Into 3 rd week of the 5 2 regime. Lost 3 1/2 lbs so far with body fat % down from 20.4 to 19.3 . I've found its best to keep the 600 cals for the evening "meal", and that way I get a better sleep.


----------



## jazzkat (16 Jan 2013)

Zofo said:


> Into 3 rd week of the 5 2 regime. Lost 3 1/2 lbs so far with body fat % down from 20.4 to 19.3 . I've found its best to keep the 600 cals for the evening "meal", and that way I get a better sleep.


That's mainly how I've been doing it. Although for the last week or so I've been spreading it out a bit more by having something for lunch. Yesterday it almost felt like cheating having soup for lunch then some rice/veg thing followed by some rice pud! (I know rice overdose  ). I'm not sure what's on the menu for tomorrow.


----------



## The Jogger (16 Jan 2013)

Me as well, I save my six hundred cals for the evening, usually a M&S ount something or other and a bag of micro veg, normally at work on a late shift, so not hungry going home and not tempted by any shops,enough cals for a coffee and a couple of rich tea biscuits before bed. I couldn't believe I could go the the evening without eating but I really feel better for it.


----------



## The Jogger (16 Jan 2013)

I keep losing a letter when I try to edit a post, strange.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jan 2013)

I had a banana and some natural yoghurt for brunch again. Oh, and one mug of coffee with a dash of honey.

I was going to make leek and potato soup tonight but it ended up becoming leek and potato curry! I omitted the kidney beans and red pepper that I normally add, and the rice _or_ pasta _or_ cous cous _or_ pitta breads and natural yoghurt and chilli & ginger sauce that I usually have with my veggie curries. 

I'm going to have a mug (or two) of tea later on instead of my nightly glass of OJ.

It's only the second of my 'fasting' days, but so far the new regime is going well. Yesterday, I had a huge piece of chocolate cake when bromptonfb called in at Hebden Bridge for a cafe stop and I had a Snickers bar later on so I've made no great effort to cut down on calories on my 'normal' days. 

This way of eating feels like it will be tolerable on a long-term basis. Let's just see what effect is has on my waistline and sense of well-being! 

I'm hoping that when I eventually get down to my target size, I will be well enough to reintroduce just enough alcohol calories to maintain my weight there - say 8 pints of beer a week. 5 days a week of a healthy diet with a few treats including a couple of nights with beer, and 2 low-calorie fasting days would suit me well.


----------



## Speicher (16 Jan 2013)

The Jogger said:


> I keep losing a letter when I try to edit a post, strange.


Are you eating the lettuce?


----------



## Garz (16 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> It's only the second of my 'fasting' days, but so far the new regime is going well.


 
Good job Colin!


----------



## jazzkat (17 Jan 2013)

Mrs Jazzkat is going to have another try today. Someone at her work mentioned the 5:2 diet and Mrs JK said that I do it and she'd tried but failed, so they are going to have a go together!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jan 2013)

Ooh, the numbers are looking good. I'm not going to tell you what they are until the start of February, but they are _very_ encouraging ... (I thought that my waist felt a bit smaller!)


----------



## Zofo (17 Jan 2013)

A top tip from me is to look at the meal replacement shake MRP from My Protein. They come in at 300 cals and are very filling-


----------



## Zofo (17 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> It's only the second of my 'fasting' days, but so far the new regime is going well. Yesterday, I had a huge piece of chocolate cake when bromptonfb called in at Hebden Bridge for a cafe stop and I had a Snickers bar later on so I've made no great effort to cut down on calories on my 'normal'
> 
> 
> > Yes I've strangely found so far the hardest thing is to not reign things back on the feed days. Its very weird just letting go and eating whatever, after years of self denial!


----------



## Yellow Fang (19 Jan 2013)

An article on the fasting diet. Hugh Fearnley-Whittingstall is doing it. 

I wonder myself if I will keep it up. I intend to. That is largely why am I only doing one day a week and not eating anything on that day. If you allow yourself 600 Calories, that could easily climb up. Fasting completely makes the day special.

Regarding weight loss there are 3500 Calories in a a pound of fat. Fasting once a week would lose me less than a pound a week, assuming I did not make up for it the rest of the week. Overall, I guess it cuts down my weekly Calorie intake by 10% because Tuesday is not a drinking day for me. If you are doing the 5:2 diet that should lose you about a pound a week.

There's something a bit religious about fasting. Prophets were always going on fasts in the Old Testament.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jan 2013)

Giving it a go too. Not being too drastic i.e. weighing and measuring etc. but Monday and Thursdays I have tried to cut right back. Just started it and already dipped just under 9 stone from being just over last week and you really don't feel deprived knowing that you are back to normal eating the next day.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jan 2013)

My resolve was suddenly put to the test this morning!

I had chosen Sundays and Wednesdays for my fasting days so I was psyched up to eat my normal diet today and not much tomorrow, but I got a phone call just before I made my porridge this morning. A friend is either going to cook me a meal tomorrow night or take me out for a curry to celebrate my coming 57th birthday, so tomorrow's fast needed to be moved to another day. 

(My birthday isn't actually until next week, but Sunday is the only night that we both have free. *57* _- yikes - how did *that* happen!_ )

My next fasting day had to be shifted to today or to Monday and I decided that today made more sense. 

I hadn't realised that I had been psyching myself up for the 'fasts' but clearly I had, because I found it hard to not eat my normal breakfast this morning. I think it is good to have this happen so early in the process since it is bound to happen from time to time and I need to be able to adapt when it does. 

One thing I need to do is to make sure that I have some backup low-cal food in the house. I was going to switch to my fasting brekkie which is a banana chopped into low fat natural yoghurt, but I discovered that I am out of yog. So, I only had the banana, and worse still - it wasn't even properly ripe and was only about 2/3 of full size! 

I'm having a salad again tonight with tuna (in brine) and I might even allow myself a tablespoon of hummus to go with it.


----------



## The Jogger (19 Jan 2013)

I'm on my way in for a late shift after just having had water all day and I feel good. At seven this evening i'll have m&s fuller longer slow cooked venison in a red wine and onion sauce plus large carrot cauliflower and broccoli micro veggie total 520 cals


----------



## The Jogger (19 Jan 2013)

Fuller longer? A bit peckish now....


----------



## Scoosh (19 Jan 2013)

Have a drink of water ...


----------



## The Jogger (20 Jan 2013)

Did, now looking forward to tea and toast for breakfast, that was a 4:3 week will try for that next week too.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jan 2013)

My chocolate-loving friend was coming round tonight so I told her that no chocolate was allowed because I didn't want the temptation! She brought a packet of Fruit Gums instead which was okay by me because I'm not a big fan of _them_!

I'm quite good at resisting the temptation to _buy_ goodies, but I'm hopeless at resisting them if they are located in the same room as me!


----------



## The Jogger (21 Jan 2013)

Fasted again today, that was three last week Sun, Tues and Sat then today again, I might do another two this week, as I'm out for a belated xmas lunch on Friday.


----------



## Dirtlover2005 (21 Jan 2013)

Fair play Jogger! Both the wife and I are on it today but she has turned masochistic by watching the Comic Relief Bake Off!


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> My chocolate-loving friend was coming round tonight so I told her that no chocolate was allowed because I didn't want the temptation!


OMFG - tonight she conjured up home-made date sponge soused in sticky toffee sauce***! 






*** It was deliciously sweet, despite her using less than 40% of the sugar in the original recipe. It makes me think that some people must have a ridiculous sugar addiction! Next time, she is going to try using even less sugar and butter, and use single instead of double cream in the sauce.


----------



## The Jogger (21 Jan 2013)

Satan knocks on the door.


----------



## Scoosh (21 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> .... Next time, she is going to try using even less sugar and butter, and use single instead of double cream in the sauce.


 Crème fresh, even


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jan 2013)

Scoosh said:


> Crème fresh, even


Er, perhaps? (I can't really cook, so I wouldn't know! I exist on what other people cook, or something from the list of 6 or 7 simple meals that I _can_ manage.)


----------



## Dirtlover2005 (22 Jan 2013)

Second day done - first time I have done them back to back. Wasn't too bad really and now that leaves me free for 5 a side tomorrow, circuits Thursday and maybe a bike ride to work on Friday if some of the ice has cleared up. :-)


----------



## redcard (22 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> OMFG - tonight she conjured up home-made date sponge soused in sticky toffee sauce***!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good luck. Sounds like you're up against it!


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2013)

redcard said:


> Good luck. Sounds like you're up against it!


I'm taking the 'eat normally (with a few treats) 5 days a week, eat little 2 days a week' message literally!

As a matter of interest, I've calculated my calorie count for today. Once I've eaten the rest of the chocolate bar that I have lined up, I will have got through about 2,300 calories which is not bad for a non-fasting day _including chocolate and a big glass of OJ/water_.


----------



## Hitchington (23 Jan 2013)

For anyone interested in knowing more about 5:2 fasting I would recommend reading this book:
http://www.waterstones.com/watersto...spencer/michael+mosley/the+fast+diet/9538173/


----------



## PK99 (23 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I'm taking the 'eat normally (with a few treats) 5 days a week, eat little 2 days a week' message literally!
> 
> As a matter of interest, I've calculated my calorie count for today. Once I've eaten the rest of the chocolate bar that I have lined up, I will have got through about 2,300 calories which is not bad for a non-fasting day _including chocolate and a big glass of OJ/water_.


 
From press reports, even if folks doing the fasting diet go crazy on non-diet days, it is difficult to make up the 1500-2000 calories forgone on the diet days. My own observation is that even allowing myself chocolate treats I am eating less on non-diet days than previously as I have broken the "peckish = time for a snack" habit and the "I always cook with wine, sometimes I put it in the food" habit also. That jar of nuts in the cupboard has not been open for weeks!

I have changed my mantra about diets: All successful diets work in the same way.:" Eat less, move more". I have now added "Think more"


----------



## The Jogger (23 Jan 2013)

Today is not a fasting day for me but I have not grazed or snacked at all.


----------



## Scoosh (23 Jan 2013)

I'm not doing my fasting days this week as I don't wish to exacerbate my cold ...


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2013)

So, another fasting day ...

4 tablespoons of low fat natural yoghurt and a small banana for brekkie. A quick cafe stop this afternoon where I allowed myself some sugar in my coffee and shared a buttered toasted currant teacake. A healthy salad with two hard-boiled eggs this evening. No OJ tonight, just a couple of mugs of tea.

This is such a simple approach that if it works long-term, it will almost feel like 'cheating'!

I'm making a chart of how many calories there are in some of the things I normally 'guesstimate' such as porridge oats, pasta, rice, cous cous, potatoes, sweet potatoes etc. I'll use my new digital kitchen scales to weigh out 'xyz' calories worth each time.

Most salad ingredients and other low-cal veg will be effectively unlimited. TBH, I don't think it is worth working out how many calories there are in things like cabbage, celery, lettuce and cucumber because I'm never going to eat enough in one sitting to be a problem.


----------



## PK99 (24 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> So, another fasting day ...
> 
> 4 tablespoons of low fat natural yoghurt and a small banana for brekkie. A quick cafe stop this afternoon where I allowed myself some sugar in my coffee and shared a buttered toasted currant teacake. A healthy salad with two hard-boiled eggs this evening. No OJ tonight, just a couple of mugs of tea.
> .


 
I find a protein rich breakfast keeps me full till lunch.:
2 dry fry eggs plus 2 fat free medallions of back bacon = 200 caloiries
banana and apple for lunch = 200 calories
tonight was a tomato and lentil soup = 200 calories


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jan 2013)

PK99 said:


> I find a protein rich breakfast keeps me full till lunch.:
> 2 dry fry eggs plus 2 fat free medallions of back bacon = 200 caloiries
> banana and apple for lunch = 200 calories
> *tonight was a tomato and lentil soup* = 200 calories


I'm going to have another go at making some veggie soup, but will have to try and stick to a recipe or it will just end up as one of my veggie curries again! 

One thing I've noticed is that I look forward to my porridge 5 mornings a week now, rather than thinking "Boring old porridge _again_!"


----------



## The Jogger (24 Jan 2013)

A big thread going on in mumsnet of all places , which even gets referred to in Michael Mosley's book. They also have a recipe thread going which this is it 

http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/big_slim_whatever_weight_loss_club/1567814-5-2-Fast-day-recipe-ideas


----------



## Dirtlover2005 (24 Jan 2013)

ColinJ - I like the idea of the calorie chart. I must admit I'm guesstimating a lot at the moment or working on the information on the ingredients. 
Does anyone use an online calorie counter? I found one or two but they were on websites that you needed to subscribe to.


----------



## Hitchington (24 Jan 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Today is not a fasting day for me but I have not grazed or snacked at all.


Good stuff! I find that doing the fasting days has kind of reprogrammed my mind to resist snacking (eating for the sake of it) on sugary foods during my feast days.


----------



## Dirtlover2005 (24 Jan 2013)

Good link there Jogger


----------



## The Jogger (24 Jan 2013)

Dirtlover2005 said:


> ColinJ - I like the idea of the calorie chart. I must admit I'm guesstimating a lot at the moment or working on the information on the ingredients.
> Does anyone use an online calorie counter? I found one or two but they were on websites that you needed to subscribe to.



My fitness pal , you might have to register but the database is excellent.


----------



## Dirtlover2005 (24 Jan 2013)

Cool, thanks Jogger. I'll have a look


----------



## The Jogger (25 Jan 2013)

Just completed fast day number two for the week, day three Saturday as today was really easy. Also out for dinner with office tomorrow so bound to gain a bit.


----------



## Dirtlover2005 (26 Jan 2013)

The wifey bought the book off Amazon (£3.85 delivered!) - it came today. She had her nose in it all morning by makes very interesting reading by all accounts.


----------



## The Jogger (26 Jan 2013)

Read it, it was good, that is a bargain. Third fast nearly over this week, next one Monday.....


----------



## Scoosh (26 Jan 2013)

Dirtlover2005 said:


> The wifey bought the book off Amazon (£3.85 delivered!) - it came today. She had her nose in it all morning by makes very interesting reading by all accounts.


Likewise here !


----------



## jazzkat (27 Jan 2013)

Mrs Jazzkat has been doing this now for a couple of weeks and has taken to it. I think it has helped that she's found colleagues at work are doing it or have started since they found out that she was doing it. I believe one of her work colleagues is a case study in Dr Mosely's book!
Mrs JK has downloaded the book on her kindle, I must have a read myself.
I am a serious grazer/nibbler and can go through chocolate and beer like a good un, but recently I've been very restrained. I actually had two glasses of red wine on Friday night and felt I'd had enough, normally I'd just finish the bottle! 
My waist line is reducing back to where it was before my accident so I'll soon be able to get back into my work trousers 
This definitely seems to be becoming a very popular way to eat.


----------



## Dirtlover2005 (29 Jan 2013)

Yesterday was the first this week - soup for lunch then chicken breast and veggies for tea. The good lady had made a roasted tomato, red onion & pepper combo with a few herbs- added a bit of moisture :-) 
Not really hungry this morning but toast and peanut butter is on offer


----------



## The Jogger (29 Jan 2013)

Took my blood pressure yesterday from being borderline high in Nov to 122/76 good improvement.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2013)

I lost nearly 2 stone last summer when I got seriously ill, but then put 1/2 stone back on when I started to recover and got my appetite back.

After a couple of weeks of the 5:2 'fast diet' my weight is now nearly back to where it was when I came out of hospital.

I'm finding this regime very easy to stick to. I'm being slightly more careful with portion sizes on the 5 normal days, but otherwise eating what I like, including occasional treats like the Snickers bar that I had last night.

I'm not finding the fasting days difficult because I'm eating big salads which are low in calories but high in nutrition and are bulky, so they are pretty filling. I settled into the new routine quite easily and when it was disrupted by a birthday curry, I simply brought my fasting day forward 24 hours to prepare for it.

I went from obese to very fat to fat last year and I am getting close to being able to call myself merely 'flabby' now. I reckon by the summer I should be approaching 'slim' and looking more like my avatar again, only with greyer hair and less of it!

If only the damn clots and their aftermath would clear up, I'd be back on my bike and the weight would be falling off. The 5:2 'fasting' regime still gets the thumbsup from me!


----------



## Garz (29 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I went from obese to very fat to fat last year and I am getting close to being able to call myself merely 'flabby' now. I reckon by the summer I should be approaching 'slim' and looking more like my avatar again, only with greyer hair and less of it!


 
Keep it up old chum sounds like your on to a winner!


----------



## jazzkat (30 Jan 2013)

I've just had some blood tests done.
It's years since I had the usual cholesterol tests etc and the last time I was on the high side. Since then the powers that be have moved the goalposts so that what was borderline would now be seen as high. So when I asked for the tests I was expecting them to still be on the high side. My brother has issues with cholesterol as does my father. My father also has diabetes (along with most of my paternal family) and two years ago had a triple heart bypass after a heart attack, anyway.......
I rang a moment ago for my results and all the tests came back in the normal range and the Doc doesn't want to see me!!
What I eat is essentially unchanged from the last time I had tests (we're talking about ten years ago here!) although I don't drink in the week these days. I am cycling a little bit more than then but of course two days a week I fast.
Read into it what you will, but I am a happy bunny 
All I've got to do now is get this broken collarbone/shoulder sorted


----------



## Yellow Fang (30 Jan 2013)

jazzkat said:


> I've just had some blood tests done.
> It's years since I had the usual cholesterol tests etc and the last time I was on the high side. Since then the powers that be have moved the goalposts so that what was borderline would now be seen as high. So when I asked for the tests I was expecting them to still be on the high side. My brother has issues with cholesterol as does my father. My father also has diabetes (along with most of my paternal family) and two years ago had a triple heart bypass after a heart attack, anyway.......
> I rang a moment ago for my results and all the tests came back in the normal range and the Doc doesn't want to see me!!
> What I eat is essentially unchanged from the last time I had tests (we're talking about ten years ago here!) although I don't drink in the week these days. I am cycling a little bit more than then but of course two days a week I fast.
> ...


 
How much of that is due to weight loss and how much due to other metabolic effects of fasting, do you think?

I seem to remember reading most professional cyclists broke their collarbones. It may even be an advantage because when they heal, your shoulders aren't as broad and thus you present a smaller frontal area to the wind.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2013)

Yellow Fang said:


> How much of that is due to weight loss and how much due to other metabolic effects of fasting, do you think?


On the Horizon programme which triggered off the current interest in 'fasting', the metabolic benefits were emphasised and any weight loss was treated almost as a side-effect.

For that reason, when I get to my target weight I am going to carry on with '5:2' fasting, but will just have to put up with having to eat more 5 days a week to maintain my weight!


----------



## Yellow Fang (30 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> On the Horizon programme which triggered off the current interest in 'fasting', the metabolic benefits were emphasised and any weight loss was treated almost as a side-effect.
> 
> For that reason, when I get to my target weight I am going to carry on with '5:2' fasting, but will just have to put up with having to eat more 5 days a week to maintain my weight!


 
I saw the presenter of that Horizon programme on breakfast TV recently. He said he was only eating 600 calories one day a week now because his wife said he had lost enough weight.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2013)

Yellow Fang said:


> I saw the presenter of that Horizon programme on breakfast TV recently. He said he was only eating 600 calories one day a week now because his wife said he had lost enough weight.


I saw that too. From the weight loss p.o.v., that might make sense but then he is losing one day's worth of potential metabolic benefits. Until somebody does some research to clarify the matter, I'll probably stick with 5:2 

Michael Mosley seems to be doing a lot of TV work these days - he is also one of the presenters on _The Genius of Invention_. He definitely looks a lot thinner now than when he started out on that Horizon programme.


----------



## Garz (30 Jan 2013)

ColinJ said:


> On the Horizon programme which triggered off the current interest in 'fasting', the metabolic benefits were emphasised and any weight loss was treated almost as a side-effect.


 
This is on again tonight on BBC2 - 9pm.


----------



## The Jogger (30 Jan 2013)

Garz said:


> This is on again tonight on BBC2 - 9pm.


 Wrong one........


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jan 2013)

But I'm recording it anyway. It's an earlier Dr. Mosley Horizon; the one where he advocates doing 3-or-so minutes of intense exercise a week!


----------



## The Jogger (30 Jan 2013)

Looks good, I've seen it before but a lot of it is new to me, an age thing you know.........


----------



## Garz (30 Jan 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Wrong one........


 
Ahh quite right! They seemed to have morphed in my memory as the one program, but maybe coupling both these ideas could mean a 'healthier' lifestyle...


----------



## paulw1969 (31 Jan 2013)

Well i started 5:2 this week along with a colleague.
Mondays and Thursdays are my days for 600 cals.
I have been cycling since last March and and i am still heavier now than when i began (although i did stop smoking last January i suspect this has affected my metabolism)....despite not really eating more than i used i decided it was time to address my diet.
One thing i did notice was i didn't seem to want to make up for the the fasting day on the Tuesday. Hopefully a side effect will be that it will help reduce my appetite on non fasting days.
Will be gathering some recipes soon as it will help effect the "lifestyle change" for me....i think perhaps i will need to do this to prevent treating this as a diet rather than a new way of life.


----------



## jazzkat (31 Jan 2013)

Yellow Fang said:


> How much of that is due to weight loss and how much due to other metabolic effects of fasting, do you think?
> 
> I seem to remember reading most professional cyclists broke their collarbones. It may even be an advantage because when they heal, your shoulders aren't as broad and thus you present a smaller frontal area to the wind.


 
I don't know.
I am definitely lighter now than I used to be, although as a 30-something I was still pretty fit and active. I can quite honestly say that I have never felt as fit and as fast (on my bike) as I was in October (pre crash). I can only put this improvement in fitness down to fasting as I have done nothing different with regard to fitness/training in the last three or four years other than fast (and hence lose weight)

Yes, broken collar bones are very common amongst cyclists, motorcyclists and horse riders. It's the first bit to hit the deck!


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (31 Jan 2013)

Me and my better half are trying the 5:2 thing starting this weekend. I'm 6'2" and 14st 12lb, and just not exercising enough (hence the minor mileage in the Strava doofer below). My lady is 5'5" and would squish me like a bug if I mentioned her weight. So we've got the info and we're giving it a go.


----------



## The Jogger (1 Feb 2013)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> Me and my better half are trying the 5:2 thing starting this weekend. I'm 6'2" and 14st 12lb, and just not exercising enough (hence the minor mileage in the Strava doofer below). My lady is 5'5" and would squish me like a bug if I mentioned her weight. So we've got the info and we're giving it a go.


 Excellent and good luck, did you see the link to the programme?


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (1 Feb 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Excellent and good luck, did you see the link to the programme?


 
We searched to see if the Horizon programme was available to watch but got nowhere. My lady found out about it at work last week.


----------



## jazzkat (1 Feb 2013)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> Me and my better half are trying the 5:2 thing starting this weekend.


Good for you!
I found the first day to be the hardest after that you realise you can survive and it gets easier from there. Keep us posted


----------



## The Jogger (1 Feb 2013)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> We searched to see if the Horizon programme was available to watch but got nowhere. My lady found out about it at work last week.


 I posted it on post 66 of this thread.

http://topdocumentaires.nl/index.php/eat-fast-live-longer/

Enjoy................


----------



## Scoosh (1 Feb 2013)

Tks - always worth another look ...


----------



## The Jogger (1 Feb 2013)

And one even with Polish sub titles but it may be a better quality.


View: http://vimeo.com/50912488


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Feb 2013)

The book for the kindle is on offer on amazon today only for 99p.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> The book for the kindle is on offer on amazon today only for 99p.


At that price, I bought a copy just to remind me about the research into fasting. Thanks Phil!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Feb 2013)

ColinJ said:


> At that price, I bought a copy just to remind me about the research into fasting. Thanks Phil!



yup me to. I had it as a sample but for that price I just had to buy it.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> yup me to. I had it as a sample but for that price I just had to buy it.


I just texted a friend about it and she has now bought a copy too. You can see how well this social networking malarkey works!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Feb 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I just texted a friend about it and she has now bought a copy too. You can see how well this social networking malarkey works!


 
Well at 99p it would be rude not to buy it


----------



## Garz (2 Feb 2013)

I will look at the wife's kindle once I get the daughter to sleep, any particular search name to instantly find it?


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2013)

Garz said:


> I will look at the wife's kindle once I get the daughter to sleep, any particular search name to instantly find it?


Mosley. (You lazy bugger!)


----------



## Garz (2 Feb 2013)

Thanks Colin, will find the kindle and check it out.


----------



## The Jogger (2 Feb 2013)

Can you download books onto laptops?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Feb 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Can you download books onto laptops?



yes just install the PC kindle application


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Can you download books onto laptops?


You can download a free Kindle ebook reader app for smartphones, tablets, windows PCs and Macs here.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2013)

Curses - beaten to it again!

The apps are clever enough to synchronise all the different devices you use. I can read on my PC, laptop, tablet and phone and they all keep track of what I have bought and where I have got to in my ebooks. I don't own an actual Kindle device.


----------



## The Jogger (2 Feb 2013)

Thanks both of you for that. Currently trying to suss out my s3 phone. ........


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Thanks both of you for that. Currently trying to suss out my s3 phone. ........


You need to install this Android app then.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Feb 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Thanks both of you for that. Currently trying to suss out my s3 phone. ........



you can get the app for your s3 as well.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2013)

Ha - this time _I win_!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2013)

Crikey, it's not a fasting day and I have forgotten to eat since lunchtime - bye for now!


----------



## Garz (2 Feb 2013)

Colin I hope you have not passed out?


----------



## The Jogger (2 Feb 2013)

Just finished a fasting day, went a lot better than expected, considering I had a sleepless night with a toothache, was going to use that as an excuse but didn't succumb to it.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Feb 2013)

Garz said:


> Colin I hope you have not passed out?


Ah - that's better!

Only a banana, some natural yoghurt, 2 hard-boiled eggs and a large plate of salad now until Monday morning!

(The current plan is to have a nice veggie curry on Monday night! )


----------



## paulw1969 (4 Feb 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> The book for the kindle is on offer on amazon today only for 99p.


 

bugger....i downloaded mine on Friday i think it was for full price


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (4 Feb 2013)

The Jogger said:


> I posted it on post 66 of this thread.
> 
> http://topdocumentaires.nl/index.php/eat-fast-live-longer/
> 
> Enjoy................


 
Sorry, didn't see the post. Ended up finding documentary at:

View: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvdbtt_eat-fast-live-longer-hd_shortfilms#.UQ-v9x0rUl8


We fasted for both days and just had a couple of low calorie meals from the book.
The diet cola or lemonade was a good trick. We drank Earl Grey as it was best without milk.

Results: I lost 5.5lbs, my lady lost 2.75lb. With that encouragement, and the facts from the documentary we're carrying on with it, with two non-consequtive fast days a week.


----------



## goo_mason (4 Feb 2013)

Picked up the eBook for 99p at the weekend on the Kindle Daily Deal and going to give this a go, as I'm fed up with failing to shift weight regardless of how carefully I eat and how much exercise I do.

Good to see that people are getting good results!


----------



## ColinJ (7 Feb 2013)

Comestible Cop: *"Step away from the chocolate, sir!"* 
ColinJ: *"I, er ..." *

(Steps back.)

My mid-week fasting day got moved to today because I took advantage of a lovely sunny day yesterday to walk to Todmorden on a shopping trip. That's a total distance of 6.5 miles, which I didn't fancy doing on a 600 calorie day, and I wanted to treat myself to something at _Morrisons_ when I got there (a big slice of Victoria sponge and a coffee).

The trouble is, I was tempted into buying a 5 x 40 g pack of nutty chocolate bars from Lidl while I was over there ... 

Two 40 g bars mysteriously disappeared last night but I am now painfully aware of the malevolent presence of the three remaining bars in my kitchen! It's the first time in 3.5 weeks that I have been tempted to break the rules. 

I won't give way, but I prefer not to have temptation in the house so I will think ahead next time. If I want to buy chocolate the day before a fasting day, I'll buy just enough for that one day.

Right, I'm off to make a big mug of tea to distract myself!


----------



## Yellow Fang (7 Feb 2013)

I have been fasting Tuesdays since the new year, but changed it to Thursday this week. It was more of a struggle today than normal. I did a nine mile jog yesterday evening, so I may have been a little lower on blood sugar to begin with.


----------



## Garz (9 Feb 2013)

Yellow Fang said:


> I did a nine mile *jog* yesterday...


----------



## jazzkat (9 Feb 2013)

Well, I've just dipped below 12st woo hoo! (75Kgs to be precise)
Aided by the cycling I'm doing. I really do eat what I want on my non fast days. I was very naughty and ate three...yes three walnut whips yesterday That's a lot of calories. Naughty jazzcat!
I'll have to cycle it off today.


----------



## Kies (9 Feb 2013)

Right ..... My first fasting day ever. 

Ready steady go ............


----------



## The Jogger (9 Feb 2013)

Well done jazzkat, good luck Kies. I am on my second visit to irelsnd in as msny weeks and my regime just seems to go out the window.


----------



## jazzkat (9 Feb 2013)

Good luck Kies. You'll do just great I'm sure.
Jogger - What is it that causes it to go out the window?


----------



## ColinJ (9 Feb 2013)

jazzkat said:


> .
> Jogger - What is it that causes it to go out the window?


Guinness?


----------



## jazzkat (9 Feb 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Guinness?


Lol, _that_ I can understand.


----------



## The Jogger (10 Feb 2013)

Guinness, I wish, more like, you'll have something to eat, what do you mean no, here get that into you....


----------



## Scoosh (10 Feb 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Guinness, I wish, more like, you'll have something to eat, what do you mean no, here get that into you....


Tell them you can't as you are on a cycling training regime ...


----------



## Feastie (11 Feb 2013)

I've been doing this diet since the 2nd week of January. Since I started I've lost about 3kg. I weighed myself for the second time yesterday... to be honest I was actually quite shocked that I'd lost the 3kg! It's the most successful weight loss I've ever managed, and if I keep up my trend on the graph I drew, I'll be down to the BMI I'm aiming for (23) by May, which would be fantastic. I've never had a problem maintaining my weight that much, but since I stopped growing I've always been about 10kg over what I should be.

The fasting days I have a bowl of 2 Weetabix with some skimmed milk (135kcal) for breakfast, a 200-240kcal soup or a salad, preferably with some protein in (it's pricey but M&S do a wonderful salmon salad I recommend!) for lunch and then Weetabix again with some blueberries sprinkled on top for dinner. I have a few cups of normal tea and lots of water/diet drinks throughout the day, plus I try to drink a lot of green/any milk-less tea. Usually I do it on Monday and Thursdays. The days I do it I feel a bit tired but emotionally pretty zen.

One thing I've noticed is that on my 'off' days I feel hugely legitimised to snack and eat that little bit more than I usually would... even if it means I'm actually _too_ full! That's why I was shocked to find that I had lost the weight, until I weighed myself on Sunday I was genuinely considering giving it up. Previously I ate big portions but the food itself was healthy stuff and I never ever used to snack at all. Now I find myself starving hungry and going out and buying myself a packet of Scotch Pancakes and other little treats I'd never previously have contemplated or wanted! It's almost like the diet has given me a sweet tooth, which I've never had a problem with. I can usually turn my nose up at all sorts of cakes, chocolate etc. with no effort at all... usually! Has anybody else had this?! I mean it's wonderful to be able to eat tonnes of food and keep drinking alcohol but still lose the weight, but it doesn't feel right.

The days that I fast I've stopped exercising on. I started out exercising like normal but I just got *SO* hungry and nauseous with the exercise and then barely any food that it was unsustainable. Now I just feel a bit hungry as I get to the extremes between meals, but never sick from hunger. It's also helped solve my knee problems. You can't get repetitive strain injuries if you start taking days off from being repetitive, it seems :P Plus I feel much fresher when I exercise during the intermediate days, which is a wonderful feeling.


----------



## Scoosh (11 Feb 2013)

that avatar, Feastie


----------



## goo_mason (11 Feb 2013)

First day almost done. Feeling a bit peckish right now, but otherwise it's been fine. The thing I've missed most is my steady supply of white tea. I need my caffeine fix and tea without milk just tastes awful.


----------



## The Jogger (11 Feb 2013)

goo_mason said:


> First day almost done. Feeling a bit peckish right now, but otherwise it's been fine. The thing I've missed most is my steady supply of white tea. I need my caffeine fix and tea without milk just tastes awful.


 
First day or two is normally the worst, I still manage to have my cups of tea, skimmed milk and a sweetner (truvia) practically no cals and helps stem the hunger.


----------



## Scoosh (11 Feb 2013)

goo - remember that the concept of the fasting regime being discussed in this thread is not a _total_ fast - it's a < 600 cal a day twice a week regime. 

On this basis, have yer tea with milk, just calculate the cals and keep the total including any eating below 600 for the day !


----------



## goo_mason (11 Feb 2013)

Scoosh said:


> goo - remember that the concept of the fasting regime being discussed in this thread is not a _total_ fast - it's a < 600 cal a day twice a week regime.
> 
> On this basis, have yer tea with milk, just calculate the cals and keep the total including any eating below 600 for the day !


 
Yep, fully aware of that after watching the programme last year & picking up the book in the Kindle sale - but if I had one I'd end up sloshing the white tea with one sugar back repeatedly all day and blowing my 600 cal limit. I can drink tea for Scotland 

I've actually come in under my 600 limit for the day, so will treat myself to a real tea before bed.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Feb 2013)

I only buy skimmed milk and I ignore the calories in it. 100 mL only has about 50 cals in it so a few mugs of tea + skimmed milk don't bother me. (I'm taking the 600 cals as a guideline anyway. I'm fairly chunky and 1.86 metres/ 6' 1" tall so I think 700 cals is more like it for me.)


----------



## Speicher (12 Feb 2013)

I have now got the "Fast Diet" book, and will start reading it very soon. Did anyone launch straight in and do two fasting days in the first week? I am thinking that I might have to work towards such a low calorie intake for the two days.

@ColinJ, I am also of a very chunky build, so might allow 700 calories instead of 600. I think I need to work out what I can have within the calorie limits, and make sure it is in the fridge before starting, rather than have the wrong things in stock, and go awry on the first day.

Earlier in this thread there were lengthy discussions about it being a Fast diet, as opposed to a slow diet. Are people losing a "healthy" amount ie about two pounds/one kilo a week, or more than that, which is supposed to be unhealthy (in that it is not a sustainable way of eating)?

Goo Mason, you might find this  helpful.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2013)

Speicher said:


> @ColinJ, I am also of a very chunky build, so might allow 700 calories instead of 600. I think I need to work out what I can have within the calorie limits, and make sure it is in the fridge before starting, rather than have the wrong things in stock, and go awry on the first day.


Yeabut ... I'm a 6' 1" male chunky, but you are only girly chunky so unless you happen to also be 6 feet-plus tall, I think the maximum leeway you could give yourself would be 600 calories rather than 500! 



Speicher said:


> Earlier in this thread there were lengthy discussions about it being a Fast diet, as opposed to a slow diet. Are people losing a "healthy" amount ie about two pounds/one kilo a week, or more than that, which is supposed to be unhealthy (in that it is not a sustainable way of eating)?


I'm probably only losing a pound or so a week, but I'm hardly getting any exercise at the moment for reasons which most of you know. If I were out on my bike 3 or 4 times a week, I'm sure that I'd be losing about 2 pounds a week.


----------



## Speicher (12 Feb 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Yeabut ... I'm a 6' 1" male chunky, but you are only girly chunky so unless you happen to also be 6 feet-plus tall, I think the maximum leeway you could give yourself would be 600 calories rather than 500!
> 
> 
> I'm probably only losing a pound or so a week, but I'm hardly getting any exercise at the moment for reasons which most of you know. If I were out on my bike 3 or 4 times a week, I'm sure that I'd be losing about 2 pounds a week.


 
Yes, girly chunky is, as you say, 600 calories.


----------



## potsy (12 Feb 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Yeabut ... I'm a 6' 1" male chunky, but you are only girly chunky so unless you happen to also be 6 feet-plus tall, I think the maximum leeway you could give yourself would be 600 calories rather than 500!


Being slightly less than 6' 1" would I be able to allow myself the full CJ 700 calories if I decide to go down this route too?


----------



## Speicher (12 Feb 2013)

That depends how much "slightly less".

* goes off to find photo of Potsy and CJ *


----------



## potsy (12 Feb 2013)

Speicher said:


> That depends how much "slightly less".
> 
> * goes off to find photo of Potsy and CJ *


  http://www.cyclechat.net/useralbums/me-and-al-feeling-tall-jpg.1326/view-image


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2013)

potsy said:


> http://www.cyclechat.net/useralbums/me-and-al-feeling-tall-jpg.1326/view-image


I think Steve H's fasting days would have to be about 1,500 calories!


----------



## goo_mason (12 Feb 2013)

I'm a chunky 6ft 3 and 16st 8lbs, but the 600cals for blokes actually lets you have a decent feed if you choose the right things.


----------



## Speicher (12 Feb 2013)

goo_mason said:


> I'm a chunky 6ft 3 and 16st 8lbs, but the 600cals for blokes actually lets you have a decent feed if you choose the right things.


 
That is why I need to plan ahead to make sure the right things are in the fridge. As I am not working, it is easy to choose a day that I will be at home, that is the theory at least.


----------



## Speicher (12 Feb 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I think Steve H's fasting days would have to be about 1,500 calories!


How tall is Steve H then?


----------



## Garz (12 Feb 2013)

Dunno but they are big lads - why the tiptoe on the left only they can answer!


----------



## jazzkat (12 Feb 2013)

I'm 5'11 now weigh about 75kgs (just under 12st) and I'm losing about a pound a week. I'm cycling about 70-80 miles a week at the moment too.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Feb 2013)

Speicher said:


> How tall is Steve H then?


6 ' 5" - 6' 6" - he seems to be about as much taller than me, as I am than potsy! 

That's what I mean when I say to people that "I was tall when I was a young man". There was only one other boy my height at school but these days I see loads of younger men who are taller than me. In fact, there are even a couple of _women_ in Hebden Bridge who are taller than me!


----------



## Dirtlover2005 (12 Feb 2013)

Speicher - crack straight into 2 days a week. At first the hunger pangs feel hard but they come and go, you soon get used to them and they bother you less and less. I drink more water on my fasting days - maybe this helps too. Definately get yourself food prepared - it'll make it so much easier. We make batches of hearty soups and freeze them - I just take one out the freezer on my way to work. 
Good luck


----------



## Dirtlover2005 (12 Feb 2013)

Feastie - yes I too find myself eating more sweet stuff than I would normally. Nothing too carried away but definitely more partial to the odd biscuit or chocolate out the tin at work where previously I wouldn't.


----------



## goo_mason (13 Feb 2013)

Speicher - you'd be surprised at how much you have lying around that can be used - eg a tin of Heinz tomato soup. I had half a tin plus a monster salad with capers, garlic, 2g of anchovy paste and a spray of balsamic vinegar for dinner, and that still didn't come to near 300 cals. Had 'em all in the flat without having to buy them specially. All I did buy was a no-fat yoghurt and some blueberries - breakfast was 150g of yoghurt with a small chopped banana and blueberries stirred in. Lunch was a tangerine that I'd saved from my breakfast allowance. I'll likely have the same tomorrow when I do my 2nd day.

I've been feeling strangely not hungry since Monday's restricted fast day, which is most unlike me. I haven't felt the desire to pig out or even snack since then. Long may that last!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (13 Feb 2013)

ColinJ said:


> 6 ' 5" - 6' 6" - he seems to be about as much taller than me, as I am than potsy!
> 
> That's what I mean when I say to people that "I was tall when I was a young man". There was only one other boy my height at school but these days I see loads of younger men who are taller than me. In fact, there are even a couple of _women_ in Hebden Bridge who are taller than me!


 
Everyone is taller than me, except potsy of course  .............. oh yes and Jo


----------



## Feastie (13 Feb 2013)

Scoosh said:


> that avatar, Feastie


Why thank-you! It's one of the possums from the kid's film Over the Hedge... unbelievably cute.
In terms of whether to go for the ideal calorie limit (500 in my case) or to +100kcal and say that you're relatively active, chunkily built, whatever, I think you should do at least the first fasting day very strictly at the calorie limit set to get a feel for it, so you know how low you can go. Then after that adjust it to the point where you're eating the minimum you possibly can without feeling really hungry on a system of balance. If you're starving hungry, why not have a 10kcal cup of tea and push yourself to 510, or add an extra splash of milk to your cereal and end up at 550? If the ultimate outcome is that it facilitates you to continue the diet and not give it up, I reckon on balance you can add in a few calories here and there. Aim for 500 and then use the 500-600 range as your 'emergency extras as required' section throughout the day!
I originally thought I'd end up settling at 600 as I'm a massive foodie and pretty active, but actually I can manage about 500-550 no problem. If you're going to make yourself do it, you may as well make yourself do it properly! Hunger is physiological but the kind of hunger which you can't deal with for <24 hours is pretty psychological it turns out. Keep yourself busy, banish thoughts of hunger and food when they arise, ignore the occasional stomach pang as your gut has a moment and the whole thing is very tolerable.


----------



## Garz (26 Feb 2013)

Back OT, I am starting my first fast day tomorrow!


----------



## Yellow Fang (27 Feb 2013)

Did another fast yesterday. I think I've lost about half a stone since the new year. I was annoyed to find my BMI was still in the overweight category by 0.01. I am still about half a stone heavier than I was a few years ago, but sometimes I wonder if my scales have developed a fault.

I used to think that if ever I visited Auschwitz on holiday that it would not be respectful to go to a restaurant or bar, or do any sort of enjoying oneself that day. In fact, I thought it would be better not to eat anything at all. I thought that would be quite a hard thing to do, but it wouldn't be really; it would be quite easy.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2013)

I forgot that today is a fasting day! 





Fear not though, fair readers, for I also forgot to eat anything - so I have been doing an accidental fast! It is now
time for a brunch consisting of a banana, some low fat natural yoghurt and half a teaspoon of honey.


----------



## Kies (27 Feb 2013)

Today was my fasting day ... But i had a mac attack :-(


----------



## Garz (27 Feb 2013)

It's nearly over now and the hunger pangs seem to have gone for a wee while!

Any suggestions of low cal food combo's they have since found to be filling on the fast days?


----------



## Herzog (27 Feb 2013)

Garz said:


> It's nearly over now and the hunger pangs seem to have gone for a wee while!
> 
> Any suggestions of low cal food combo's they have since found to be filling on the fast days?


 
I'm not on this fasting diet, but porridge with water and salt is good for a low calorie, filling meal (snack?).


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2013)

Garz said:


> Any suggestions of low cal food combo's they have since found to be filling on the fast days?


Humungous great bowls of salad. Think - the biggest that you've ever eaten and double that -.probably less than 100 calories. Make some nice home-made dressing - another 100 calories or so. 200 calories for a couple of hard boiled eggs or a tin of tuna. 

And that is _exactly_ what I'm going to go and make for myself now!


----------



## Garz (27 Feb 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Humungous great bowls of salad. Think - the biggest that you've ever eaten and double that -.probably less than 100 calories. Make some nice home-made dressing - another 100 calories or so. 200 calories for a couple of hard boiled eggs or a tin of tuna.
> 
> And that is _exactly_ what I'm going to go and make for myself now!


 
I counted a small salad consisting of lettuce, tomatoes, cucumber, red pepper - not very large with a splash of nando's hot sauce for taste 60 cals. My morning ready brek with semi-skimmed milk seems to have burned up all the decent calories (185) which I have now learned hard way - and tea was chickpeas with more salad blowing the final few left. Three cups of coffee and that's it.

Do you skip lunch then?


----------



## chqshaitan (27 Feb 2013)

i have been reading this thread with interest as i am interested in giving it a go but wonder what impact fasting on the cycle days will do.

last week i started to commute to work, and managed 3 days with 3 back to back, this week i am doing 4 days with them all back to back, and from next week, will do 5 days.

each way i do about 7 miles so nothing major compared to some. also i am a large guy so wondering for my fast days if i should be aiming for 700 cals, and measure my progress. if i dont loose after a week i will drop 50 cals.

any thoughts?

thanks in advance


----------



## Garz (27 Feb 2013)

chqshaitan said:


> any thoughts?


 
You could either bump up the calories to compensate for the cycling days or just do one fast day at the weekend. The cycling alone will be enough for fitness/weight loss till your body gets used to it, I would take it slowly and try not to do too much too soon.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2013)

Garz said:


> Do you skip lunch then?


Yes, but my lifestyle is very odd these days. I tend to get up between 09:00 and 11:00 and eat the first meal of the day between 10:00 and 13:00 so it is more of a 'brunch' than a breakfast. On fasting days, I wait until between 1900 and 21:00 to have my other meal. That lasts me until I go to bed between 02:00 and 04:00, though I usually have a glass of OJ at about midnight.



Garz said:


> You could either bump up the calories to compensate for the cycling days or just do one fast day at the weekend. The cycling alone will be enough for fitness/weight loss till your body gets used to it, I would take it slowly and try not to do too much too soon.


Don't forget that the original idea of this 'fasting diet' was for its direct health benefits and any weight loss is more of a side effect. Ideally, you would keep the 2 fasting days for those health benefits. 

I intend to stick to this way of eating for life, and will eat more on the other 5 days when I hit my target weight.


----------



## Yellow Fang (27 Feb 2013)

chqshaitan said:


> i have been reading this thread with interest as i am interested in giving it a go but wonder what impact fasting on the cycle days will do.
> 
> last week i started to commute to work, and managed 3 days with 3 back to back, this week i am doing 4 days with them all back to back, and from next week, will do 5 days.
> 
> ...


 
It shouldn't really be any problem.


----------



## Garz (28 Feb 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Don't forget that the original idea of this 'fasting diet' was for its direct health benefits and any weight loss is more of a side effect. Ideally, you would keep the 2 fasting days for those health benefits.


 
Very true.


----------



## chqshaitan (28 Feb 2013)

thanks guys, i will start the fast next week, i am thinking monday and thursday, as this will give me sufficient days in between so my cycling aint dramatically effected.

i will let you know i get on.


----------



## Scoosh (28 Feb 2013)

Mrs Scoosh has read Dr Michael Moseley's book associated with the programme and tells me that it is fine to exercise on fast days, so she does - to no (discernible ) ill effect.

She is at the gym as I type ...


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2013)

Scoosh said:


> Mrs Scoosh has read Dr Michael Moseley's book associated with the programme and tells me that it is fine to exercise on fast days, so she does - to no (discernible ) ill effect.
> 
> She is at the gym as I type ...


You've just reminded me that I got an email from Amazon yesterday telling me that the Kindle version has been extensively revised - I must update my copy.


----------



## chqshaitan (28 Feb 2013)

ive just taken the plunge and ordered the kindle version of the book, lets see how it goes


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2013)

chqshaitan said:


> ive just taken the plunge and ordered the kindle version of the book, lets see how it goes


It seems quite quaint using the word 'ordered' with respect to digital downloads! (Like you have to wait 3 or 4 days for the book to arrive.) 

My sister got a Kindle for Christmas and I was showing her how to browse the Kindle store. I suggested that she choose a book so we could make her first purchase. She picked a Nigella cookery book and we made the order, then she sat back and switched the TV on. I was surprised that she wasn't more curious about the book so I asked if she was looking forward to reading it. Oh yes, as soon as the postman turned up with the parcel, she would be pestering me to load the book up for her! 

I passed her the Kindle and showed her that it had already downloaded. The look on her face was a joy to behold! Some people just don't seem to grasp how technology works ...


----------



## chqshaitan (28 Feb 2013)

ColinJ said:


> It seems quite quaint using the word 'ordered' with respect to digital downloads! (Like you have to wait 3 or 4 days for the book to arrive.)
> 
> My sister got a Kindle for Christmas and I was showing her how to browse the Kindle store. I suggested that she choose a book so we could make her first purchase. She picked a Nigella cookery book and we made the order, then she sat back and switched the TV on. I was surprised that she wasn't more curious about the book so I asked if she was looking forward to reading it. Oh yes, as soon as the postman turned up with the parcel, she would be pestering me to load the book up for her!
> 
> I passed her the Kindle and showed her that it had already downloaded. The look on her face was a joy to behold! Some people just don't seem to grasp how technology works ...


 
haha yea, i know what you mean, but i still class it as ordering, does'nt matter how it gets delivered to you(be it snail mail or downloading


----------



## phil_hg_uk (28 Feb 2013)

ColinJ said:


> It seems quite quaint using the word 'ordered' with respect to digital downloads! (Like you have to wait 3 or 4 days for the book to arrive.)
> 
> My sister got a Kindle for Christmas and I was showing her how to browse the Kindle store. I suggested that she choose a book so we could make her first purchase. She picked a Nigella cookery book and we made the order, then she sat back and switched the TV on. I was surprised that she wasn't more curious about the book so I asked if she was looking forward to reading it. Oh yes, as soon as the postman turned up with the parcel, she would be pestering me to load the book up for her!
> 
> I passed her the Kindle and showed her that it had already downloaded. The look on her face was a joy to behold! Some people just don't seem to grasp how technology works ...


----------



## fossyant (28 Feb 2013)

Fasting....

Is that some sort of swear word ?


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (28 Feb 2013)

7lbs lost so far.
Had a 280 cal breakfast, now looking forward to 313 cal kids spaghetti bolognese at Morrisons for tea (but I'm not allowed the froggy shaped chocolate  , fruit and juice that comes with it).


----------



## carolonabike (28 Feb 2013)

chqshaitan said:


> i have been reading this thread with interest as i am interested in giving it a go but wonder what impact fasting on the cycle days will do.
> 
> last week i started to commute to work, and managed 3 days with 3 back to back, this week i am doing 4 days with them all back to back, and from next week, will do 5 days.
> 
> ...


I do a commute of 11 or 12 miles round trip and I find it makes no difference. I do however have a light lunch and skip supper so I'm not cycling home on empty. I don't run on my fasting days though. That might be a bit much I think.


----------



## chqshaitan (28 Feb 2013)

carolonabike said:


> I do a commute of 11 or 12 miles round trip and I find it makes no difference. I do however have a light lunch and skip supper so I'm not cycling home on empty. I don't run on my fasting days though. That might be a bit much I think.


 
ok great, thats good to hear.


----------



## goo_mason (2 Mar 2013)

9lbs in three weeks. Helped a little by the fact that yesterday (my 2nd fast day of the week) was dominated by a horrific 24hr virus where I was exploding from both ends..... 

Now under 16st for the first time in over 2 years - excellent!


----------



## The Jogger (2 Mar 2013)

BOOM BOOM  Well done gm hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Becs (3 Mar 2013)

I'm currently writing a lecture on cellular ageing and I have to say calorie restriction is looking like a bit of a winner, however the central proteins it activates (sirtuins) are also found in red wine. I'm thinking red wine might be more fun than fasting! The other thing to remember is that it's fasting, not malnutirion so anyone having a go at this should make sure they are getting enough protein, vitamins and minerals. As you were


----------



## Herzog (3 Mar 2013)

Becs said:


> I'm currently writing a lecture on cellular ageing and I have to say calorie restriction is looking like a bit of a winner, however the central proteins it activates (sirtuins) are also found in red wine. I'm thinking red wine might be more fun than fasting! The other thing to remember is that it's fasting, not malnutirion so anyone having a go at this should make sure they are getting enough protein, vitamins and minerals. As you were


 
Letting PhD students deliver lectures...hope you're getting paid! I didn't...

Out of interest, how long between meals is considered a fast...as opposed to a calorie-restricted diet?


----------



## The Jogger (3 Mar 2013)

Herzog said:


> Letting PhD students deliver lectures...hope you're getting paid! I didn't...
> 
> Out of interest, how long between meals is considered a fast...as opposed to a calorie-restricted diet?


 
I think it is a good idea to go 16hrs without food and the benefits really kick in.


----------



## Becs (3 Mar 2013)

Herzog said:


> Letting PhD students deliver lectures...hope you're getting paid! I didn't...
> 
> Out of interest, how long between meals is considered a fast...as opposed to a calorie-restricted diet?


 
Finished the PhD now . . . .
I haven't gone into the logistics of it (It's just a small part of the 40 mins) but I'll go back to it when I have time. I'm sure as with all these things there will be a fine line with many schools of thought - but that's why science is cool!


----------



## subaqua (3 Mar 2013)

Its doing me fine, sensible eating on feast days , still within the 2400 for a bloke . on the fast days i work on just under 900 to cope with the commute in on the bike . always manage to hit about 700 so have the cushion of comfort .

fast days are

Banana for brekkie before the commute in
tea cofeee etc during day and a banana for riding home ( easier than a bicycle)
then food at about 8pm when kids are in bed - wifey does a cracking ommelette that comes in at under 400 calories and is filling.

I have got down to 106 Kg from 120Kg after i let the weight creep back on between summer and new year- too much beer.
Cholesterol hopefully gets measured this week, but last week blood pressure was in the excellent range according to the site nurse and my blood sugar level was also at the low end of healthy rather than toward the high end .


----------



## PK99 (3 Mar 2013)

Garz said:


> It's nearly over now and the hunger pangs seem to have gone for a wee while!
> 
> Any suggestions of low cal food combo's they have since found to be filling on the fast days?


 
A typical fast day for me:

breakfast : 2 dry fried eggs, two rashers fat free back bacon = protein rich = filling for long time = 200 calories

Lunch:Apple and banana = 200 calories = nice top up

Dinner: mountain of oven roast ratatouille style veg (Pepper, onion, fennel, courgette, aubergine, tomato roasted with tiny splash of olive oil and loads of garlic plus a sprinkle of chilli flakes), plus roast chicken thigh or small piece fish = 200 calories

or Soup of 2 onion, 2 tins tomatos, litre of stock (swiss bouillon) garlic, chilli, ground cumin with a small handful of red lentils for 2 people.

Never hungry and lost a 6-7kg since early december


----------



## Speicher (3 Mar 2013)

I am going to try my first fast day tomorrow, no promises though. 

The plan is to have a large bowl of porridge late morning, and my evening meal will be lean bacon and lots of vegetables. I do not eat eggs, so I have had to make some amendments to the suggested recipe in Michael Mosley's book.

Your description of your evening meal, PK99, sounds good, as well as your simple recipe for tomato soup.

6-7 kg is... about one stone, that is excellent, 5 pounds a month sounds like a healthy loss of weight.


----------



## PK99 (3 Mar 2013)

Speicher said:


> I am going to try my first fast day tomorrow, no promises though.
> 
> The plan is to have a large bowl of porridge late morning, and my evening meal will be lean bacon and lots of vegetables. I do not eat eggs, so I have had to make some amendments to the suggested recipe in Michael Mosley's book.
> 
> ...


 
i tried porridge on diet days but did not find it sustaining enough, yes it is slow release carbs therefore better than processed carbs, but I found protein rich was the best for me as it left me feeling fuller for longer.


----------



## Speicher (3 Mar 2013)

In that case, should I have bacon and baked beans for breakfast?

Two lean rashers of bacon and 100g of baked beans is 200 calories. I could have fish and roast veg for the evening meal. One medium (120g) cod fillet is 112 calories.

I have some apples and some grapefruit to add to that.


----------



## PK99 (3 Mar 2013)

Speicher said:


> *In that case, should I have bacon and baked beans for breakfast?*
> 
> Two lean rashers of bacon and 100g of baked beans is 200 calories.
> 
> I could have fish and roast veg for the evening meal.


 
That is one of my alternative breakfasts! 

I find that on diet days, the biggest difference is that i have cut out toast in the morning, and rice/potatoes/pasta with other meals. it is surprising how many calories they make up! (Plus of course the nibbles between meals and the beer/wine while cooking)


----------



## Speicher (3 Mar 2013)

I usually find porridge filling, possibly because I use jumbo organic oats. I could debate the options with myself for months, I think it is time to eat the rest of my bar of Galaxy chocolate this evening just get on with it tomorrow.


----------



## Speicher (3 Mar 2013)

Oi! Mocky Roundtin - are you trying this fasting diet!


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2013)

PK99 said:


> i tried porridge on diet days but did not find it sustaining enough,


Porridge is what I eat on _'normal'_ days and I find it _extremely_ 'sustaining'. It may surprise you, but porridge contains more than 50% of the protein in sirloin beef steak! (About 11% vs 21% by weight)

Fasting days like today - just a banana and some low fat natural yoghurt. Which reminds me ... it's time for my tuna salad!


----------



## Garz (3 Mar 2013)

PK99 said:


> Never hungry and lost a 6-7kg since early december


 
Well done mate!


----------



## Garz (3 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Fasting days like today - just a banana and some low fat natural yoghurt. Which reminds me ... it's time for my tuna salad!


 
I have re-jigged my days to being Monday and Wednesday (last week I done Wednesday, Friday). This means the fast day has come round rather quickly however the two days under the belt seem to have prepped me enough. I have planned on porridge (brunch), tuna salad (lunch), porridge (supper) with a few brews to keep me topped up.

Weigh in day is tomorrow morning so hopefully a couple of pounds will be gone.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Mar 2013)

@colinj I watched a program on Netfix last night that you might find interesting it is called Hungry For Change, I found a link to it on the internet here -> http://www.disclose.tv/action/viewvideo/92129/Hungry_For_Change/


----------



## PK99 (4 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Porridge is what I eat on _'normal'_ days and I find it _extremely_ 'sustaining'. It may surprise you, but porridge contains more than 50% of the protein in sirloin beef steak! (About 11% vs 21% by weight)
> 
> Fasting days like today - just a banana and some low fat natural yoghurt. Which reminds me ... it's time for my tuna salad!


 
problem with porridge on diet days is that a 200cal portion (incl milk) is tiny!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2013)

PK99 said:


> problem with porridge on diet days is that a 200cal portion (incl milk) is tiny!


That's why I chose yoghurt and banana on fasting days!

I worked out that the porridge and banana that I eat on the other 5 days is about 500 calories.


----------



## Typhon (4 Mar 2013)

How does this work in relation to exercise? Is the 600 cal limit for the 5:2 diet total calories or net calories? E.g. If I eat 1500 calories and burn off 900 on the bike does that count as a fast day or can I only eat 600 calories no matter what I do in terms of exercise?

A friend of mine is doing this and having great success with it. When I cycle 4-5 days a week I lose 1-2 lbs and I only need to lose another 9 lbs to get down to my ideal weight so I'm not too bothered about weight loss but I am interested in the other health benefits.

I could stand burning 1000 calories on the bike and eating 1600. I need about 2500 just to live so that would leave me 1900 calories negative and feeling pretty bad in my experience but I could do it. I couldn't burn 1000 calories on the bike and only eat 600 all day though. I was severely calorie negative after a ride on Saturday and I curled up in a ball on the sofa feeling like death until someone almost force fed me pizza and within an hour I was on my feet full of beans again.


----------



## Scoosh (4 Mar 2013)

AFAIK, the health benefits come from the fasting ie _not putting food into the stomach_ over an extended period - 16 hrs or more.

You would need to cycle a lo-o-ng way to burn 1000 calories too ... probably more than 3hrs riding. 

What you describe after your ride on Saturday sounds like a classic 'bonk' - running out of energy - which is restored very quickly by taking in some food.

It's a balance between reducing food consumption, enough exercise, not too much exercise (maybe the right kind ? gentle, not flat out ??), reduced food intake ...

I really should get the book from Mrs Scoosh and read it all myself !


----------



## Typhon (4 Mar 2013)

Scoosh said:


> AFAIK, the health benefits come from the fasting ie _not putting food into the stomach_ over an extended period - 16 hrs or more.
> 
> You would need to cycle a lo-o-ng way to burn 1000 calories too ... probably more than 3hrs riding.
> 
> ...


 
I know but I'm doing all the right things to burn fat I'm just not doing it by fasting and I'm wondering if I'm missing out on any health benefits from that.

It felt like a bonk but I only felt it in the last 2 miles coming home. The garmin said I burned 1900 calories on my 2 1/2 hour ride and I didn't eat anything. IIRC your body only holds about 1600-2000 calories worth of glycogen at once so the fact that I bonked right at the end sort of shows the garmin to be correct. Strava always says I burned less and did so on that ride - 1150 in fact. Personally I think the Garmin is more accurate as you can program in your height and weight unlike Strava (weight is just used for comparison) and the sites that I have been on show a similar rate of calories burned per hour (600-700) for my height and weight. Bear in mind my average heart rate is usually around 165 beats per minute and I regularly get close to my max of around 195.

There are a load of threads about calories burned per hour so we'd better not take it off topic though.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> @colinj I watched a program on Netfix last night that you might find interesting it is called Hungry For Change, I found a link to it on the internet here -> http://www.disclose.tv/action/viewvideo/92129/Hungry_For_Change/


It looks interesting Phil. I will watch it one evening because at nearly 1.5 hours in length, it is a bit long for casual daytime viewing!


----------



## PK99 (4 Mar 2013)

Scoosh said:


> AFAIK, the health benefits come from the fasting ie _not putting food into the stomach_ over an extended period - *16 hrs or more.*


 

Neither of the patterns outlined in the book "the fast diet" by Mossley and spencer involves such a fast.

Mossley (he of the TV programme that sparked the interest) does 5:2 with a diet day being Family breakfast at 7:30 am and family supper at 7:30 pm ie 2*12 hours

Spencer does two meals with snacks (apple, carrot) inbetween


----------



## PK99 (4 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> How does this work in relation to exercise? Is the 600 cal limit for the 5:2 diet total calories or net calories? E.g. If I eat 1500 calories and burn off 900 on the bike does that count as a fast day or can I only eat 600 calories no matter what I do in terms of exercise?
> 
> .


 
the "fast diet" book is explicit :* "do not... increase your fast day food allowance to compensate for calories burned through exercise"*


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> It looks interesting Phil. I will watch it one evening because at nearly 1.5 hours in length, it is a bit long for casual daytime viewing!


 
Yes I guess it is quite long, I got into it I didnt really notice to be honest. I found it very informative and I am going to try altering what I eat in line with some of the things they pointed out which when you think about it make perfect sense.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2013)

I'm not getting worried about the timing of the meals on 'fasting days' or exactly how many calories I am consuming. I think the general principles are what matter:

The human body is not designed to cope with a never-ending supply of energy-dense food.
Having a couple of fasting days a week gives it a chance to do some essential maintenance work. Aim for about 25% of your normal daily calorie needs on those days.
A varied diet is important.
Good quality food should make up (say) 90% of what we eat.
We can enjoy minor indulgences, but not on fasting days.
Try not to eat more on non-fasting days to 'make up', unless you are losing too much weight.
Alcohol is okay in moderate amounts but don't get totally p***ed, and keep drinking days separated by at least one day off the booze, preferably more.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2013)

Oh, and alcohol contains a lot of calories and almost zero food value so if you are going to drink and want to lose weight, then count those calories, and realise that you are sacrificing nutritious food to get them!


----------



## Typhon (4 Mar 2013)

PK99 said:


> the "fast diet" book is explicit :* "do not... increase your fast day food allowance to compensate for calories burned through exercise"*


 
Ah ok, thanks. That's my quesiton answered then. For the last few weeks I've been cycling 5 days week and looking to extend that to 6 and increase the distance when the clocks go forward so I don't think this is for me. Even with the 5:2 it would involve fasting on a cycling day and I don't fancy that.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2013)

Typhon said:


> Ah ok, thanks. That's my quesiton answered then. For the last few weeks I've been cycling 5 days week and looking to extend that to 6 and increase the distance when the clocks go forward so I don't think this is for me. Even with the 5:2 it would involve fasting on a cycling day and I don't fancy that.


But you really ought to have easy cycling days in between the hard days otherwise you never get the chance to recover properly. You could fast on a couple of the recovery days?


----------



## Typhon (4 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> But you really ought to have easy cycling days in between the hard days otherwise you never get the chance to recover properly. You could fast on a couple of the recovery days?


 
I'm planning on doing a recovery ride on the Monday and then a rest day on the Thursday so hopefully that will be enough for me to recover. I could fast on the Monday but I'm not sure even with say a gentle 10-15 mile ride whether I could restrict my calories to 600. I'm quite an active person and if I eat less than about 1300 calories in a day, even without really exercising, I carb crash and feel like death. So it would be even worse with the ride thrown in even if it was just a gentle pootle about.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2013)

It's hard for me to know how I would cope with the fasting days when active because I am doing very little at the moment due to illness. All being well, I'll get back on my bike in a month or two and then I will find out!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> @colinj I watched a program on Netfix last night that you might find interesting it is called Hungry For Change, I found a link to it on the internet here -> http://www.disclose.tv/action/viewvideo/92129/Hungry_For_Change/


I watched the first 30 minutes last night. Yes - it's an interesting documentary. I'll finish watching it tonight.

Tomorrow is supposed to be a fasting day but I have to give 8 tubes of blood tomorrow and I don't fancy doing that on an empty stomach! Actually, I don't fancy it, _full stop_, but it needs to be done to see how my recovery from illness is progressing. I'll fast on Thursday instead.


----------



## Speicher (5 Mar 2013)

My first "fast" day went reasonably well yesterday. As planned, breakfast was porridge, and my evening meal was lean bacon with baked beans. An apple filled the gap in between.

Unfortunately, there were some very persuasive almonds in the cupboard, that were irresisstible at 10pm.  The good news is that today, I have not over-eaten to compensate. (There are not many almonds left either.) The next fast day is. planned for Friday. It was going to be Thursday, but I am meeting a friend somewhere (her choice) in the afternoon, where I know they sell most scrumptious cakey items.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I watched the first 30 minutes last night. Yes - it's an interesting documentary. I'll finish watching it tonight.


I just watched the rest of the documentary. At times, some of the presenters were a little bit OTT, but you have to admit that there were some spectacular weight losses on display. There were some very bright, healthy-looking people talking!

I've just been given a juicer so I am going to experiment with juicing. I already eat a lot of fruit and veg but it would interesting to try some of it uncooked in juice form. It would be especially handy for those times when I want to make something healthy and time is short.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I just watched the rest of the documentary. At times, some of the presenters were a little bit OTT, but you have to admit that there were some spectacular weight losses on display. There were some very bright, healthy-looking people talking!
> 
> I've just been given a juicer so I am going to experiment with juicing. I already eat a lot of fruit and veg but it would interesting to try some of it uncooked in juice form. It would be especially handy for those times when I want to make something healthy and time is short.


 
Good glad you liked it, I know what you mean about some of the presenters but you have to admit the underlying message made a lot of sense.

After watching that I decided to do an experiment this week so instead of having corn flakes for breakfast with sugar on top followed by crumpets or toast with honey on I am having cornflakes with a handfull of nuts and a sliced bananananananana and no sugar, then instead of some ready meal or other I am having a salad with a large range of things in it like for instance lettuce, spinach, red cabbage, beetroot, radish, cucumber, tomato, egg and some meat like a couple of slices of ham. Then if i get peckish instead of have a cadburys brunch bar or something similar I am having an apple or a banananananananananana.

After two days of doing that I have noticed the following : I have lost 3lbs in 2 days, I am not getting sugar cravings as much, I am not getting heart burn or indegestion at all and I feel much better in the morning instead of been knackered and my stomach is noticably less fat/bloated that it was. So I am going to try messing about eating different things to see how that affects me, but it just shows you the rubbish we can put into our bodies on a daily basis but rather than going on a diet I want to alter what and the way I eat all the time if I can that way I dont have to think about it and there is less chance of gaining it all back again, if I can do that or not remains to be seen.

Also I am glad I gave up drinking soft drinks 5 years ago, especially after finding out whats in most of them 

I am also getting a juicer to see if I can get on with that as well but I am in two minds about that, but I am willing give it a go and we will see.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> After watching that I decided to do an experiment this week so instead of having corn flakes for breakfast with sugar on top followed by crumpets or toast with honey on I am having cornflakes with a handfull of nuts and a sliced bananananananana and no sugar,


The cornflakes should go too! Porridge - breakfast of champions. (Plus knackered old gits in Hebden Bridge!)


----------



## phil_hg_uk (6 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> The cornflakes should go too! Porridge - breakfast of champions. (Plus knackered old gits in Hebden Bridge!)


 
I am trying Special K instead to see how that goes


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I am trying Special K instead to see how that goes


*Porridge!  *


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2013)

You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink.





(But it's relatively easy to get a horse to eat oats!)


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (6 Mar 2013)

1 month in, have lost 9.5lbs 
Only side effect is tinnitus being louder after a fast.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




FTFY


----------



## chqshaitan (6 Mar 2013)

Today is my 2nd fast this week. First day was monday and i had a small bowl of muesli with splash of milk and a chopped up banana. for lunch I had a bean pasta salad. I got a bit hungry later on in the night, but nothing major. Just made sure i kept stocked up on water.

Yesterday it was my mother in laws birthday and she had a meal organised. I had the first serving but didnt have any more, (normally i would have 2nd or 3rds. but i did have a couple of pieces of cake :P

I have had the same food as Monday but am commuting to and from work, so it will be interesting to see what the hunger is like later on tonight.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2013)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> 1 month in, have lost 9.5lbs


Well done - keep it up!


Nigel-YZ1 said:


> Only side effect is tinnitus being louder after a fast.


That's interesting. I suffer from tinnitus when I drink too much alcohol.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (6 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Well done - keep it up!
> 
> That's interesting. I suffer from tinnitus when I drink too much alcohol.


 
Mine is louder after drinking too. Had a few too many Pina Coladas on holiday (Got stuck at that point of the all inclusive cocktails list ). Volume went to jumbo jet levels


----------



## chqshaitan (7 Mar 2013)

well after doing a 15 mile round trip commute and keeping my cals to around the 700 mark, I did get really hungry later on in the night, but nothing that I could'nt handle.

I know that calorie burn on apps are guestimates at best, but by sportstracklive reckoning I burned over 1000 cals on my commute. so assuming that is out by a large factor, even 50% , then I burned nearly the same calories on my commute(500), as I consumed.

One thing though is that my legs were sore this morning and the ride in was more difficult than normal(but there was a head wind and rain).
This could be down to me changing my route on Tuesday, and nothing to do with the drop in calorie intake but thought it would was worthwhile mentioning.

Interesting, lets see how tomorrow goes , both on the bike and when i weight myself


----------



## subaqua (7 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

reminds me of a joke about something -" Like a horse eating oats " was the punchline think it was a filthy joke too.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (8 Mar 2013)

@colinj I got a juicer yesterday and did my first juicing this morning, it was very green  but surprisingly nice to drink 

I used this recipe -> CLICK ME from Jason Vales website


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> @colinj I got a juicer yesterday and did my first juicing this morning, it was very green  but surprisingly nice to drink
> 
> I used this recipe -> CLICK ME from Jason Vales website


Looks tasty, but blimey - *6* apples! I suppose if you think of it as a meal rather than a drink, it isn't quite so much of a shock.

Hmmm - that site gives 8% commissions on sales! 

(Why has the @phil_hg_uk thing stopped working? At least - it has for me.)


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2013)

Incidentally - the 'Hungry for Change' video seems to have been removed. Looks like the makers are clamping down on breach of copyright. It is available on DVD from Jason Vale's site though.


----------



## potsy (8 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> (Why has the @phil_hg_uk thing stopped working? At least - it has for me.)


Not worked for a while Colin, was fun while it lasted


----------



## phil_hg_uk (8 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Looks tasty, but blimey - *6* apples! I suppose if you think of it as a meal rather than a drink, it isn't quite so much of a shock.
> 
> Hmmm - that site gives 8% commissions on sales!
> 
> (Why has the @phil_hg_uk thing stopped working? At least - it has for me.)


 
Just halve the amount I got 2.5 big glasses of juice out of that this morning.

I was going to buy this book earlier in the week:







but when I bought my juicer it has this book free with it so I am glad I didnt buy it.

I must admit I was very suprised at the amount of juice the juicer got out of the apples.

Dont know why the @colinj isnt working I think sometimes it works and sometimes it doesnt.


----------



## Speicher (8 Mar 2013)

@ColinJ needs a capital c and j. Does that work?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2013)

It has just been pointed out to me that I actually have a liquidiser/blender, _not_ a juicer so, I will get the roughage from the fruit and veg in my drinks. I can see why some people wouldn't like that, but I would have thought that would be healthier for you? 

I used it to blend my home-made leek, carrot and potato soup last week and was very pleased with the results.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2013)

Speicher said:


> @ColinJ needs a capital c and j. Does that work?


@Speicher, @speicher, @sPEICHER, @SPEICHER - nope!


----------



## chqshaitan (8 Mar 2013)

just weighed myself and lost around half a stone..


----------



## Speicher (8 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> @Speicher, @speicher, @sPEICHER, @SPEICHER - nope!


 
 I have to be on-line to hear you shouting at me when you call my name! 
The alertee receives the alert when they are next on line, I think.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (8 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> It has just been pointed out to me that I actually have a liquidiser/blender, _not_ a juicer so, I will get the roughage from the fruit and veg in my drinks. I can see why some people wouldn't like that, but I would have thought that would be healthier for you?
> 
> I used it to blend my home-made leek, carrot and potato soup last week and was very pleased with the results.


 
I have a smoothie maker which is the same as a blender but with a tap, if you made the drink I made this morning in the blender you would get quite different results  I was very pleasantly suprised how good the juicer was.

I just made a tall glass of orange juice and it took 4 oranges and I can tell you it tastes totally different to any orange juice I have ever bought that comes pre-packed.


----------



## Garz (8 Mar 2013)

PK99 said:


> problem with porridge on diet days is that a 200cal portion (incl milk) is tiny!


 
That's why you use water instead for a normal portion only costing 110 cals!


----------



## Garz (8 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> It's hard for me to know how I would cope with the fasting days when active because I am doing very little at the moment due to illness. All being well, I'll get back on my bike in a month or two and then I will find out!


 
I took ill on Tuesday night / Weds morning but still continued with my fast day as I didnt feel like eating anyway. The feeling sick turned into fallthrough and today I am on the road to recovery I hope. So with the two fast days and an illness under my belt, weigh in day should be interesting.


----------



## Garz (8 Mar 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I was going to buy this book earlier in the week:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have a juicer too, I tried a few of his suggestions on the web-site. I liked the lemonade one and a spinach based one. Any other suggestions from the book?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2013)

Garz said:


> I took ill on Tuesday night / Weds morning but still continued with my fast day as I didnt feel like eating anyway. The feeling sick turned into fallthrough and today I am on the road to recovery I hope. So with the two fast days and an illness under my belt, weigh in day should be interesting.


GWS!

When I got ill back in July/August last year, I effectively ended up on a starvation diet. Not because I chose to, but because I became too ill to eat. (That should have made me realise how bad I was!) 

I lost nearly 2 stone in about 6 or 7 weeks. I can definitely confirm that severe calorie restriction is not a sensible way to lose weight. My body effectively ate its own muscles. My legs shrunk down from being very chunky to looking more like my arms and they would barely support me. I pretty much had to learn to walk again. 

The fasting diet I have now adopted, by contrast, seems to really suit me. I am slowly losing more weight, but at the same time I am getting stronger. I am losing fat rather than muscle. My legs probably won't get back to what they were like before until I get back on a bike again and put a few thousand miles in, but they no longer look horribly thin. 

I am very rarely truly hungry, so I haven't found this way of eating difficult and I feel less guilty when I have treats.


----------



## PK99 (8 Mar 2013)

Garz said:


> That's why you use water instead for a normal portion only costing 110 cals!


 
Yuk! Porridge with water! You will be adding salt next!


----------



## PK99 (8 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I am very rarely truly hungry, so I haven't found this way of eating difficult *and I feel less guilty when I have treats*.


 
For me, that is the beauty of the fasting diet. there is no guilt about falling off the wagon! There is no wagon to fall off! Cheese and onion sarnie for lunch on an off day is ok!


----------



## jazzkat (9 Mar 2013)

PK99 said:


> For me, that is the beauty of the fasting diet. there is no guilt about falling off the wagon! There is no wagon to fall off! Cheese and onion sarnie for lunch on an off day is ok!


Agreed. I've never understood dieters, in that they usually lose weight and then go back to doing what they did before and then put all the weight back on. At least with this regime there's less guilt attached and so less likelyhood of jacking it in.

At my last weigh-in I've got very close to 11 1/2 stone. The lightest I can ever remember being! I've still got a bit of a pudgy tum but I seem to have lost the bit around my back (love handles?). This is good news, 'they' reckon that fat around the middle is the worst sort and I am typical of that body shape. Being 5'11 and quite broad shouldered I carry the weight well and people are surprised when I tell them I'm trying to lose weight. They say I'm skinny enough, but i am determined not to have the heart problems and diabetes that have beset my family. So at the grand age of 42 I'm in 34inch waist trousers and 11 1/2 stone and shrinking!!


----------



## PK99 (9 Mar 2013)

jazzkat said:


> Agreed. I've never understood dieters, in that they usually lose weight and* then go back to doing what they did before and then put all the weight back on.* At least with this regime there's less guilt attached and so less likelyhood of jacking it in.


 
Thing is with a 'conventional' diet, If, say I am stable at 100kg, diet ie change my eating pattern for 3 months and lose 5kg, then go back to my previous eating pattern, i am eating too much for my new body weight and simple energy balancing says i will put the weight back on! It ain't rocket science: reducing weight nerds permanent change in eating patterns.


----------



## jazzkat (9 Mar 2013)

I'm quite looking forward to the day I don't want to lose any more weight and I have to *increase* the amount of food I eat on non fast days to keep my weight static.
What a great diet


----------



## chqshaitan (9 Mar 2013)

jazzkat said:


> I'm quite looking forward to the day I don't want to lose any more weight and I have to *increase* the amount of food I eat on non fast days to keep my weight static.
> What a great diet


 
yea , me too bud!


----------



## Garz (11 Mar 2013)

* Weigh in day update*

Apart from being ill and now passing it to my poor 10 month old daughter  , I have dropped 4lbs after completing two weeks (only once been out on my bike) so


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2013)

Garz said:


> Apart from being ill and now passing it to my poor 10 month old daughter  , I have dropped 4lbs after completing two weeks (only once been out on my bike) so


GWS to your daughter!

You didn't strike me as being overweight when we met on the Rochdale to Blackpool ride a couple of years back so either my memory is playing tricks on me, or you must have put weight on since then?


----------



## Scoosh (11 Mar 2013)

<coughs>
It's a relative thing, Colin


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2013)

Scoosh said:


> <coughs>
> It's a relative thing, Colin


Hmm!

Seriously, though ... (digs up photo taken on Rochdale-Blackpool forum ride and zooms in on Garz): 







Not a lot of spare fat there!


----------



## Garz (11 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> GWS to your daughter!
> 
> You didn't strike me as being overweight when we met on the Rochdale to Blackpool ride a couple of years back so either my memory is playing tricks on me, or you must have put weight on since then?


 
Thanks Colin - Poppy hopefully will be well sooner rather than later.

I am not podgy but even when you saw me (I must have been around 11st 10) I would have been tipping the 'overweight' category in the flawed BMI charts as I am short and stocky. I started the 5:2 weighing 180lbs, just bringing it down to a tad over 175 in two weeks which is optimal for gradual weight loss.

If I get time out due to the weather improving I should be able to get some fitness back where I am comfortable completing 30 milers without feeling knackered. At the moment I am some way short of this so am tempted not to sign up for events until I have the base fitness back.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Mar 2013)

Garz said:


> I am not podgy but even when you saw me (I must have been around 11st 10) I would have been tipping the 'overweight' category in the flawed BMI charts as I am short and stocky.


That's a surprise!


Garz said:


> I started the 5:2 weighing 180lbs, just bringing it down to a tad over 175 in two weeks which is optimal for gradual weight loss.


180 lbs, er ... 12 st 12 lbs or 81.5 kg - yes, that is a bit too much for you. 175 lbs, 12 st 7 lbs, 79 kg - you are heading in the right direction. 

I'd actually like to get down to about 175 lbs but am still at about 200. Still - I've lost 31 lbs so far so I am well over half way there. As soon as I can start cycling again, I'll really start to shift the flab.


----------



## Scoosh (12 Mar 2013)

Colin - remember that when you start cycling again, the weight might not drop off as much, 'cos muscle is heavier than 'flab' !


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2013)

Scoosh said:


> Colin - remember that when you start cycling again, the weight might not drop off as much, 'cos muscle is heavier than 'flab' !


It is already happening! My legs got so thin when I was bed-ridden that it made feel sick to look at them but they are about 50% recovered so my weight losses now are _despite_ muscle gain.


----------



## Speicher (12 Mar 2013)

I only managed one "fasting day" last week, but I think I have lost two pounds. I think this is because I am now more conscious of what I am eating. Yesterday evening's toast and tea at 10pm was just one slice of toast instead of two (wholemeal bread, thinly spread with butter). Thursday this week might be my next fasting day.

As I expected I am getting off to a slow start with fasting days. The success that others (on this thread) have had, will no doubt encourage me to incorporate two fasting days each week.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2013)

Speicher said:


> As I expected I am getting off to a slow start with fasting days. The success that others (on this thread) have had, will no doubt encourage me to incorporate two fasting days each week.


Keep it up - you will soon settle into the new eating pattern. 

I moved my most recent fasting day from Sunday to yesterday because my stepdaughter was up at the weekend to see her mum and gran for Mother's Day so we had a gathering - a healthy meal, but followed by chocolate cake _and_ banoffee pie! (Er, and a Snickers and caramel bar when I got home! )

Still - back to normal yesterday - yoghurt/banana/honey for brunch, a salad in the evening (with kidney beans rather than tuna or eggs this time). 

(I confirmed my new 14 st 4 lbs weight this morning. I reckon I'll hit 14 st 3 lbs next week. I'm happy with a gentle loss of a pound or so a week while I am not cycling.)


----------



## Speicher (12 Mar 2013)

Yes, Colin, that is what I thought. Starting with one fast day a week, would be better than not starting at all. Some days I can easily skip lunch or have considerably less than I would normally have. I am also having smaller portions of my meals in the evenings. 

I too would be happy with losing a pound or so per week.


----------



## Scoosh (12 Mar 2013)

Don't put off fasting for 2 days for too long. 

It's not nearly as difficult as you (probably) imagine it is going to be, so JUST DO IT ! 

You'll be fine (and healthy and maybe even slim, trim etc in no time !)


----------



## PK99 (12 Mar 2013)

Speicher said:


> I only managed one "fasting day" last week, but I think I have lost two pounds.* I think this is because I am now more conscious of what I am eating*..


 

As i said earlier in the thread, my mantra has changed "All diets work in the same way : Eat less. Move more_. Think more." _

_...._
Now consistently below 100kg for the first time in 15+years.


----------



## Garz (12 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I'd actually like to get down to about 175 lbs but am still at about 200. Still - I've lost 31 lbs so far so I am well over half way there. As soon as I can start cycling again, I'll really start to shift the flab.


 
good job keep at it!


----------



## beatlejuice (13 Mar 2013)

I've been on this diet since January and have lost 15lbs. I find the fasting days okay. I've got into a routine, every Monday and Friday. Occasionally I will swop a day for a special event. My problem is the day after fasting. Come the afternoon I tend to eat loads. Yesterday (a day after my fast day) I had sweet & sour pork followed by various small bar of chocolate. When returning home at 9:00 I had two slices of whole meal bread and two bananas. Have ours had the same experience?


----------



## Paul99 (13 Mar 2013)

beatlejuice said:


> I've been on this diet since January and have lost 15lbs. I find the fasting days okay. I've got into a routine, every Monday and Friday. Occasionally I will swop a day for a special event. My problem is the day after fasting. Come the afternoon I tend to eat loads. Yesterday (a day after my fast day) I had sweet & sour pork followed by various small bar of chocolate. When returning home at 9:00 I had two slices of whole meal bread and two bananas. Have ours had the same experience?


 If you have still lost 15lbs despite eating a lot the day after a fast, I can't see the problem!
However you seem to be consuming all carbs by the looks of it and that is probably why you keep eating. Carbs make me eat more aswell because they don't 'satisfy' my hunger they just seem to stimulate it. Try eating less of them and a little more protein.


----------



## The Jogger (13 Mar 2013)

beatlejuice said:


> I've been on this diet since January and have lost 15lbs. I find the fasting days okay. I've got into a routine, every Monday and Friday. Occasionally I will swop a day for a special event. My problem is the day after fasting. Come the afternoon I tend to eat loads. Yesterday (a day after my fast day) I had sweet & sour pork followed by various small bar of chocolate. When returning home at 9:00 I had two slices of whole meal bread and two bananas. *Have ours had the same experience*?


 
Yes I seem to go on a food bender and then get out of control if you get my drift. The last one eI was on antibiotics with food and then nights etc etc So I have to apply tools I have learnt elsewhere but it is the restarting that is my problem.........BJ you have donebrilliantly all the same.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Mar 2013)

My scales need replacing! I weighed myself and they displayed 14-2. I went and had a pee (so my weight should have stayed roughly the same or dropped a pound), reweighed myself and the scales then showed _14-4_!


----------



## PK99 (13 Mar 2013)

beatlejuice said:


> I've been on this diet since January and have lost 15lbs. I find the fasting days okay. I've got into a routine, every Monday and Friday. Occasionally I will swop a day for a special event. My problem is the day after fasting. Come the afternoon I tend to eat loads. Yesterday (a day after my fast day) I had sweet & sour pork followed by various small bar of chocolate. When returning home at 9:00 I had two slices of whole meal bread and two bananas. Have ours had the same experience?


 
That is the beauty of the diet. A diet day = calorie deficit of 1800-2000 calories. It is difficult to make that up by exess eating on the following day


----------



## paulw1969 (13 Mar 2013)

beatlejuice said:


> I've been on this diet since January and have lost 15lbs. I find the fasting days okay. I've got into a routine, every Monday and Friday. Occasionally I will swop a day for a special event. My problem is the day after fasting. Come the afternoon I tend to eat loads. Yesterday (a day after my fast day) I had sweet & sour pork followed by various small bar of chocolate. When returning home at 9:00 I had two slices of whole meal bread and two bananas. Have ours had the same experience?


 
I have been averaging a 1 pound loss a week fasting Mondays and Thursdays....on non fast days i can tend to eat the same as i used to before starting the fast route depending on what i am doing but at least i am conscious of what i am doing now......some days i overeat.....i think this is due to my body wanting more fuel after rides...so yes what you have said does happen to me occasionally...at the end of the day i have lost a pound a week which is 100% more than i was losing before. As has been said its hard to make up the calories not embibed on the 2 days on the 5 days which makes it work.......had the odd day off this last week or so due to being unwell....but i will resume once back on my feet......thats what is so good about this lifestyle change (i use this rather than the word diet)......i'm losing weight so i'm not overthinking this one  
One thing i have noticed.......i perform better on the bike on my commute of 30 minutes on fast days............go figure


----------



## Garz (13 Mar 2013)

paulw1969 said:


> One thing i have noticed.......i perform better on the bike on my commute of 30 minutes on fast days............go figure


 
Less weight - head over to weight weenies!


----------



## Garz (13 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> My scales need replacing! I weighed myself and they displayed 14-2. I went and had a pee (so my weight should have stayed roughly the same or dropped a pound), reweighed myself and the scales then showed _14-4_!


 
WTF? I suppose bathroom scales are not meant to compete with the ones at boots or the local pharmacy!

I often think taking a dump or offloading before weigh-in can be misleading as when you forget or cannot at the next weigh-in you feel disappointed.


----------



## SonicRob (13 Mar 2013)

theres also a thing called set point theory were if your bodys been a way for a long time then you try and change it unless the change is for equal time then your body will just revert back to its previous state , hence why people who join clubs to lose weight tend to then pile it all back on as they don't do it for long enough


----------



## uclown2002 (16 Mar 2013)

Interesting threads and some real positive stories!
I also watched the Horizon program but researched other fasting protocols out there so never actually tried the 5:2 program.

I've never been that keen on breakfast and often didn't eat anything in a morning so I thought the best option for me was a 16:8 program. That is 16 hrs fasting followed by an 8 hr feeding window where I consume all my daily calories. I typically only eat between 15-2300 hrs, and often that window is even narrower due to shift work. I have done this for I would think 9-12 months and I feel fantastic. Rarely feel tired, unwell and I'm always motivated to ride. This method allows me to get the perceived benefits of fasting, not just 2 days out of 7 but every day!

I also always train in a fasted state; on most days I ride at about midday and do somewhere between 2-3 hrs. There has been no drop in performance levels or a feeling that I should have eaten before the ride. I've found that my metabolism is much more effective than before and I have to ensure I get sufficient calories so as not to lose weight. At the outset I lost about 10 lbs in 5 weeks without trying to lose weight. As I'm happier at the new weight (145 lbs, @ 5' 9.5") I've just kept it there.

I do record my calories as it keeps me honest and disciplined; I found that not doing so encouraged bad eating habits, making it likely I'd put on weight.

This is a lifestyle change for me, and it is extremely unlikely I would revert back to a traditional diet now.

Anyway, just thought I'd share.


----------



## Yellow Fang (20 Mar 2013)

My weight seems to have stabilised  I have definitely lost a few pounds since Christmas, but I do not seem to be losing any more.


----------



## Paul99 (20 Mar 2013)

YF, a lot of people have reported having a weight 'plateau'. Try changing something, i.e. your fasting days, or do 4:3 for a couple of weeks.

Don't get disheartened with the weight loss stalling and try to think a little longer term, with the health benefits that have been reported as possible.

I have lost 15lbs in 10 weeks, then all of a sudden on my last weigh in I gained 3.25 lbs. I hadn't changed anything, so was a bit naffed off, but then in the following week I have lost 5.25lbs with no difference to my diet or routine. Mystified.


----------



## The Jogger (20 Mar 2013)

How much have you lost and how much more do you need to lose, you could do 3:4
Posted same time as Paul.


----------



## uclown2002 (20 Mar 2013)

Paul99 said:


> YF, a lot of people have reported having a weight 'plateau'. Try changing something, i.e. your fasting days, or do 4:3 for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Don't get disheartened with the weight loss stalling and try to think a little longer term, with the health benefits that have been reported as possible.
> 
> I have lost 15lbs in 10 weeks, then all of a sudden on my last weigh in I gained 3.25 lbs. I hadn't changed anything, so was a bit naffed off, but then in the following week I have lost 5.25lbs with no difference to my diet or routine. Mystified.


 
No mystery; simple water retention.

Mine can occasionally fluctuate 3-4 pounds from one day to the next.


----------



## Garz (20 Mar 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> No mystery; simple water retention.
> 
> Mine can occasionally fluctuate 3-4 pounds from one day to the next.


 
Also depends on the time of day you weigh and if you have been to the toilet/full belly.


----------



## uclown2002 (20 Mar 2013)

Garz said:


> Also depends on the time of day you weigh and if you have been to the toilet/full belly.


Indeed; must be similar conditions when weighing in whenever possible.
First thing in the morning after toilet visit typically best.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2013)

A family visit turned last week into a 6:1 one so I'm doing 4:3 this week to make up for it. Interestingly, I found myself getting slightly irritated with the amount of food we were eating over the weekend so I reckon I am getting used to having light meals on the fasting days. Back to 5:2 next week.


----------



## PK99 (20 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> A family visit turned last week into a 6:1 one so I'm doing 4:3 this week to make up for it. Interestingly, I found myself getting slightly irritated with the amount of food we were eating over the weekend so I reckon I am getting used to having light meals on the fasting days. Back to 5:2 next week.


 
out on a ride today, had a pannini at the lunch stop and felt stuffed after eating the first half - strange sensation!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2013)

PK99 said:


> out on a ride today, had a pannini at the lunch stop and felt stuffed after eating the first half - strange sensation!


When I got slim in 2001 (11 st 10 lbs) I found that I could no longer bring myself to eat a whole meal from the local Chinese takeaway. I buy their vegetable Foo Yung (veggie-stuffed omelette) with either chips or boiled rice and normally find one about the right size for me.

I don't go to the Chinese much these days but when I do, I buy a bag of chips to go with the Foo Yung and rice, and share the meal with a friend.


----------



## Scoosh (20 Mar 2013)

Chinese food + rice 

Chinese food + chips ... 

Chinese food + rice + chips ...


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2013)

Scoosh said:


> Chinese food + rice
> 
> Chinese food + chips ...
> 
> Chinese food + rice + chips ...


The chips are fried in vegetable oil. When they are good, they are very good - firm, not dripping oil. 

Sometimes though, they seem to be refried from the night before - a bit soggy and greasy - _not_ good! 

(The trouble is - you never know which you are going to get! The best thing seems to be to go along about 2 hours after they open by which time the old chips should have been used up and a fresh lot will have been put on.)


----------



## phil_hg_uk (20 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> The chips are fried in vegetable oil. When they are good, they are very good - firm, not dripping oil.
> 
> Sometimes though, they seem to be refried from the night before - a bit soggy and greasy - _not_ good!
> 
> (The trouble is - you never know which you are going to get! The best thing seems to be to go along about 2 hours after they open by which time the old chips should have been used up and a fresh lot will have been put on.)


 
I never knew you were such a chip expert colin


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I never knew you were such a chip expert colin


I didn't get where I am today by not being a chip expert!

Oops - wrong CJ!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I didn't get where I am today by not being a chip expert!


... nor by being an expert on the smell of Bolivian unicyclists' jockstraps!


----------



## Herzog (21 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> ... nor by being an expert on the smell of Bolivian unicyclists' jockstraps!


 
Bookends, West Germany and pumice stone...?


----------



## uclown2002 (21 Mar 2013)

You guys train on your fasting days?

How do you find it?

I mentioned earlier I always ride fasted, and can't say I've noticed any adverse effect. I seem to recall when I first started doing this I had 1 or 2 uncomfortable days in the saddle but those are now a distant memory.


----------



## Iain M Norman (21 Mar 2013)

I'd like to give this fasting thing a go. It's worked out real well for my big brother. Since the Horizon in August he's gone from 115kg down to 87kg yesterday. I get regular jealousy inducing reports due to his tweeting scales!

Should I really read all 19 pages or can I dive in straight away for some discussion and support?


----------



## ColinJ (21 Mar 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> You guys train on your fasting days?
> 
> How do you find it?
> 
> I mentioned earlier I always ride fasted, and can't say I've noticed any adverse effect. I seem to recall when I first started doing this I had 1 or 2 uncomfortable days in the saddle but those are now a distant memory.


I'm still off the bike due to illness, but I'd be okay with a 60-90 minute ride while fasting. I'd start to struggle a bit beyond that unless the effort level were so low that I wouldn't call it a 'training ride'.


----------



## Iain M Norman (21 Mar 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I'm still off the bike due to illness, but I'd be okay with a 60-90 minute ride while fasting. I'd start to struggle a bit beyond that unless the effort level was so low that I wouldn't call it a 'training ride'.


 
I'd say the same for the days I've been sampling the fasting thang.


----------



## Paul99 (21 Mar 2013)

Iain M Norman said:


> I'd like to give this fasting thing a go. It's worked out real well for my big brother. Since the Horizon in August he's gone from 115kg down to 87kg yesterday. I get regular jealousy inducing reports due to his tweeting scales!
> 
> Should I really read all 19 pages or can I dive in straight away for some discussion and support?


 Just dive right in. What are you thinking of doing 5:2? I'm sure your brother has given you the info you need to get started, but post here if there is anything you need to know.


----------



## Iain M Norman (21 Mar 2013)

He's been doing an 800 calorie 5:2. Frankly I mostly get stuck on what to eat on a fast day. Doesn't help when he just took me on a bakery course for a birthday present! What a tempter!


----------



## Iain M Norman (21 Mar 2013)

I think I suffer from a lack of planning. I sometimes decide today is going to be a fast day when I get to lunch time and haven't had breakfast. I usually cock things up in the evening when I get hungry. Not helped by staying up late. I need to find some motivation and will power.

I gave up smoking 14 years ago with absolutely no going back, and I consider that a doddle, an absolute cinch, a walk in the [insert deity of choice]-damn park, compared to losing weight.

Smoking or not smoking is so black and white, do or do not, there's no middle ground, you either smoke or you don't. Can't do that with eating!


----------



## Paul99 (21 Mar 2013)

Cakes are for the 5 days.

I eat soup on fast days, both for lunch and dinner, with some fruit and/or veg. You get more for your money so to speak with a lot of veg's, so are good if you like to eat a lot.

Glorious skinny soups are pretty darn good, but I eat a lot of Heinz big soups too.

i'm not very varied on my fast days because i'm lazy and don't want to think too much about what to eat so the soups allow me to concentrate on what goodies I can eat tomorrow.


----------



## eck (21 Mar 2013)

Mrs eck and I have been doing the 5:2 thing for a couple of months. (I need to lose weight, she just thinks she does.) I admit fast days are a bit of a drag: we've been able to stick mostly to the Monday/Thursday routine,shifting it by a day if needed. I think it's better to know when you wake up that it is or isn't a fast day. I'm finding that porridge, made 50/50 with water/soya milk, supplemented with a few nuts and a little dried fruit gets me through the day relatively pain-free. For our evening meal, we have either home-made veggie soup, or some fish or chicken with salad and veg. I've never eaten so much broccoli in my life!
Anyway, as a former professional smoker, I can relate to IMN's comments that you smoke or you don't. But I do find that the 5:2 regime works in much the same way: you eat what you're allowed on the fast days, nothing more. I find that this simple structure is much easier to sustain than a vague "must eat more healthily" good intention. I've lost just over 4 kilos.
Right, ramble over. Only seven hours now to tea-time!


----------



## uclown2002 (21 Mar 2013)

First ever 4 hr ride today, and again done fasted. The last 90 mins was particularly tough but more to do with the headwind and not lack of food.
On the plus side I have another 3100 kcals to eat


----------



## Garz (21 Mar 2013)

Iain M Norman said:


> He's been doing an 800 calorie 5:2. Frankly I mostly get stuck on what to eat on a fast day. Doesn't help when he just took me on a bakery course for a birthday present! What a tempter!


 
800 would be a piece of cake (pun intended) - 600 is okay but would hate to be female only on 500!


----------



## The Jogger (24 Mar 2013)

Right here we go again. First day, I'll eat this evening at work and that'll be it. Desperate times, as the scales keep going in the wrong direction. I was nearly going to hit the Atkins again but then I remembered my kidney stones I seemed to get everytime I attempted that. So hopefully this time around it will be sustainable and consistent 5:2


----------



## Garz (24 Mar 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Right here we go again. First day, I'll eat this evening at work and that'll be it. Desperate times, as the scales keep going in the wrong direction. I was nearly going to hit the Atkins again but then I remembered my kidney stones I seemed to get everytime I attempted that. So hopefully this time around it will be sustainable and consistent 5:2


 
I tried it years ago and only for a few days - give you horrendous bad breath!!


----------



## The Jogger (24 Mar 2013)

Done 600cals for the day, didn't eat until 6pm wasn't as hard as I expected but glad I've broken the ice.


----------



## Garz (25 Mar 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Done 600cals for the day, didn't eat until 6pm wasn't as hard as I expected but glad I've broken the ice.


 
What did you just all out binge on the full 600 in one sitting?

Completed today's fast - two sittings of ready brek made with water and just had my fish/veg supper!


----------



## The Jogger (25 Mar 2013)

Garz said:


> What did you just all out binge on the full 600 in one sitting?
> 
> Completed today's fast - two sittings of ready brek made with water and just had my fish/veg supper!


I had a count on us meal from m&s 380cals with a packet of veg 70 cals then when I got in from work at eleven I had 3 rich tea biscuits with a calorie free coffee.


----------



## The Jogger (27 Mar 2013)

Day two this week today and I might even do Saturday to help kick start it.


----------



## Garz (27 Mar 2013)

Porridge for brunch with about three coffees to spread out the pangs. Salad for lunch (74cals) and had a lovely sausage+mushroom+egg+tomatoe plate like a poor mans fry-up!!

Now I just have to eat sensibly on the normal days as tbh I have been gorging on some days which is why I seemed to have plateaued.


----------



## Herzog (29 Mar 2013)

Is there any information regarding the liklihood of muscle, rather than fat, loss when following the 5:2 diet?


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2013)

Herzog said:


> Is there any information regarding the liklihood of muscle, rather than fat, loss when following the 5:2 diet?


I can't work out how to copy text from the Android Kindle app so I will just summarise what Michael Mosley wrote in The Fast Diet ... 

Excessive fasting is seen as an emergency by the body which goes into 'starvation mode' and starts cannibalising muscle. I triggered this mode when I got ill last summer and it was scary how quickly the big muscles in my legs withered away! Within a month, my legs looked more like my arms and wouldn't support my weight properly.
5:2 fasting doesn't last long enough to trigger starvation mode so nearly all weight loss is fat.


----------



## uclown2002 (29 Mar 2013)

Herzog said:


> Is there any information regarding the liklihood of muscle, rather than fat, loss when following the 5:2 diet?


 
From leangains website:- Myth No 4
*4. Myth: Fasting tricks the body into "starvation mode".*

*Truth*
Efficient adaptation to famine was important for survival during rough times in our evolution. Lowering metabolic rate during starvation allowed us to live longer, increasing the possibility that we might come across something to eat. Starvation literally means starvation. It doesn't mean skipping a meal not eating for 24 hours. Or not eating for three days even. The belief that meal skipping or short-term fasting causes "starvation mode" is so completely ridiculous and absurd that it makes me want to jump out the window.

Looking at the numerous studies I've read, the earliest evidence for lowered metabolic rate in response to fasting occurred after 60 hours (-8% in resting metabolic rate). Other studies show metabolic rate is not impacted until 72-96 hours have passed (George Cahill has contributed a lot on this topic).

Seemingly paradoxical, metabolic rate is actually increased in short-term fasting. For some concrete numbers, studies have shown an increase of 3.6% - 10% after 36-48 hours (Mansell PI, et al, and Zauner C, et al). This makes sense from an evolutionary perspective. Epinephrine and norepinephrine (adrenaline/noradrenaline) sharpens the mind and makes us want to move around. Desirable traits that encouraged us to seek for food, or for the hunter to kill his prey, increasing survival. At some point, after several days of no eating, this benefit would confer no benefit to survival and probably would have done more harm than good; instead, an adaptation that favored conservation of energy turned out to be advantageous. Thus metabolic rate is increased in short-term fasting (up to 60 hours).

Again, I have choosen extreme examples to show how absurd the myth of "starvation mode" is - especially when you consider that the exact opposite is true in the context of how the term is thrown around.

*Origin*
I guess some genius read that fasting or starvation causes metabolic rate to drop and took that to mean that meal skipping, or not eating for a day or two, would cause starvation mode.


----------



## Iain M Norman (29 Mar 2013)

I've always assumed you'd lose muscle if you are losing weight. You don't need so much to carry that weight around.

One important factor of a 5:2 diet is the changes in IGF1 levels which will encourage your body to repair cells instead of making new ones too fast. There may be a case for those IGF1 levels helping with recovery in that case, although I've not seen any sports related studies.


----------



## Garz (29 Mar 2013)

Whichever way you look at it, many people in this thread seem to be benefiting from this method and eating healthier foods.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (29 Mar 2013)

I've lost 10.5lb now and am switching to 1 day fasting a week.
I've not been helped by having a stomach bug which put me on a toast or nothing diet for the past week, and took another 3lb off me  Now I'm recovering I'm not going to fast at all for a week or two.

FWIW I've just looked at the Fast Diet book. It seems people who fast intermittently don't tend to lose muscle.


----------



## Garz (29 Mar 2013)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> I've lost 10.5lb now and am switching to 1 day fasting a week.
> I've not been helped by having a stomach bug which put me on a toast or nothing diet for the past week, and took another 3lb off me  Now I'm recovering I'm not going to fast at all for a week or two.



I had a virus the other week but continued fasting when I probably should have rested up a week when I shook it off. This caused my weigh in for that week to drop lower than the 1lb a week rate I would have maintained. As I am still semi-gorging on normal days I have plateaued but this will continue when I get back on the bike soon.

I seem to have caught another nasal cold over this period which means my antibodies were low, I don't think this would be down to the fasting but can't wait to get back to normal and bashing the cranks out there!


----------



## The Jogger (30 Mar 2013)

On day three for this week a nice way to kick start this again and going well, not eaten today just coffee and water. Will eat at about 6:30pm which will be a 20hr fast then stick to the 600 cals.


----------



## Iain M Norman (30 Mar 2013)

My brother recommends me 800 calories. He says 600 was just too hard. Still he's lost 27kg. Until we went on a baking course the other week! Put on 3kg!


----------



## The Jogger (30 Mar 2013)

Iain M Norman said:


> My brother recommends me 800 calories. He says 600 was just too hard. Still he's lost 27kg. Until we went on a baking course the other week! Put on 3kg!


 Was he doing 5:2


----------



## Iain M Norman (30 Mar 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Was he doing 5:2


 
Yes.


----------



## jazzkat (9 Apr 2013)

I've been a bit worried about how I would cope doing a decent riding distance on a fast day.
Today (fast day no1 of the week) I rode forty miles in three hours. I started to struggle a bit at the end, but I'm not sure that it was just tiredness as I did a hilly time trial last night.
After a cup of coffee I felt ok. I know that now, at 3:15pm, I really could do with something to eat.
It's not something I'd want to do regularly, I'd really just swap fast days, but I was interested to see if/what was possible. I did take some food out in case I bonked, but didn't need it.
Stats so far - Down to 32" waist trousers and weighing in at approx 72kgs and feeling great!!


----------



## Garz (9 Apr 2013)

My weight has plateaued however I need to stop eating s^%t on my normal days. Will give it another two weeks till I review the program. The good thing is I am back on the bike so getting the leg strength back is just as important as any weight loss.


----------



## jazzkat (10 Apr 2013)

Garz said:


> My weight has plateaued however I need to stop eating s^%t on my normal days. Will give it another two weeks till I review the program. The good thing is I am back on the bike so getting the leg strength back is just as important as any weight loss.


I know what you mean about eating badly on none-fast days, but you'd have to eat a hell of a lot of s^%t for it to add up to the calorie deficit from the day before.
I know that as I start to ride more and for longer I'll see even greater gains, or reductions depending on whether you look at my health or waistline

Yesterday I ended up having my usual 500ish calories at tea time. I must admit that I didn't feel great but that's to be expected. My HRM was saying the ride used 1880 calories. Ok that will be wildly inaccurate but it means I was well behind on the calorie intake before I even did any fasting. The good news is I'm still here and after a nice big bowl of porridge with honey and sultanas* and* a banana for breakfast I'm ready to take on the day


----------



## Scoosh (10 Apr 2013)

I find that, if I eat breakfast in the morning, I get hungry around lunchtime.
If I don't eat any breakfast, I'm fine through till about 3pm.

I'm also well aware of my 'danger times' (any day ) - post 8.30pm - when I can all too easily get a severe attack of _The Munchies_ .

Mrs Scoosh and I both do the 5:2, Monday/Thursday and it's been working well for a couple of months now. No great weight loss - but, much as I would like to loose some more, it's not really essential, as we are both well within tolerances.


----------



## uclown2002 (10 Apr 2013)

Scoosh said:


> I find that, if I eat breakfast in the morning, I get hungry around lunchtime.
> If I don't eat any breakfast, I'm fine through till about 3pm.


 
I'm similar. I can easily go to 3pm before eating but it's normally game over if I have a (morning) breakfast! Once I start eating I feel like eating more, so that is why I do 16/8; 16 being the fasting hours, and 8 being the feeding window. I usually confine my eating to the 3-11pm window, although rarely eat up until 11pm.

For those struggling on 5/2 or those wanting to try something new then this might suit some of you. I always ride in a fasted state and it has not affected my performance. On my days off I do like to time my rides to return after 3 pm though, so I can get stuck into my nosebag straight away should I feel like it.


----------



## Speicher (10 Apr 2013)

Today is my second fasting day for this week.

I have tried to start fasting days in the last six weeks,  but failed because of the attack of the late-night Munchies. 

Perhaps it is the slightly warmer weather that is encouraging me to start again.


----------



## Scoosh (10 Apr 2013)

What is this 'slightly warmer weather' of which you speak ? 

How do I  get some ? 

I have found it harder to keep warm when asleep after a fasting day, as I have usually only have salad and boiled iggs for my 'main meal'. One night, we had a M&S 'Feel Fuller for Longer' ready meal , which was a nice change - and hot .


----------



## jazzkat (10 Apr 2013)

Scoosh said:


> I have found it harder to keep warm when asleep after a fasting day, .


I've found exactly the same, no fuel on the fire! I've also found that now I've got 'a bit less insulation' I feel the cold more.

I agree about the breakfast thing too. I find I'm better not eating anything 'til late afternoon/evening meal time.


----------



## Garz (10 Apr 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> I always ride in a fasted state and it has not affected my performance.


 
How far do you ride and at what pace? I ask due to a long ride or a high interval effort you will at some point exhaust all energy and will require food.

The wife guilted me into not eating an extra 100 cals on the fast day as she said it is not a 'fast' if you eat more... she has a point.


----------



## Garz (10 Apr 2013)

jazzkat said:


> The good news is I'm still here and after a nice big bowl of porridge with honey and sultanas* and* a banana for breakfast I'm ready to take on the day


 
?

If I had that breakfast it would consume most of the days quota, what do you eat for the rest of the day?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Apr 2013)

Garz said:


> ?
> 
> If I had that breakfast it would consume most of the days quota, what do you eat for the rest of the day?


It's almost exactly what I have on non-fasting days and I reckon it comes to about 500 calories!


----------



## jazzkat (10 Apr 2013)

Garz said:


> ?
> 
> If I had that breakfast it would consume most of the days quota, what do you eat for the rest of the day?


Sorry a misunderstanding, yesterday was fast day. This is my non fast day breakfast


----------



## uclown2002 (10 Apr 2013)

Garz said:


> How far do you ride and at what pace? I ask due to a long ride or a high interval effort you will at some point exhaust all energy and will require food.
> 
> The wife guilted me into not eating an extra 100 cals on the fast day as she said it is not a 'fast' if you eat more... she has a point.


 
Typically 2-3 hrs @ 16-18 mph.


----------



## Garz (10 Apr 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> Typically 2-3 hrs @ 16-18 mph.


 
To me that seems to be pushing to the limit, but if you can get away with it you must be fitter than most!


----------



## uclown2002 (11 Apr 2013)

Garz said:


> To me that seems to be pushing to the limit, but if you can get away with it you must be fitter than most!


For some years now, the Kenyan distance runners do some training in a fasted state, in an effort to condition their bodies to use fat for energy more effectively, once their glycogen stores are depleted.
In the early days of fasting I had 1 or 2 wobbles but now rarely suffer from riding fasted. TBH I don't even take on much water during my rides, preferring to drink when thirsty rather than as a matter of course.

I'm pretty fit for an old man (50 this year) so maybe that helps but I don't know. I do know that the human body is very adaptable to change once it has been reconditioned. How many here have trouble with the fasting programs? Not many I guess once the body adapts.


----------



## Yellow Fang (11 Apr 2013)

I don't usually find my day's fast too difficult, but it has been today. Looking forward to breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## Bill-H (12 Apr 2013)

I have 5:2 on Tuesday and Thursday have done this since mid feb I have gone from 16st 3 fluctuating by 2 pound down to a fluctuating 15 stone 2 my weight fluctuates up and down but averages out 
But my body fat has dropped from 37.4% to 33.1% even on weeks I haven't lost much weight the body fat has dropped a bit 
I found missing breakfast starts me off better I feel less hungry I have a soup for evening meal and porridge at lunch but also try to have a early evening meal day before fast and skip breakfast day after fast so increases fast time


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2013)

Ha - I was about to go and make some porridge but had forgotten that today has been redesignated as a fasting day after a curry invite for tomorrow. I bought some strawberries yesterday which will make a nice change from the usual banana (and yoghurt).


----------



## goo_mason (15 Apr 2013)

I'd been steadily dropping from 16st 8 down to 15st 11, then the big meal on my birthday seemed to hammer the weight back on and it's taken me two weeks to get it back down to almost where I was. Bit strange that - I didn't really pig out. Oh well.

The other thing I've noticed that may be affecting my weight and making it go up and down a bit right now despite sticking rigidly to the 5:2 fasting is that... erm... how shall I put this delicately?..... it seems to be making me a LOT less 'regular'. All that food going in and not coming back out for days is bound to up the weight temporarily!!!

Anyone else finding the same thing happening?

I could fill a swimming pool with waste water on my fasting days though. Unbelievable how much a body can produce, even though I'm not drinking much more than usual.

(Sorry is all of this is TMI, by the way! )


----------



## Garz (15 Apr 2013)

goo_mason said:


> Anyone else finding the same thing happening?


 
I have noticed less frequency on the throne come to think of it...


----------



## Bill-H (23 Apr 2013)

Too tired to fast today had a busy weekend worked very hard yesterday and fasted yesterday only cycled 10 miles today but half way through 12 hour shift and am physically exhausted partner picking me up tonight as no way I will be fit to ride home safely struggling to stay awake so have to eat to have energy today 
Gutted but so so tired


----------



## Kies (23 Apr 2013)

Don't beat yourself up over it. Have a meal,get some rest and try fasting in a day or two


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2013)

I shift the days about but try to stick to the general 5:2 pattern. Yesterday was supposed to be one of my fasting days but I decided that I didn't feel like it so I put it off until today. I've eaten my yoghurt and banana this morning, an apple this afternoon, and will shortly be having a hard boiled egg salad.


----------



## The Jogger (23 Apr 2013)

Bill-H said:


> *Too tired to fast today had a busy weekend worked very hard yesterday and fasted yesterday* only cycled 10 miles today but half way through 12 hour shift and am physically exhausted partner picking me up tonight as no way I will be fit to ride home safely struggling to stay awake so have to eat to have energy today
> Gutted but so so tired


 
They don't advise you to fast two days on the trot.


----------



## dom4658 (23 Apr 2013)

I find the daily fast much easier. Usually fasting for 16 hours of fasting with 8 hours eating - easiest way to do this is to sleep 8 of those hours then cut off 4 before and after! well, that's the easiest way for me.


----------



## uclown2002 (23 Apr 2013)

dom4658 said:


> I find the daily fast much easier. Usually fasting for 16 hours of fasting with 8 hours eating - easiest way to do this is to sleep 8 of those hours then cut off 4 before and after! well, that's the easiest way for me.


+1


----------



## Speicher (23 Apr 2013)

dom4658 said:


> I find the daily fast much easier. Usually fasting for 16 hours of fasting with 8 hours eating - easiest way to do this is to sleep 8 of those hours then cut off 4 before and after! well, that's the easiest way for me.


 
 Do you eat normally in the "8 hours of eating" or stick to 600 calories in those hours? I presume you do this twice a week.


----------



## dom4658 (23 Apr 2013)

Speicher said:


> Do you eat normally in the "8 hours of eating" or stick to 600 calories in those hours? I presume you do this twice a week.


 
i do this daily. For example on monday I would eat 11am - 7pm I would then fast until 11am the next day and just continue doing this. I don't really stick to specific calories, i'd guess about 2000. But i just try and eat very clean. 

I use this method with the weight training I do. This involves weight training fasted and having your largest meal of the day straight after workout (therefore about 11am) and should also be about half the calories for the day. I find it works a treat though!


----------



## Speicher (23 Apr 2013)

So you are doing a sixteen hour fast more than twice a week.

I have struggled to reduce my calorie intake to 500/600 on two days a week. It is more like 800  but I am still losing weight. Slowly admittedly, but steadily. Surprisingly, to me anyway, I feel more energetic.


----------



## dom4658 (23 Apr 2013)

i should also maybe add my BMR is about 3000, so i eat about 1000 below 'maintenance'.


----------



## Speicher (23 Apr 2013)

Is it easy for me to work out my BMR?


----------



## dom4658 (23 Apr 2013)

Speicher said:


> So you are doing a sixteen hour fast more than twice a week.
> 
> I have struggled to reduce my calorie intake to 500/600 on two days a week. It is more like 800  but I am still losing weight. Slowly admittedly, but steadily. Surprisingly, to me anyway, I feel more energetic.


 
Yes. everyday. once you get into it its actually very easy and even going to the gym after 15 hours of not eating also becomes easy! 
And yes, i too also feel more energetic. bizarre really. 

im not sure what i think on the fast for two days principal. I tried it and i just seemed to binge more on the days where i didn't have to fast. ruining what i had fasted on....


----------



## dom4658 (23 Apr 2013)

Speicher said:


> Is it easy for me to work out my BMR?


 
google BMR and head to the first one (should be called bmi-calculator or something). This doesnt take into account how active you are so basically it gives you the value of calories you should be taking in to stay your current weight with no excercise. 

because of that, i'd use the value it gives you as what you should aim for daily


----------



## Speicher (23 Apr 2013)

I have not been over eating on the non-fast days. Some days for lunch, I just have fruit, or a (full fat) yoghurt. I have also considerably reduced the amount of bread I eat. Not because the bread is unhealthy, but because of my tendency to put cheese and butter on bread. I also think my portions are smaller on the non-fast days. All this tweaking of my eating habits is adding up to a slow weight loss. It is also a sustainable pattern of eating, not a "slimming diet" as such.


----------



## Speicher (23 Apr 2013)

Thank you dom, I will look that up later. I was working in the garden this evening until after 8pm. I have now summoned the energy to go and have a bath.


----------



## dom4658 (23 Apr 2013)

that's good to hear! i think it's just with how I am that i feel the need to, this one i feel gives me more control - also i tend to snack at night so this kinda gives me a goal/reason not too

But if the weights coming off then that's the main thing!


----------



## dom4658 (23 Apr 2013)

Speicher said:


> Thank you dom, I will look that up later. I was working in the garden this evening until after 8pm. I have now summoned the energy to go and have a bath.


 
not a problem  just wanted to share my experience with it and offer my input


----------



## uclown2002 (23 Apr 2013)

dom4658 said:


> google BMR and head to the first one (should be called bmi-calculator or something). This doesnt take into account how active you are so basically it gives you the value of calories you should be taking in to stay your current weight with no excercise.
> 
> because of that, i'd use the value it gives you as what you should aim for daily


You're getting mixed up between BMR and TDEE

BMR = calories needed at rest; i.e lying in bed at all day.
TDEE = calories needed to maintain current weight given current lifestyle/exercise level.


----------



## Speicher (23 Apr 2013)

Yes, that is my downfall, the late night attack of the munchies. If I was eating healthy foods in the eight hours between 11am and 7pm, perhaps that would work.


----------



## dom4658 (23 Apr 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> You're getting mixed up between BMR and TDEE
> 
> BMR = calories needed at rest; i.e lying in bed at all day.
> TDEE = calories needed to maintain current weight given current lifestyle/exercise level.


 

ahhhhhhhhh. my apologies! glad that was cleared up though. thanks


----------



## Garz (23 Apr 2013)

dom4658 said:


> i do this daily. For example on monday I would eat 11am - 7pm I would then fast until 11am the next day and just continue doing this. I don't really stick to specific calories, i'd guess about 2000. But i just try and eat very clean.
> 
> I use this method with the weight training I do. This involves weight training fasted and having your largest meal of the day straight after workout (therefore about 11am) and should also be about half the calories for the day. I find it works a treat though!


 
So do you do shift work or something as generally most wont be able to utilise those times


----------



## dom4658 (23 Apr 2013)

yeah i can see what you mean. beauty of being a student 

but various ways to combat it would be to maybe fast 11pm - 3pm, or the other way e.g. fast 4pm - 8am. Depends on what works best for you really. 
The training fasted isn't a necessity if that's what you were referring to. but i would still aim to get your largest meal after it


----------



## Garz (23 Apr 2013)

So it's not fasting then... just controlling calories with odd eating times


----------



## dom4658 (23 Apr 2013)

i guess you could look at like that.... haha. i believe its called intermittent fasting. www.leangains.com goes into a lot of detail about it.


----------



## Speicher (23 Apr 2013)

My TDEE is 1900 calories.


----------



## uclown2002 (23 Apr 2013)

Garz said:


> So it's not fasting then... just controlling calories with odd eating times


 
It is fasting! 16 hrs every day.


----------



## Garz (23 Apr 2013)

uclown2002 said:


> It is fasting! 16 hrs every day.


 


dom4658 said:


> i guess you could look at like that.... *haha*. i believe its called intermittent fasting. www.leangains.com goes into a lot of detail about it.


 
Dom got it. Maybe next time uclown!


----------



## Yellow Fang (24 Apr 2013)

I am gradually losing weight with my once-a-week, whole day fast (except for black coffee and tea). I feel slimmer and I think my face looks thinner. I am still six pounds heavier than I was a few years ago. I usually feel a bit odd the day after the fast.


----------



## Bill-H (10 May 2013)

7th jan I was 16 stone 7
Today 14 stone 11
Going well I now fast (600 calories)on Tuesday and semi fast 800 cslories on Thursday 

And for the grammar people who complain about lack of punctuation my apologies but tough


----------



## jazzkat (11 May 2013)

I've just put on my 32 waist jeans and they are actually a bit loose!!!!!
I'm hovering around 73kgs which I suppose isn't bad for a 5'11 bloke. I've still got a bit of chubb around the middle which I'd like to lose, but it's not a big deal.
On the cycling front I'm actually seconds from my PB on a hilly 10mile TT I did at the end of the season two years ago and I feel like I can whizz up hills - Bring on the summer (If we haven't already had it last week!)


----------



## Garz (12 May 2013)

Good results there jazzkat - keep at it!


----------



## uclown2002 (16 May 2013)

I'm proud of my fastest ever ride so wanted to share!
http://app.strava.com/activities/54499485
Been cycling for 2 years now, although regret not starting earlier.
I'm turning 50 in 2 months time so hopefully still a few good years ahead of me.
And for those concerned about food intake on a similar ride I rode this in a fasted state; my last food being 10pm last night. Only water on the ride td. I'm not suggesting this is for everyone but it doesn't affect my performance at all.


----------



## jazzkat (16 May 2013)

That looks great Dave, well done!


----------



## MarkF (17 May 2013)

jazzkat said:


> I've just put on my 32 waist jeans and they are actually a bit loose!!!!!
> I'm hovering around 73kgs which I suppose isn't bad for a 5'11 bloke. I've still got a bit of chubb around the middle which I'd like to lose, but it's not a big deal.


 
Trying to visualise you (maybe you've vanished)..................I am only 1" taller but weigh 10kg more, I don't have any "chubb" around the middle.


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2013)

MarkF said:


> Trying to visualise you (maybe you've vanished)..................I am only 1" taller but weigh 10kg more, I don't have any "chubb" around the middle.


And I am 1" taller than you, but the last time I was 83 kg (2006) there was still about 3" of "chubb" around _my_ middle which is why I am aiming for 78 - 80 kg this time.


----------



## Garz (17 May 2013)

ColinJ said:


> And I am 1" taller than you, but the last time I was 83 kg (2006) there was still about 3" of "chubb" around _my_ middle which is why I am aiming for 78 - 80 kg this time.


 
How is the new plan going btw Colin?


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2013)

Garz said:


> How is the new plan going btw Colin?


It depends how you look at it!

Weight loss, it has slowed down or stopped so I am hovering at 14-0 to 14-1, but that is probably because I am eating about 10 bars of chocolate a week, several pieces of cake, and not doing loads of exercise.

In terms of being able to eat large amounts of chocolate and cake without having to do loads of exercise to avoid gaining weight, it is working fabulously well! 

The main problem is my dislike of cycling alone in crappy weather over lots of hills when I am not fit. I want to ride about 100 miles a week, which would burn off a pound or so of fat a week, but I have been feeling the cold more since I developed my poor circulation and lost 35+ pounds of flab so I haven't felt inclined to go out much. 

There is no point in waiting for a British summer that never comes - I'll just have to man up and get out there between showers!


----------



## Garz (17 May 2013)

ColinJ said:


> There is no point in waiting for a British summer that never comes - I'll just have to man up and get out there between showers!


 
Very true. I have just hocked up many yellow phlegm bolii in the last few days thanks to catching one of the daughters bugs. This has put me back a week but the weather has not been inviting to say the least so I know how you feel.


----------



## jazzkat (17 May 2013)

MarkF said:


> Trying to visualise you (maybe you've vanished)..................I am only 1" taller but weigh 10kg more, I don't have any "chubb" around the middle.


Well, I'm pretty skinny these days. I used to have big(ish) arms and shoulders from swimming and martial arts, but these days it's just biking so I have skinny arms and no shoulders  I am pretty much built like a cyclist these days.
I have a 'bit of spare' around the middle but you wouldn't know it with my clothes on. I'm not really bothered about losing any more weight, but will continue with my fast days for the other health benefits.
I guess I need to get stuck into the chocolate on my non fast days


----------



## gavgav (17 May 2013)

5 of my colleague's at work are on it at the moment. It's like a "cult"!!!! I can't see how it's good to starve the body of food? It's like running a car with no petrol in it!


----------



## Garz (17 May 2013)

jazzkat said:


> I'm not really bothered about losing any more weight, but will continue with my fast days for the other health benefits.


 
Same here. I have plateaued but did not start the plan for losing weight in the first place more of a lifestyle change + cycling should maintain health.


----------



## MarkF (18 May 2013)

jazzkat said:


> Well, I'm pretty skinny these days. I used to have big(ish) arms and shoulders from swimming and martial arts, but these days it's just biking so I have skinny arms and no shoulders  I am pretty much built like a cyclist these days.


 
I am a cyclist who's built like a swimmer, I wish I could shift some of the muscle from my arms and shoulders!


----------



## goo_mason (20 May 2013)

gavgav said:


> 5 of my colleague's at work are on it at the moment. It's like a "cult"!!!! I can't see how it's good to starve the body of food? It's like running a car with no petrol in it!


It's not being starved of food - you just restrict yourself to a reduced calorie intake for 2 days a week. It's the way we ate in times gone by - we feasted in the good times and fasted in the lean times. It's simply eating less for a couple of days. I've had no problems & no ill-efffects when doing my 20 mile round-trip on the bike on my fasting days.

Various 'fasting' diets were examined in a Horizon programme by Michael Moseley, and each was pretty rigorously examined by medics for effects on the body. Seems to have been positively beneficial.

Certainly working for me - I'm the lightest I've been for about 6 years, having dropped over a stone since the end of Feb with still another stone to go before I get back into the non-obsese BMI category


----------



## Scoosh (20 May 2013)

Your CC tops will all fit again !


----------



## goo_mason (20 May 2013)

Scoosh said:


> Your CC tops will all fit again !


My new one is a little loose now!!

Plus:

I can now wear my Endura Humvee 3/4-length shorts that I bought last year. They have a popper instead of a button, and last year it kept popping open when I bent over whilst trying them on. No problems with that now.
Two more holes had to be put in one of my belts at the weekend to keep my jeans up.
Uberuce said he didn't recognise me from last year because I was slimmer, and PuzzleCycles was complimenting me on looking very diffferent from last year at POP. 
The biggest compliment was that magnatom didn't poke fun at me for being overweight this year, so I_ knew_ I was making progress!


----------



## Garz (20 May 2013)

11 weeks completed now for me, no weight loss any more but I have been cycling a lot and feel faster for it. Some of the fat must have been replaced by muscle but unless I strip back on the eating volume I wont drop much more.


----------



## gavgav (20 May 2013)

goo_mason said:


> It's not being starved of food - you just restrict yourself to a reduced calorie intake for 2 days a week. It's the way we ate in times gone by - we feasted in the good times and fasted in the lean times. It's simply eating less for a couple of days. I've had no problems & no ill-efffects when doing my 20 mile round-trip on the bike on my fasting days.
> 
> Various 'fasting' diets were examined in a Horizon programme by Michael Moseley, and each was pretty rigorously examined by medics for effects on the body. Seems to have been positively beneficial.
> 
> Certainly working for me - I'm the lightest I've been for about 6 years, having dropped over a stone since the end of Feb with still another stone to go before I get back into the non-obsese BMI category


 
Glad it works for you, but just not for me. I am not myself in a morning until I've had breakfast and a cup of tea.


----------



## goo_mason (20 May 2013)

gavgav said:


> Glad it works for you, but just not for me. I am not myself in a morning until I've had breakfast and a cup of tea.


I still have a cuppa along with a yoghurt full on fresh blueberries for breakfast! 

Curious though - why read & comment on a fasting thread if you're not intending on fasting? Secretly longing to give it a go?


----------



## jazzkat (20 May 2013)

gavgav said:


> Glad it works for you, but just not for me. I am not myself in a morning until I've had breakfast and a cup of tea.


In many ways that's the beauty of this regime. Have all your calories for breakfast if you want, or maybe most of them and save some for later. You won't starve to death in a few hours. Yes, at first it may seem a bit uncomfortable. It's unusual to feel so empty if you are used to having a full tum, but I reckon it's much easier to do than a traditional diet as you don't completely deny your food cravings (setting yourself up for failure), you just have it tomorrow instead 

But, each to their own


----------



## gavgav (21 May 2013)

goo_mason said:


> I still have a cuppa along with a yoghurt full on fresh blueberries for breakfast!
> 
> Curious though - why read & comment on a fasting thread if you're not intending on fasting? Secretly longing to give it a go?


 
As mentioned in previous post, it seems to be all the rage in our office and so was a topical thread for me


----------



## goo_mason (21 May 2013)

gavgav said:


> As mentioned in previous post, it seems to be all the rage in our office and so was a topical thread for me


Ah, OK! It's well worth a go if you ever want to try and lose some weight. First 'diet' I've ever tried in my 45 years and it's very easy way to do.


----------



## gavgav (21 May 2013)

goo_mason said:


> Ah, OK! It's well worth a go if you ever want to try and lose some weight. First 'diet' I've ever tried in my 45 years and it's very easy way to do.


 
I have always had the opposite problem, i.e. needing to put weight on!! However recently I seem to be starting with the over 35 age spread (i.e. too much beer = growing midrift )


----------



## goo_mason (21 May 2013)

gavgav said:


> I have always had the opposite problem, i.e. needing to put weight on!! However recently I seem to be starting with the over 35 age spread (i.e. too much beer = growing midrift )


I have fond memories of joining my current doctors' surgery in the early 90s, getting a physical and being told I was underweight and should eat lots of peanuts & drink lots of Guinness to put some weight on.

How times have changed.....


----------



## PK99 (28 May 2013)

The Fast Diet recipe book: Mimi Spencer and Sarah Schenker.

Buy it! I'm a real (ok obsessive) foodie and this book is The Business. Lots of calorie counted recipes to work with the 5:2 diet - loads of flavour and textural interest with some interesting spins on low calorie versions of classics. the bouillabaisse with prawns, mussels and white fish (i used monk fish cos i had it in the freezer) was as good as any I've had in a restaurant! @ 163 calories per bucket sized portion.


----------



## goo_mason (29 May 2013)

Sounds interesting! I've pretty much stuck with the same food on every fast day since February. Then again, I do like a 1/2 tin of tomato soup with Louisiana Hot Sauce dribbled into it before a nice big salad anyway, so I've yet to get bored with it!


----------



## Garz (29 May 2013)

Took a week off due to the bank holiday, visiting family and my 1yr olds birthday. Back on track next week!


----------



## potsy (29 May 2013)

Garz said:


> Took a week off due to the bank holiday, visiting family and my 1yr olds birthday. Back on track next week!


I took a week off my diet back in April, I've yet to go back on it


----------



## I like Skol (29 May 2013)

potsy said:


> I took a week off my diet back in April, I've yet to go back on it


----------



## Garz (29 May 2013)

potsy said:


> I took a week off my diet back in April, I've yet to go back on it


 

Ouch!


----------



## The Jogger (3 Jun 2013)

I have been doing alternate days fasting since last Tuesday, it's been fairly easy but the weight isn't exactly dropping off, I need control on non fasting days.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2013)

The Jogger said:


> the weight isn't exactly dropping off, I need control on non fasting days.


Me too. I think I've pigged out on chocolate enough now. 2 or 3 bars a week is okay, but 2 bars every non-fasting day is too much! 

I reckon cutting down by 7 or 8 bars will equate to losing about 0.5 lbs a week.


----------



## Scoosh (3 Jun 2013)




----------



## largelad (4 Jun 2013)

Think I might give this "fast" diet a go, don't want to calorie count so will get the book mentioned earlier.
Have at least 5 stone to lose!
Watch this space..........


----------



## Herzog (4 Jun 2013)

largelad said:


> Think I might give this "fast" diet a go, don't want to calorie count so will get the book mentioned earlier.


 

Which is based on counting calories 2 days out of 7...


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jun 2013)

Herzog said:


> Which is based on counting calories 2 days out of 7...


But it is incredibly simple to do.

If you don't want to worry about counting, just have 150g of natural yoghurt with an apple, or a banana, or a pear, or the fruit of your choice. Later in the day, have a couple of hard boiled eggs or a tin of tuna (in brine, or 'no-drain' type if you want a little oil with it) with as much salad or steamed veg as you fancy. Have skimmed milk and no sugar in your tea or coffee. Easy!


----------



## Garz (4 Jun 2013)

Hows the rehab going Colin old china?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jun 2013)

Garz said:


> Hows the rehab going Colin old china?


I don't know! 

I had a wobbly moment on the bike a week or so back which was a bit scary. I'm still not feeling 100% so there is always the worry that the clots might be coming back. 

I was waiting for blood test results for 5 weeks and then got a letter saying that the tests have to be done again because the lab made a mistake. Once I have the results of the new tests, I will know whether I am just having a minor problem or something more serious!

Apart from that ... I am slowly losing weight and slowly getting fitter. I did my longest post-illness ride today - 25 miles of cycleway and towpaths. (I have already done 19 mile loops taking in the Cragg Vale climb which were harder, but still - it's another target crossed off the list!)


----------



## The Jogger (5 Jun 2013)

Easy does it, do it but don't over do it.


----------



## PK99 (5 Jun 2013)

Herzog said:


> Which is based on counting calories 2 days out of 7...


 

Not really. It is based on restricting intake on 2 days out of 7 to around a quarter on normal daily intake, and in truth it does not matter much if you are a couple of hundred calories out.
2500 - 600 = 1900 deficit
2500 - 800 = 1700 deficit

"Normal" calorie counting diets might restrict to, say, 2000 giving only a 500 calorie deficit. Any error can negate much of the benefit. And that is done every day for months on end.

my pattern is 3 approx 200 calorie meals (no detailed counting) of protein, veg and fruit rich with no starchy carbs and no snacks. Other days i eat a completely normal diet, and if I fancy a Snickers, I have one. If social or family commitments get in the way of a diet day, I skip it without worry. No need to be paranoid about slipping off the calorie counting wagon!


----------



## Herzog (5 Jun 2013)

PK99 said:


> Not really. It is based on restricting intake on 2 days out of 7 to around a quarter on normal daily intake, and in truth it does not matter much if you are a couple of hundred calories out.
> 2500 - 600 = 1900 deficit
> 2500 - 800 = 1700 deficit
> 
> ...


 

I was under the impression that men were allowed 600 calories and women were allowed 500 on the diet (2 out of 7 days). In order to follow the diet correctly, calories in need to be counted. Not being difficult, but the diet is based on restricting calorie intake to 500/600 so counting is required. It's still a counting based diet...


----------



## PK99 (5 Jun 2013)

Herzog said:


> I was under the impression that men were allowed 600 calories and women were allowed 500 on the diet (2 out of 7 days). In order to follow the diet correctly, calories in need to be counted. Not being difficult, but the diet is based on restricting calorie intake to 500/600 so counting is required. It's still a counting based diet...


 

I have not counted calories other than identifying what a 200 calorie meal looks like and have lost nearly 10kg.
I'm out riding to day an will have big breakfast, tea and cake for 11's, pub lunch, tea and cake for 3's, banana and milk when I get home and substantial evening meal. Tomorrow will be 3 * approx 200 calorie meals.

The 5/600 rule is itself an approximation. The real "rule" is 25% of normal daily intake. Thus, if the 5/600 rule is an approximation, sticking too it rigidly is pretty pointless. Awareness of calorie load of foods and designing approximate meals are more important than strict counting. I cite my 10kg loss as evidence - lost over a period including 2 fully catered skiing holidays, Xmas/New Year, a month of a chest infection with normal appetite but no exercise, multiple dinner parties, both kids home at Easter so big family meals and a family wedding weekend. I have no idea whether on a particular diet day i am 200 calories up or down on my nominal 600.


----------



## Herzog (5 Jun 2013)

PK99 said:


> I have not counted calories other than identifying what a 200 calorie meal looks like and have lost nearly 10kg.
> I'm out riding to day an will have big breakfast, tea and cake for 11's, pub lunch, tea and cake for 3's, banana and mile when I get home and substantial evening meal. Tomorrow will be 3 * approx 200 calorie meals.
> 
> The 5/600 rule is itself an approximation. The real "rule" is 25% of normal daily intake. Thus, if the 5/600 rule is an approximation, sticking too it rigidly is pretty pointless. Awareness of calorie load of foods and designing approximate meals are more important than strict counting. I cite my 10kg loss as evidence - lost over a period including 2 fully catered skiing holidays, Xmas/New Year, a month of a chest infection with normal appetite but no exercise, multiple dinner parties, both kids home at Easter so big family meals and a family wedding weekend. I have no idea whether on a particular diet day i am 200 calories up or down on my nominal 600.


 

We'll have to agree to disagree. Well done on your weight loss!


----------



## Yellow Fang (5 Jun 2013)

It was a fast day for me yesterday. On Monday night I weight 11st 10lbs 
This morning I weighed 11st 6lbs 
Still, I thought I'd be about 11 stone by now. It's been nearly six months since I started this.


----------



## goo_mason (5 Jun 2013)

Yellow Fang said:


> It was a fast day for me yesterday. On Monday night I weight 11st 10lbs
> This morning I weighed 11st 6lbs
> Still, I thought I'd be about 11 stone by now. It's been nearly six months since I started this.


 
I seem to go through periods of losing weight, then for a week or so it goes up again and stays level before falling again until I get back to where I should have been.

Lack of loss seems to tie in with the fasting days when I haven't almost peed myself empty....!!


----------



## The Jogger (5 Jun 2013)

I'm fasting today, every other day for me at the moment, last night went out and had a three course meal and ended up only putting on a pound. It will be about 22 hours between meals for me today. I want to go below 14 st by Sunday when I head to Spain. ..


----------



## Garz (5 Jun 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I did my longest post-illness ride today - 25 miles of cycleway and towpaths. (I have already done 19 mile loops taking in the Cragg Vale climb which were harder, but still - it's another target crossed off the list!)


----------



## The Jogger (6 Jun 2013)

Just went sub 14st for the first time in years  happy days. So I started this about two weeks ago and lost 10 lbs.


----------



## goo_mason (6 Jun 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Just went sub 14st for the first time in years  happy days. So I started this about two weeks ago and lost 10 lbs.


10lbs in two weeks?! That's hugely impressive - 2.5lb loss on each of the 4 fast days. Were you really only fasting for two days on each of those weeks or have you fasted for 14 days?


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2013)

goo_mason said:


> 10lbs in two weeks?! That's hugely impressive - 2.5lb loss on each of the 4 fast days. Were you really only fasting for two days on each of those weeks or have you fasted for 14 days?


You can't lose 2.5 lbs of fat in a day without doing silly amounts of exercise, even if you totally starved yourself. You'd be talking about 400 km of cycling with the bare minimum of food and drink.

Some of that 10 lbs would be down to fluid losses. When the weight readings are taken makes a big difference. My scales show variations of up to 5 lbs in a day, but that is easily accounted for by a litre of drink and a big meal or two. The important thing is that over a period of time, the weight steadily trickles off.

I don't really think of the fasting days as fasts because to me a 'fast' is a period of not eating, rather than a period of reduced eating. I had my low cal 'fasting' day yesterday and never felt particularly hungry. I had a banana and natural yoghurt at lunchtime and didn't feel the need for anything else until 8 pm when I steamed some carrots, broccoli, cabbage and a courgette and had that with 150g of cottage cheese.

I didn't feel the need to overcompensate when I woke up this morning so I just had my 500 cal porridge and banana rather than 200 cal of yoghurt and a banana. 

The thing about this approach is that you don't cut down for long enough to actually get that hungry, so it isn't hard to stick to. Indeed, the fact that you can totally relax about food the other 5 days a week makes it very _easy_ to stick to!


----------



## PK99 (6 Jun 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Some of that 10 lbs would be down to fluid losses.* When the weight readings are taken makes a big difference*. My scales show variations of up to 5 lbs in a day, but that is easily accounted for by a litre of drink and a big meal or two.


 
I've standardised my weight chack to first thing AM after my morning SS&S. As you say, variation during the day, and even overnight before SS&S is significant.

10lbs fat/weight loss corresponds to a calorie deficit of approx 35,000 Calories - as you say, water loss not fat!


----------



## The Jogger (6 Jun 2013)

I


goo_mason said:


> 10lbs in two weeks?! That's hugely impressive - 2.5lb loss on each of the 4 fast days. Were you really only fasting for two days on each of those weeks or have you fasted for 14 days?


I did alternate fasting day on day off and it has been easy, off on hols Sunday but will try control. ..


----------



## Garz (6 Jun 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Some of that 10 lbs would be down to fluid losses. When the weight readings are taken makes a big difference. My scales show variations of up to 5 lbs in a day, but that is easily accounted for by a litre of drink and a big meal or two. The important thing is that over a period of time, the weight steadily trickles off.


 

This. I fluctuate this amount dependant on time of day and other nuances, the real indicator will be over a long period of time and the added health benefits rather than crash weight/fluid loss.


----------



## PK99 (6 Jun 2013)

Garz said:


> This. I fluctuate this amount dependant on time of day and other nuances, the real indicator will be over a long period of time and the added health benefits rather than crash weight/fluid loss.


 

While on the diet, i've had plateaus several times, but at the same time have been cutting extra belt holes, as hill training for a big ride i was doing added leg muscle. But over the period weight has trickled off


----------



## The Jogger (7 Jun 2013)

I am looking at this long term and especially for the health benefits though I will happily take the initial loss and look forward to a steady decrease. I just like the fact it is so doable, even doing every other day, as you are always only one day away from a good feed.


----------



## Paul99 (7 Jun 2013)

Long term is definitely the way to look at any good, sustainable weight loss however you do it.

I've now been doing this for 5 months and have lost 31lbs, 3 inches from my waist and 6 inches from my stomach.

I have had a couple of plateau's where I didn't lose any weight - one lasted 6 weeks - but in that time I still lost inches. Measuring your self is a good motivational tool if the weight loss stalls.


----------



## chugsy (7 Jun 2013)

You guys have inspired me to try this out! Sorta started on Monday but I think I exceeded my intake by a few hundred cals (out of an fear for conking out on the commute home). Yesterday was much more on target with a salad/mackeral/boiled egg for lunch and a tin of soup for dins (an apple and a granola bar to round off). Felt fine on the rides (20 mile round trip). Fingers crossed I can keep this up - feeling a bit ravenous now!


----------



## The Jogger (7 Jun 2013)

If I ger hungry I find a diet drink helps.


----------



## chugsy (7 Jun 2013)

I had a 1000 calorie Tesco Chicken and Bacon Pasta Bake ready meal for lunch (not as much in quantity as it sounds) and found myself feeling very full which was not expected! Does fasting the day before decrease one's appetite?

I'll stick with tea (+semi skimmed milk) or water - I stopped drinking diet pop about 6 years ago (but not for any particular reason). It wasn't difficult which was surprising as prior to that I must have had a can a day for 13 years.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2013)

chugsy said:


> Does fasting the day before decrease one's appetite?


I have not noticed a decrease in appetite, but I _have_ noticed a decrease in my desire to eat when I am not actually hungry, which is not quite the same thing! I used to eat because I enjoyed eating, but now I tend to eat more of what I need and less of what I just want. Except for chocolate, that is ...


----------



## chugsy (7 Jun 2013)

I stopped buying biscuits as a new year resolution but occasionally snack on cream crackers when I want something crunchy. Chocolate I could eat all day if given for free - cake too. Like some here I do find it quite easy to not buy treats but trying to keep them in the house and not eat them? No chance!


----------



## chugsy (7 Jun 2013)

My new electronic scales have arrived at work - I officially record my starting weight here as 14 stone 4 lbs (5 foot 11). A bit gutting as all the spring scales I've used read just over 14 st.... but I knew they lied anyway! I think I've lost nearly a stone since Xmas just cutting back on biscuits and crap and portion control but there's plenty of moobage, love handles and belly to shift ;D


----------



## Garz (7 Jun 2013)

chugsy said:


> Does fasting the day before decrease one's appetite?


 

Both myself and the wife agree that the morning after a fast day we arent really as hungry as anticipated. Some nights I go to bed excited of what I can eat when I get up only to not feel that need.

I agree with the above that the fast plan is easy to factor into life and for many people now concur that it is better than most diets going around. My wife has lost two stone doing it and she does no exercise - only looks after our 1yr old.


----------



## jazzkat (8 Jun 2013)

Garz said:


> Some nights I go to bed excited of what I can eat when I get up only to not feel that need.


 
That's exactly how I feel too. I do a 'proper fast' in that I have nothing to eat at all from the night before until my evening meal around 6ish.
Then I have all my 500 calories all at once  
My stomach has definitely shrunk as I can't eat the amount I once could.


----------



## jackforever (23 Jun 2013)

Started the 5:2 diet at easter and also started cycling. I was 18st 7 and 6ft and im now down to 15 4. Still a fair way to go but I have been delighted with my progress. Feel fitter and healthier and love the 5:2, as its so easy and seems to bring structure and discipline to my eating habits. Completed the south wales bike ride today. Only 28 miles but a few months ago 3 miles seemed a long way. Cant get over the difference in me and how much im enjoying cycling and healthy eating.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jun 2013)

I had to squeeze an extra fast in today because of disruption earlier in the week due to family parties, hospital trips etc. I had a friend coming round who wanted chocolate, which put choccy temptation my way, but I just bought one small bar for her while I made do with a couple of strawberries and 100 g of low fat natural yoghurt instead.

I want to keep my weight stable for a few weeks until my clots have started to disappear, then get back on my bike and start losing weight again.

I think my dodgy scales have finally died altogether so I might treat myself to a new, more accurate set. (I was weighed twice in hospital and both times I was about 14-4 which is about 4 pounds more than my scales were reading here.)

I have been doing this fasting diet for long enough now to say that it works for me. I can relax 5 days a week and just be careful on the other 2 days. I don't get particularly hungry on the fasting days and my weight is under control. When I can do more exercise I am sure that I will get my last 25 pounds or so of flab off and then start eating more on the 5 non-fasting days to stabilise at my ideal weight.

So, the official ColinJ verdict is ... 5:2 fasting diet: *YES!*


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Jun 2013)

going to give this swirl. My weight is not really coming down much at all. We had a health check at work last week and I was healthy other than my weight, which according to the scales meant I should lose about 20kg. To be fair if I could lose 10kg In would be happy any less and I would look too skinny. I`m 184cm which puts my just over 6ft and weigh about 95-96kg. Ideally would like to get down to 85kg, my biggest problem is probably the snacking, other than that me diet aint to bad but my weight stayd the same. So just as well I cycle or I would be a heefer!! My only worry is lack of energy on fasting days but skimming the thread, it does not seem to be too much of an issue??

Just a a side note what books if any have people been using for recipes, advice etc ??


----------



## The Jogger (24 Jun 2013)

For the recipes I haven't bothered, I just don't eat throughout the day, water and zero coke then about 7pm I have two skinless and boneless chicken breast with mashed broccoli and cauliflower and also a nightcap of tea and 4 rich tea biscuits, 600 cals then eat normal the next day. There are recipe books for the diet.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jun 2013)

I don't bother with recipes either. I usually have natural yoghurt and fruit on fasting mornings. On fasting evenings, it is usually a big salad with either a tin of tuna, or 2 or 3 hard-boiled eggs OR steamed veg (brocolli, cabbage and carrots) with a tin of tuna. If I feel peckish during a fasting day, I sometimes have an apple. I drink several mugs of tea with skimmed milk during a fasting day, and drink mainly water on a fasting evening.


----------



## goo_mason (24 Jun 2013)

MrGrumpy said:


> going to give this swirl. My weight is not really coming down much at all. We had a health check at work last week and I was healthy other than my weight, which according to the scales meant I should lose about 20kg. To be fair if I could lose 10kg In would be happy any less and I would look too skinny. I`m 184cm which puts my just over 6ft and weigh about 95-96kg. Ideally would like to get down to 85kg, my biggest problem is probably the snacking, other than that me diet aint to bad but my weight stayd the same. So just as well I cycle or I would be a heefer!! My only worry is lack of energy on fasting days but skimming the thread, it does not seem to be too much of an issue??
> 
> Just a a side note what books if any have people been using for recipes, advice etc ??


I've never noticed any lack of energy on fasting days since I started at the end of Feb.

Recipes? I've settled on the same routine for every fast day so far:

Breakfast - 150g of zero-fat yoghurt with blueberries stirred in (initially also had a banana in it, but dropped that to allow for a cup of tea with milk & a sugar).
Lunch - small satsuma
Dinner - 1/2 tin tomato soup and a big salad (leaves, tomatoes, pepper, 1/2 small avocado, spring onions, garlic, sliced gherkins, drizzle of white wine vinegar).

When I get bored with this, I'll try a few other recipes.


----------



## jazzkat (24 Jun 2013)

I must admit to being a bit rubbish with my fast day meal.
I eat nothing 'til about 6pm. Just a couple of cups of black coffee first thing and water through the day. Then when I get home I start drinking tea with semi skimmed milk. For food it tends to be one of those packet rice thingies. Probably not the best, they come in at about 400cals per pack but it fits into my busy schedule. That gives me a few calories for a snack when I get back in again later in the evening if I feel peckish.
I should look into some simple recipies. Maybe when I get a bit of time.


----------



## chugsy (26 Jun 2013)

Jumbo Snack a Jacks in Chocolate - 62cals. Break each one up into 4 "biscuits". Helps me to have a "treat". Meals I normally do a tin of soups (200 ish) and a salad with half a smoked mackeral fillet. I'm not bothered with variety on these days and I like mackeral and soup so win win!


----------



## jazzkat (26 Jun 2013)

I love chocolate snack a jacks....yum


----------



## Garz (26 Jun 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I drink several mugs of tea with skimmed milk during a fasting day, and drink mainly water on a fasting evening.


 

Is it me or dependent on where you obtain your calorific information but the cals vary severely when it comes to brews. I know there 'mugs' and 'cups' etc however a mcdonalds brew comes in as 10 cals yet also a 'tetley with semi-skimmed' comes in as 40 cals.

Playing devils advocate, Colin could thus blow 200 cals of his quota on 'several' mugs of tea, however if he claims it as a McDonald's beverage then it comes in at merely 50 cals...


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2013)

Garz said:


> Is it me or dependent on where you obtain your calorific information but the cals vary severely when it comes to brews. I know there 'mugs' and 'cups' etc however a mcdonalds brew comes in as 10 cals yet also a 'tetley with semi-skimmed' comes in as 40 cals.
> 
> Playing devils advocate, Colin could thus blow 200 cals of his quota on 'several' mugs of tea, however if he claims it as a McDonald's beverage then it comes in at merely 50 cals...


A litre of skimmed milk contains about 320 cals and lasts me about 4 days so I am only getting about 80 cals/day from milk. I'm not going to bother about that! 

Yesterday, I had my skimmed milk in tea ration, plus a small banana, 3 or 4 strawberries, about 1/3 level teaspoon of honey, about 250 mL low fat natural yoghurt, 3 carrots, half a medium-sized head of broccoli, 5 cabbage leaves and a tin of tuna. I'm not going to worry about exactly how many calories that was. I'm sure that is only 1/4-1/3 of my normal daily calorie need and I am happy to count that as a 'fast' in this context.


----------



## jazzkat (27 Jun 2013)

I don't think it really matters how accurate the calorie count just that it's a big reduction. After all, some days you will burn off more than others and I'd not sweat over a hundred or so calories.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jul 2013)

The problem with my scales turned out to be a set of duff batteries that only lasted a week! I still think that the scales are under-reading but they are now showing readings in the range 13-9 to 13-11 and I am getting a proper waistline back so I reckon I am below 14 stone even if the scales _are_ giving low readings.

12-2 to 12-4 on these scales (corresponding to a true weight of about 12-6) will do me. That's another 21 lbs to lose on top of the 40-odd that I have lost so far. (The first half of the weight loss happened through illness and the second half through 5:2 fasting.) 

I'm feeling and looking a lot better without all that extra blubber to cart about with me. Even being ill and unfit, I could feel how much easier cycling uphill was without it.


----------



## The Jogger (6 Jul 2013)

I thought it was my scales that were not working after ten days in Spain but maybe it was the tapas and more tapas. Anyway a few days of the 5:2 and I'm nearly back to were i was. I am looking forward to Ramadan starting this year as a few of my colleagues will be fasting so it will be a bit of support and make mine look easy, which it is really. :-)


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2013)

Just to reassure TJ that some of us are still sticking to the 5:2 system ... !

I have settled on an intake of food which is keeping my weight stable while I am not doing much cycling. I will start losing weight again as my weekly mileage increases. Daily readings on my iffy scales currently vary between a low of 13-8 and a high of 13-12. I can live with that, but I am aiming to lose another 15-20 pounds by summer 2014.

Keep it up, y'all!


----------



## The Jogger (1 Aug 2013)

Thanks for that reassurance no doubt I will be able to sleep now. Cya....


----------



## Hicky (6 Aug 2013)

A friend of my wife is trying the fasting diet along with a big upscale on her lifting(along with other classes)....she's putting all sorts of whinging on facebook on the days she isnt eating.....the weight isnt dropping(She and I are aware that muscle is being produced and is heavier than fat).
In addition she is measuring herself(a more accurate way of keeping a record I'd say), personally I'd say it isnt for her but she's convinced it is.

Me, I've set myself a goal of reaching below 73Kg before Oct(next cateory down for Judo), decrease food input slightly and types(already dropped from 2 to 1 sugar in my brews!) and increase sweat output, I'll see where I'm up to in four weeks time.


----------



## PK99 (6 Aug 2013)

Hicky said:


> A friend of my wife is trying the fasting diet along with a big upscale on her lifting(along with other classes)....she's putting all sorts of whinging on facebook on the days she isnt eating.....the weight isnt dropping(She and I are aware that muscle is being produced and is heavier than fat).
> In addition she is measuring herself(a more accurate way of keeping a record I'd say), personally I'd say it isnt for her but she's convinced it is.
> 
> Me, I've set myself a goal of reaching below 73Kg before Oct(next cateory down for Judo), decrease food input slightly and types(already dropped from 2 to 1 sugar in my brews!) and increase sweat output, I'll see where I'm up to in four weeks time.


 

I found that after an initial rapid weight loss i plateaued for several weeks, but was cutting new holes in my belts. Extra cycling - esp more hills - was visibly adding leg muscle.


----------



## Yellow Fang (6 Aug 2013)

I have been doing it once a week since the new year, but I don't eat anything that day. My weight seems to have plateaued too, but maybe it's a two steps forward, one step back sort of thing. I look thinner in the mirror. To get thinner, I would either have to fast another day a week, do lots more training, or give up drink.


----------



## The Jogger (6 Aug 2013)

Did my first commute while fasting just to see how it went. I got my fastest time from Hammersmith to Waterloo after a days work, I thought it would be the opposite as I was feeling a bit hungry............trying to stick with the 4:3


----------



## jazzkat (7 Aug 2013)

Well, I've been doing 5:2 for a year now and I'm still alive!!!
My weight has pretty much hit the plateau now. I'm 5'11 and weigh just over 11st (72ish Kgs). 
I've lost loads of 'spare' around the middle - I'm now in 32inch waist trousers, but still have a little bit of love handle material that could go!
My cycling has improved, in that I can go up hills much better and faster than before. Also my time-trial times have dropped significantly.

I didn't start this to specifically lose weight, rather for the other (as yet unproven) health benefits. The fact that a few months ago blood tests registered in the normal range, despite a history of high cholesterol, makes me think I'm on the right track.
Stick at it peeps!


----------



## Ben M (8 Aug 2013)

jazzkat said:


> Well, I've been doing 5:2 for a year now and I'm still alive!!!
> My weight has pretty much hit the plateau now. I'm 5'11 and weigh just over 11st (72ish Kgs).
> I've lost loads of 'spare' around the middle - I'm now in 32inch waist trousers, but still have a little bit of love handle material that could go!
> My cycling has improved, in that I can go up hills much better and faster than before. Also my time-trial times have dropped significantly.
> ...


 
You can't have terribly much muscle mass then? I'm 6' and 75kg and have visible abs...

I don't really buy in to this idea of fasting. There really is no need to do anything other than cut down calories/increase exercise if you want to lose weight.


----------



## The Jogger (8 Aug 2013)

Ben M said:


> You can't have terribly much muscle mass then? I'm 6' and 75kg and have visible abs...
> 
> I don't really buy in to this idea of fasting. There really is no need to do anything other than cut down calories/increase exercise if you want to lose weight.


 
There is a lot more to fasting than losing weight, it also has lots of health benefits, some people like yourself aren't supporters of the fasting method but each to their own.


----------



## PK99 (8 Aug 2013)

Ben M said:


> You can't have terribly much muscle mass then? I'm 6' and 75kg and have visible abs...
> 
> I don't really buy in to this idea of fasting. *There really is no need to do anything other than cut down calories*/increase exercise if you want to lose weight.


 

The 5:2 diet is really little more than a structured way of doing just that. 2 days a week fasting = 3 - 4,000 calorie deficit. = weight loss

The trick is that it is far easier to do it on 2 days a week rather than try to cut down 500 a day every day.

Don't knock it if you haven't tried it!

Supper tonight (fasting day) = Roast pork tenderloin on a bed of fennel plus purple sprouting broccoli, about 250 calories


----------



## The Jogger (8 Aug 2013)

I was also fasting today, tea tonight at 7pm after 20hrs fasting was chicken breast with a cauliflower and broccoli mash. I am doing 4:3 for a while.


----------



## Scoosh (8 Aug 2013)

Ben M said:


> I don't really buy in to this idea of fasting. There really is no need to do anything other than cut down calories/increase exercise if you want to lose weight.


 
I think you might need to read some of the previous 500 or so posts ...


----------



## ColinJ (9 Aug 2013)

Ben M said:


> I don't really buy in to this idea of fasting. There really is no need to do anything other than cut down calories/increase exercise if you want to lose weight.


Other promising health advice: 

Stop smoking - it's bad for you!
Drinking too much is bad for you - stop it!
Exercise more - it's good for you!
Don't get stressed - it's bad for you!
Don't eat too much junk food - it's bad for you!
Eat 5 portions of fruit and veg a day - it's good for you! Actually that's not enough - make it 10-a-day!
Falling/leaping off tall buildings - bad for you!
Beaten eaten alive by lions - bad!
Donating your organs to medical science - good! (But only if you are already dead.)
Self-immolation - _very_ bad!
Lightning conduction - _shockingly_ bad!


----------



## The Jogger (9 Aug 2013)

I have now dipped in to 13st 10lbs which means I can now claim my first stone.


----------



## jazzkat (9 Aug 2013)

Ben M said:


> You can't have terribly much muscle mass then? I'm 6' and 75kg and have visible abs...
> 
> I don't really buy in to this idea of fasting. There really is no need to do anything other than cut down calories/increase exercise if you want to lose weight.


 
That's the weired thing, I'm not just a bag of bones and you definitely can't see my ribs or abs!! I'm the same weight on two sets of scales so it's not that my scales are wrong either. I've got quite chunky legs too. I must just be small boned! 

I didn't get into the fasting thing for the weight loss, that's just a good by-product to me.


----------



## chugsy (9 Aug 2013)

Coming to the end of my 9th week on 5/2 and have lost about a stone/14lbs. Starting to plateu a bit after last weekend (3 days of excess :P) but we shall see... currently at 184lbs (5'11").

After about 3-4 weeks I had to cave in a little and seek some treats other than the SnackerJacks - so always have Hartley's sugar free jelly on standby (topped off with berries from the garden) and a glass of ice cold diet coke (although this might more to do with the heat). Cycle commuting on fast days helps me drive down the weight some more and I feel fine doing it. The day after a fast I'm not so sure as I've had some whoosy moments but again, they were on extremly hot days/evenings. I definitely hit the hills easier than ever and think I'm +1 on my cruising gear!

Overall, this seems to be the easiest and most sustainable diet/WOE for me - I certainly never thought I'd wear a medium top or have a waist less than 36 inches ever again.


----------



## Yellow Fang (29 Aug 2013)

Who's still doing it?


----------



## Paul99 (29 Aug 2013)

I am. 1.5lb to go until i have lost 3st.


----------



## PK99 (29 Aug 2013)

Yellow Fang said:


> Who's still doing it?


 

me, steadily trickling down despite sabotage by dinner invitations etc.

I've seen 93kg on the scales a couple of times, but won't claim it till its consistent..

Biggest sabotage was a century ride - I was ravenous the next day, which should have been a diet day


----------



## Scoosh (29 Aug 2013)

Yellow Fang said:


> Who's still doing it?


Who has _stopped_, more like ! 

Mrs Scoosh and I just do it the fasting diet/ 2x low cal days a week as a matter of course. Mondays and Thursdays are low cal days - it's just what we do.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Aug 2013)

Yellow Fang said:


> Who's still doing it?


I've had 2 weeks off due to dining (no wining though) with various visitors on their hols. I've missed it really, and am going to restart on Saturday when I should not be distracted by anybody.

Despite the break, I have managed to keep my weight stable. Now is the time to get some more off ...


----------



## Garz (29 Aug 2013)

Yellow Fang said:


> Who's still doing it?


 

I stopped a while back after a long time at it but I think when the wife came off it I didn't last long afterwards. I then got made redundant and it was the last thing on my mind. Reminds me I have to get back on this as it was not too taxing and definitely felt healthier all round from it.


----------



## Garz (29 Aug 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I've had 2 weeks off due to dining (no wining though) with various visitors on their hols. I've missed it really, and am going to restart on Saturday when I should not be distracted by anybody.
> 
> Despite the break, I have managed to keep my weight stable. Now is the time to get some more off ...


 

Good job Colin!


----------



## jazzkat (30 Aug 2013)

I had a week off when I was on holiday, but otherwise, yes I'm still doing it.


----------



## The Jogger (2 Sep 2013)

Just had a week off it due to feeling sorry for myself and my bad shoulder. Back on it today, haven't eaten as yet and even commuted on my empty stomach, which was fine. Looking forward to tea though.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Sep 2013)

I did my fast on Saturday but I cheated just a little - after a 2.5 hour hilly walk, I shared a toasted teacake and jam with my walking partner. That was on top of what I had intended to eat for the day (some low fat natural yoghurt, a banana, 3 strawberries in the morning; a salad with a tin of tuna in the evening).

It felt good to eat less for a change.


----------



## The Jogger (2 Sep 2013)

Looking forward to the home bakery opening in the morning


----------



## chugsy (4 Sep 2013)

Still on it and still losing - finally hit that line between overweight on Tuesday morning.... then I had to eat something!


----------



## The Jogger (4 Sep 2013)

Mon and Wed so far this week will probably chuck in Saturday as well.


----------



## The Jogger (8 Sep 2013)

Did day 3 yesterday of a 4:3 I have definitely plateaued but a colleague said to me yesterday, what is with all this weight you are losing but I've only lost a stone. I might do low carb on feast days.


----------



## Paul99 (8 Sep 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Did day 3 yesterday of a 4:3 I have definitely plateaued but a colleague said to me yesterday, what is with all this weight you are losing but I've only lost a stone. I might do low carb on feast days.



I have plateaued twice on the woe, but both times I have lost inches rather than weight. This might be why your colleague has mentioned the weight loss, as they can see it physically rather than the scales moving.


----------



## PK99 (8 Sep 2013)

l found exactly the same... cutting new notches on the belt but scales not budging . extra riding was swapping blubber for muscle.


----------



## The Jogger (20 Sep 2013)

Fasting today, haven't eaten as yet will eat about 7pm and managed a good (for me) exercise day. I did 15m hilly ride and a 5m walk around the red route in the QE2 country park, which starts off with a big hill. Feeling good for it though.


----------



## Garz (20 Sep 2013)

Completed this week for the first time since before the summer, shall try to get the routine going again.


----------



## Garz (25 Sep 2013)

Second fast day of the second week! Chugging the coffee to stave off the pangs but not finding it too tough, just need to think of something light on calories to eat when the wife gets home from work.. any suggestions?


----------



## The Jogger (25 Sep 2013)

If you are talking about for this evening, skinless chicken breast with cauliflower and broccoli mash is good. About 400 cals for 250 gm chicken and loads of veg.


----------



## Yellow Fang (18 Oct 2013)

Does anyone else feel a bit weird the day after a fast? I often find I feel a bit edgy and have an odd taste in my mouth, like I have drunk too much coffee. I do actually drink a lot of coffee, so it might be that, but I don't feel it on other days.


----------



## The Jogger (18 Oct 2013)

No, I just feel elated I can eat what I want


----------



## subaqua (18 Oct 2013)

no just feel fine and not bloaty


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2013)

I feel fine. It was a fasting day yesterday, which passed without problems, as usual.

It is now 13:40 the next day and I am only just starting to feel hungry, so I haven't eaten until now. I am looking forward to a big bowl of porridge in a few minutes time.

My weight loss picked up again after a plateau period. I can't think of any particular reason why that should be - I haven't got back into a full exercise regime yet, probaly doing about 5 or 6 hours of walking and cycling a week rather than the 15 or so hours I would like to average.

I will be back below 13 stone before Christmas, maybe even by the end of November. That will be the first time since 2006.

So, it is still a big  for 5:2 from me!


----------



## The Jogger (23 Oct 2013)

I just dipped into 13st 6 today originally started off at 14st 10
A woman in work told me I looked ill most people have said I looked really well, I feel well and she is clinically , seriously clinically obese.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2013)

The Jogger said:


> I just dipped into 13st 6 today originally started off at 14st 10
> A woman in work told me I looked ill most people have said I looked really well, I feel well and she is clinically , seriously clinically obese.


I did start to look ill when I got down to 11 st 10 lbs in the early 2000s, so the low 12s will do me now.

I can't imagine that you look 'ill' at 13-6 unless you are over 6' 6" tall! Er ... how tall are you?  (I'm 6' 1")


----------



## The Jogger (23 Oct 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I did start to look ill when I got down to 11 st 10 lbs in the early 2000s, so the low 12s will do me now.
> 
> I can't imagine that you look 'ill' at 13-6 unless you are over 6' 6" tall! Er ... how tall are you?  (I'm 6' 1")


 5'11'' and nobody else but this woman said I looked ill, although it shocked me, I thought no, she is playing a game.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2013)

The Jogger said:


> 5'11'' and nobody else but this woman said I looked ill, although it shocked me, I thought no, she is playing a game.


TBH So many people are overweight now, that I think a lot of folk are forgetting what being a healthy weight actually looks like!

13-1 today, but that was immediately post-fast, so it will be higher tomorrow after eating quite a big meal this evening. Still, 12-x can only be a few weeks away!


----------



## chugsy (26 Oct 2013)

The Jogger said:


> I just dipped into 13st 6 today originally started off at 14st 10
> A woman in work told me I looked ill most people have said I looked really well, I feel well and she is clinically , seriously clinically obese.


A women at work complimented me on my weight followed by asking if I was ill - I think in this case it was genuine concern however!!! Currently 175-176lbs with plenty of "accidental" luxury meals/desserts along the way


----------



## HeroesFitness (26 Oct 2013)

The fasting diet has not been round long enough for clinical long term evidence of benefits, but while there are no signs of many negative side effects then stick at it, it would be nice for you to share and document your results from fasting.

Spencer


----------



## ColinJ (26 Oct 2013)

HeroesFitness said:


> The fasting diet has not been round long enough for clinical long term evidence of benefits, but while there are no signs of many negative side effects then stick at it, it would be nice for you to share and document your results from fasting.
> 
> Spencer


People have been fasting for religious reasons for thousands of years, and in the developing world it would not be unusual to go hungry every now and then due to shortage of food or the money to buy it. There is a huge body of knowledge on the subject!

Sharing and documenting results is what we have been doing over the past 29 pages of this thread.

Anyway, that's enough of that ... I haven't eaten anything for 18 hours so it is time for me to have my banana, 5 strawberries and 150 g of natural yoghurt!


----------



## Mickthemove (26 Oct 2013)

Brian Moore (that shy ex rugby hooker) has just started a variation of this 5:2 diet, and keeping a blog on it, he has linked in a load of medical thesis etc.

I am watching with interest, ( I would link to it but not sure how on the commanders computer!)


----------



## jazzkat (27 Oct 2013)

HeroesFitness said:


> The fasting diet has not been round long enough for clinical long term evidence of benefits, but while there are no signs of many negative side effects then stick at it, it would be nice for you to share and document your results from fasting.
> 
> Spencer


As Colin said the last 29 pages of this thread document our experiences, but this is where I am at.
I'm starting my 15th Month of fasting. I've stopped losing weight and have levelled out at just over 11st, I'm 5'11" tall so I now consider myself skinny! I have seen absolutely no negatives to this apart from the occasional hunger pang on fast day. My cycling times (time-trial) have improved due to weight loss and getting stronger from riding my fixed gear bike. I am noticably faster/fitter on my bike in general. I am now in 32 inch waist trousers and sometimes need a belt as well.
My last blood test results (I had the lot done) at the Doc's all came back in the normal range. In hindsight I seem to have felt less ill, less of the sniffly colds I used to get, but that could be a consequence of being a bit fitter, I don't know.
So that's where I am upto, I consider it my 'way of life', it works for me and has become my normal way of living.


----------



## HeroesFitness (5 Nov 2013)

jazzkat said:


> As Colin said the last 29 pages of this thread document our experiences, but this is where I am at.
> I'm starting my 15th Month of fasting. I've stopped losing weight and have levelled out at just over 11st, I'm 5'11" tall so I now consider myself skinny! I have seen absolutely no negatives to this apart from the occasional hunger pang on fast day. My cycling times (time-trial) have improved due to weight loss and getting stronger from riding my fixed gear bike. I am noticably faster/fitter on my bike in general. I am now in 32 inch waist trousers and sometimes need a belt as well.
> My last blood test results (I had the lot done) at the Doc's all came back in the normal range. In hindsight I seem to have felt less ill, less of the sniffly colds I used to get, but that could be a consequence of being a bit fitter, I don't know.
> So that's where I am upto, I consider it my 'way of life', it works for me and has become my normal way of living.


Well if it works for you and you have a clean bill of health you should stick at it unless you feel signs of tiredness and fatigue, I hope you keep this board updated with your continued progress.

Spencer :-)


----------



## martint235 (5 Nov 2013)

I've just started a fairly radical fasting diet by cutting out 6 sandwiches at lunchtime and replacing them with a slim-a-soup. The idea being that my weight is generally stable despite the fact I have a c*** diet, however if I have a couple of weeks without cycling, a couple of pounds creep on then when I start cycling again my weight stabilises at the new weight. So I figure a couple of weeks of this slim-a-soup thing will have me down to around 15st 2lbs- 15st 5lbs from Sunday's weight of 16st 5lbs.

With the "looking ill" thing, I'm 6'6" and was told I looked ill when I dropped to 14st 6lbs


----------



## potsy (5 Nov 2013)

1st day of my attempt at this fast 'diet' going well so far, and yes I know it's not even 10am yet


----------



## The Jogger (5 Nov 2013)

If I get really hungry I use to drink a zero coke to take the edge off it.


----------



## Paul99 (5 Nov 2013)

Mickthemove said:


> Brian Moore (that shy ex rugby hooker) has just started a variation of this 5:2 diet, and keeping a blog on it, he has linked in a load of medical thesis etc.
> 
> I am watching with interest, ( I would link to it but not sure how on the commanders computer!)



I met Brian Moore once. Well when I say met, what I actually mean was I was walking down Fenchurch Street and not paying attention and I walked straight into him. I can confirm walking into Brian Moore feels just like walking into a brick wall. I landed on my 'arris and he just laughed at me.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

Here's what I had for this evening's fasting meal ... A huge salad, a tin of tuna (in a tiny amount of brine) and a home-made dressing. 








The tuna was about 160 calories.

I guesstimate the dressing at about 100 calories. I don't think there are many calories in a few mL of balsamic vinegar, some crushed garlic, juice of half a lemon, half a teaspoon of honey, and half a teaspoon of multigrain mustard. I added a small amount of extra virgin olive oil (6 mL) and about 80 g of low fat natural yoghurt.

The salad is huge, but it was all low cal ingredients. For instance - I used a 200 g bag of mixed salad leaves and grated carrot; guess how many calories in that? 30! Something really filling and healthy, which tastes good, hardly contains any calories, and only cost £1 from the local Co-op - bargain!


----------



## jhawk (5 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> View attachment 32104



That... looks delicious!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2013)

jhawk said:


> That... looks delicious!


Knowing that about 50% of people love my salads, but the other 50% think that they are only fit for rabbits, I ... don't actually know which group you belong to!


----------



## jhawk (6 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Knowing that about 50% of people love my salads, but the other 50% think that they are only fit for rabbits, I ... don't actually know which group you belong to!



Those who've yet to try one! Those taking it on photographic value!


----------



## martint235 (6 Nov 2013)

Well so far so good, 5lbs in two days. Another week of this and I can go back to normal eating.

I can't half feel it on the commute though!!


----------



## Dirtlover2005 (11 Nov 2013)

Ok guys - need some inspiration for tonights tea ! The good lady has got some chicken breasts and was going to do a chili chicken dish but tbh neither of us fancy the plum tomato base (we have eaten a lot of tinned tomatoes when fasting). Any ideas gratefully received!


----------



## jhawk (11 Nov 2013)

Chicken fried rice? Get some Greek Feta & Oregano salad-dressing type stuff, mix that in with the chicken, cook up some rice and be amazed.


----------



## Berties (11 Nov 2013)

My wife does the fasting diet,I can't do it I commute and ride 35 miles plus 3 days a week mixed with a couple of long rides minimum ,if I don't eat sensibly,I first of all bonk out and when I do eat I can't stop,so fasting just does not work for me,but it's always good practice to keep an eye on what you are eating,


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2013)

Berties said:


> My wife does the fasting diet,I can't do it I commute and ride 35 miles plus 3 days a week mixed with a couple of long rides minimum ,if I don't eat sensibly,I first of all bonk out and when I do eat I can't stop,so fasting just does not work for me,but it's always good practice to keep an eye on what you are eating,


Not to worry - I suspect that you can achieve most of the health benefits of fasting a couple of days a week, by exercising most days.

I remember Michael Mosley doing a programme before the fasting one, which demonstrated that a few short bursts of intense exercise a week could make a big difference to your health. I am fairly sure that I am one of the 'super-responders' mentioned in that article. I have got pretty fit, pretty quickly in the past when I have been motivated enough to do a few hours of cycling a week on a regular basis.


----------



## PK99 (11 Nov 2013)

Berties said:


> My wife does the fasting diet,I can't do it I commute and ride 35 miles plus 3 days a week mixed with a couple of long rides minimum ,if I don't eat sensibly,I first of all bonk out and when I do eat I can't stop,so fasting just does not work for me,but it's always good practice to keep an eye on what you are eating,



The diet work on the idea of 25% of normal intake, not a strict 600 calories which is based on Mr Average with an averagely inactive lifestyle. So if you were looking to lose weight the option is there to work out your normal intake and work it from there.


----------



## Berties (11 Nov 2013)

I have a healthy bmi,but do have to keep an eye on when I eat ,not what I eat ,my hours are not conventional ,I have found I can do short bursts of exercise on a limited food intake say a 10 k run sub 50 mins but a two hour plus ride I bonk out and take on gels,the fast diet was for me to help support my wife,and my findings are a observation ,every ones intakes differ during before and after exercise,I am at a point where I know what I need and when down to how I'm going to ride ,ie speed or cadence or distance,For example Sunday ,I ate when I got in Saturday night /Sunday morning at 1am ,terrible I know,and rode at 8am for three hours to fifty miles took on a gel then another ten to sixty miles broke for a meeting then rode to base a further 14 miles,then ate at 5pm that's not unusual for a couple of days a week,yet today I have eaten 3 squares with a 4 mile run,I was as many just interested in the success of the fasting diet,it just wouldn't suit me


----------



## HeroesFitness (13 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> People have been fasting for religious reasons for thousands of years, and in the developing world it would not be unusual to go hungry every now and then due to shortage of food or the money to buy it. There is a huge body of knowledge on the subject!
> 
> Sharing and documenting results is what we have been doing over the past 29 pages of this thread.
> 
> Anyway, that's enough of that ... I haven't eaten anything for 18 hours so it is time for me to have my banana, 5 strawberries and 150 g of natural yoghurt!


Yes fasting has been done religiously for hundreds of years but it has been ridiculed by health professionals for a very long time, it has only recently been documented on it's benefits, long term documents are not to positive as have not been done under correct protocols, but as you probably know more professional research is being done on fasting

Spencer :-)


----------



## ColinJ (13 Nov 2013)

Humans have evolved over many tens of thousands of years. The ones that were not suited to the conditions that they faced tended to die out. Given that short periods of hunger have been part of the lives of almost every human who ever lived, except for a relatively few privileged people, I am confident that we are adapted to cope!

What we have not had time to adapt to is the very recent appearance of omni-available, factory-manufactured, calorie-dense junk food.

So ... healthy food most days, a couple of days a week taking it easy, and enjoying the occasional treat - fine!

Eating what you like, when you like - not so fine!

****************************************

I am 57 years old, so I was a child 45-50 years ago. I hardly ever saw fat people in those days. This picture shows what most kids looked like then ...






If you looked at a photograph from a school in 2013, the difference in average size would be very obvious!

I think that by adopting the fasting approach, eating lots of fresh fruit & veg, and hardly any junk food, most people in the developed world could fix their obesity problem in 1-2 years at most.


----------



## PK99 (13 Nov 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Humans have evolved over many tens of thousands of years. The ones that were not suited to the conditions that they faced tended to die out. Given that short periods of hunger have been part of the lives of almost every human who ever lived, except for a relatively few privileged people, I am confident that we are adapted to cope!
> .



I have a theory that I call "the theory of the Primordial BBQ"

Q: Why is it that no matter how much meat you cook for a BBQ with folks standing round and eating, you can never cook enough? It ALL goes! FFS! Where's the leftovers i planned for tomorrow?

A: Back in the primordial Hunter Gatherer community, someone would go out and knock an antelope on the head, drag it back and cook it. Everyone would stand around eating and gorge themselves as they did not know when the next antelope would arrive and till then nuts and berries were the only food.

As you say, periods of hunger are what we evolved to cope with.


----------



## jazzkat (6 Jan 2014)

How are you guys doing post xmas 
I had a week off Christmas week as I was staying with family and it would have been rude to refuse the lovely food they had prepared for us. 
I'm back on my two fast days a week again and already losing the beer and chocolate induce weight gain
Are you guys still 'on the wagon'?


----------



## mcshroom (6 Jan 2014)

I'm just joining it as of tomorrow (New Years resolution but waited till I was back at work). I'm used to fasting a couple days a year for other reasons, so the fast itself doesn't worry me, but it will be interesting to see how it affects me longer term.


----------



## jazzkat (6 Jan 2014)

mcshroom said:


> I'm just joining it as of tomorrow (New Years resolution but waited till I was back at work). I'm used to fasting a couple days a year for other reasons, so the fast itself doesn't worry me, but it will be interesting to see how it affects me longer term.


Nice one!
I've been doing it for the last 18 months with the odd week off (summer hols and xmas) with no effects other than keeping skinny!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2014)

An old mate of mine has just started 5:2, and my sister is impressed with what I achieved last year (and worried that at 5 inches shorter than me, she now weighs almost the same as me!) so she started today. 3 or 4 other women in her office asked what she was doing and now they have started too, and are forming an office support group.


----------



## Paul99 (7 Jan 2014)

Back on plan today. Had 3 weeks off over xmas due to illness and temptation!


----------



## Yellow Fang (15 Jan 2014)

Started again yesterday. I noticed the too-much-coffee taste in the mouth again this morning. I wonder if that means it is working by making my metabolism shift over to burning ketones. I would be interested to have a blood test to see what my growth factor 1 hormone level is like, but is does not seem to be one of the normal tests. I lost a half to three-quarters of a stone last year, but the weight loss levelled off. I would have liked to have lost a stone. I read that there are new variations of the diet being studied in the US. 

I saw a TED talk recently on YouTube in which the speaker set your brain was equipped with a sort of thermostat which regulated what weight it thought you should be. It is difficult, if not impossible, to reset your set point to a lower weight, but unfortunately the set point could increase. I am not entirely convinced about that. I have noticed that some people lose a lot of weight when they start training a lot.


----------



## jazzkat (15 Jan 2014)

Yellow Fang said:


> I lost a half to three-quarters of a stone last year, but the weight loss levelled off. I would have liked to have lost a stone.


My weight loss stopped at 72kg's. It just wouldn't go lower, although I wasn't dieting on my non fast days, just eating normally. I probably could go lower, but I'm not sure it would be healthy!


----------



## Yellow Fang (16 Jan 2014)

jazzkat said:


> My weight loss stopped at 72kg's. It just wouldn't go lower, although I wasn't dieting on my non fast days, just eating normally. I probably could go lower, but I'm not sure it would be healthy!



Well, 72kgs seems a fairly healthy weight, unless you are only 5' tall. I get the impression that less is healthier until a) you starve to death, or b) you cannot get enough essential vitamins and minerals from your diet. Neither are probable in today's world, unless you are anorexic, or very elderly.


----------



## Scoosh (16 Jan 2014)

Are we remembering that the main purpose of the 5:2 'Fasting Diet' is *not about weight loss* ?

It *is* about longer-term health benefits; any weight loss is a by-product of eating less two days a week. It is NOT the main focus of the 5:2 'diet' - where 'diet' is using its original meaning ie what you eat !


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jan 2014)

Scoosh said:


> Are we remembering that the main purpose of the 5:2 'Fasting Diet' is *not about weight loss* ?
> 
> It *is* about longer-term health benefits; any weight loss is a by-product of eating less two days a week. It is NOT the main focus of the 5:2 'diet' - where 'diet' is using its original meaning ie what you eat !


I am! People have asked if I am going to stop when I hit my target weight, which should be in the next few months. The answer is no, because I like the variety of having 2 days a week where I take it easy with food, and I want the health benefits suggested by research. 

I am looking forward to either eating more on the 5 non-fasting days or reintroducing beer into my life!


----------



## jazzkat (16 Jan 2014)

Scoosh said:


> Are we remembering that the main purpose of the 5:2 'Fasting Diet' is *not about weight loss* ?
> 
> It *is* about longer-term health benefits; any weight loss is a by-product of eating less two days a week. It is NOT the main focus of the 5:2 'diet' - where 'diet' is using its original meaning ie what you eat !


Absolutely and it wasn't weight loss that promoted me to start the 5:2 thing - weight loss is a very good by product.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2014)

I am just finishing another fasting day. I am finding it slightly harder to motivate myself to stick to this now that I am no longer obese, but I know that I would probably slip back into my old lifestyle if I did not remain vigilant. 

I am now down 4 stone and 5 pounds from my peak weight. I would still like to lose another couple of inches from my waist, which I guess would mean losing about another 7 pounds or so.

I mentioned my sister starting the 5:2 approach. The last time I saw her, she was looking noticeably slimmer and has lost well over a stone. It is working for her too.


----------



## jazzkat (8 Jun 2014)

It's certainly become a popular way for people to lose weight. 
It is hard to stay motivated when you have slimmed down. As you say Colin, it would be easy to let it all slip. It seems many opt to go 6:1 to maintain it. Might be worth a try. Those stubborn inches around the waist are going very slowly for me. I think for me it's a combination of cycling more and not eating so much rubbish. It's difficult though!


----------



## PK99 (8 Jun 2014)

jazzkat said:


> It's certainly become a popular way for people to lose weight.
> It is hard to stay motivated when you have slimmed down. As you say Colin, it would be easy to let it all slip. It seems many opt to go 6:1 to maintain it. Might be worth a try. Those stubborn inches around the waist are going very slowly for me. I think for me it's a combination of cycling more and not eating so much rubbish. It's difficult though!



6:1 is the recommended maintenance regime as per the bbc guy who popularised the diet


----------



## Saluki (8 Jun 2014)

I have started following this. I was planning to fast today but a 25 mile bike ride got in the way so I'll fast tomorrow instead.
I tried it a few months ago and it was just horrible. I've been watching what I eat for a few weeks now so when I tried again it was much easier. Not sure about the weight side of things but I am definitely smaller. I am cycling more too so maybe weight is not shifting as I'm putting on some muscle and losing the lardy bits.


----------



## numbnuts (8 Jun 2014)

I tried fasting one, but I got hungry, so I just cut down on the size of my main meal, in three months I've lost 5kg


----------



## The Jogger (11 Jun 2014)

I am currently fasting every other day, I find I feel better on the fasting days than the eating days.


----------



## MikeG (11 Jun 2014)

For a bit of motivation for those currently fasting, here is my graph of my fasting regime results from a year ago. I was on the 5:2 regime for 2 months or so, and then swapped to 6:1, which I still currently follow. In relation to cycling, my experience is that cycling on a fast day is no problem at all, and reinforces the effect of fasting, but cycling the day after a fast can be a bit of a struggle. So, this week for example, with an audax on Saturday, I will be fasting on Thursday, rather than my normal Friday.


----------



## jazzkat (11 Jun 2014)

The Jogger said:


> I am currently fasting every other day, I find I feel better on the fasting days than the eating days.


I'm still doing 5:2 and I find a similar thing.
I had a couple of weeks off a short while ago and I constantly felt hungry! 
So* not *fasting, a.k.a eating 'normally' made me really hungry - weird!


----------



## PK99 (11 Jun 2014)

jazzkat said:


> I'm still doing 5:2 and I find a similar thing.
> I had a couple of weeks off a short while ago and I constantly felt hungry!
> So* not *fasting, a.k.a eating 'normally' made me really hungry - weird!



Depends what you are eating on the non diet days.... Processed carbs could be giving you a sugar/ insulin rush.

We find that our diet has shifted on non diet days: less carbs, more protein, more mixed veg. Hunger is not a problem. I am stable at 94kg (down from 107) and mrs pk is stable at 68kg (down from 78)


----------



## Cush (12 Jun 2014)

Have to admit I packed in the fasting I was on the 5:2 and SWMBO was complete A on the days I was on the fast; she did not see the point of it and meals and questions became a nightmare. I did get down to 14St 7 and have managed to stick to that.


----------



## jefmcg (12 Jun 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I am 57 years old, so I was a child 45-50 years ago. I hardly ever saw fat people in those days. This picture shows what most kids looked like then ...
> 
> View attachment 32552
> 
> ...


I was interested in this, so did a google images search for year 1 class photo 2014. There didn't seem to be a huge difference. For instance, this was the 3rd class photo image, also years 1 & 2





(that's it. I now return you to your discussions of the diet. Which I may take up ...)


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jun 2014)

jefmcg said:


> I was interested in this, so did a google images search for year 1 class photo 2014. There didn't seem to be a huge difference. For instance, this was the 3rd class photo image, also years 1 & 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to confess that I was basing my comments on what I see in the media. It is 20 years since I used to collect my stepdaughter from school so I don't tend to see large groups of young kids these days.

Thinking about it, the kids who play in the street round here are all a healthy weight. Mind you, children who play outdoors a lot are more likely to be ok. It's the ones whose parents never let them out, and who spend all their spare time on their phones and computers who don't get to burn off all those calories.

I certainly see far more obese teenagers and adults than I used to.

My sisters and I were slim until our 30s but all got fat in our 40s.

I don't have to make huge changes for my fasting days. Typically, if I am having a meal with steamed veg or a salad, I have _only_ the salad or veg, and leave out any potatoes, cheese etc. (And no high calorie sauces or dressings.)


----------



## jazzkat (12 Jun 2014)

PK99 said:


> Depends what you are eating on the non diet days.... Processed carbs could be giving you a sugar/ insulin rush.
> (down from 78)


I didn't give it much thought really, I was just eating what I'd eat on a normal non fast day. Now I'm back on the 5:2, my appetite is back to normal.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jul 2014)

ColinJ said:


> my sister is impressed with what I achieved last year (and worried that at 5 inches shorter than me, she now weighs almost the same as me!) so she started today. 3 or 4 other women in her office asked what she was doing and now they have started too, and are forming an office support group.


Tonight, I asked her how she is getting on. She has lost about 2 stone so far, pretty much a pound a week on average. She says that she is very strict on the fasting days (500 cals/day) and not particularly fussy on the non-fasting days, but roughly 2,000 cals/day. She has lost 7 inches off her bust, 5 inches off her waist, and 5 inches off her hips. She is very pleased with how it is going and is already starting to think ahead to the maintenance phase, once she reaches her target weight.

I am still trickling down towards my chosen size. I am happy for this last phase to take a while. I have lost 18 inches from my waist and only have about 3 inches to go. I am down about 63 pounds and would like to lose around 7 pounds more and that would probably do me.


----------



## The Jogger (27 Jul 2014)

See all the sceptics have gone quiet


----------



## AndyWilliams (27 Jul 2014)

Believe me. The best way to lose weight properly is eat less, eat the right things and move more. 
Its not a diet, its healthy living.


----------



## PK99 (27 Jul 2014)

AndyWilliams said:


> Believe me. The best way to lose weight properly is eat less, eat the right things.



...and the 5:2 diet provides a neat structured way of doing that.


----------



## potsy (28 Jul 2014)

I am going to give this a go again, although I have an idea to do a 6:2 instead of the usual 5:2 for reasons that I hope will make sense.
When I tried it (5:2) last year I had some success but for various reasons didn't stick to it long enough to get where I wanted to be, my work situation has now changed and I am working a 4 on 4 off shift which I'm going to use as my basis for fasting.

Will be fasting on 1 of the 4 work days and 1 of the 4 off days, hopefully that will still have some good results but shouldn't be too restricting, have had a very poor 2014 so far so hoping this will improve things somewhat


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2014)

potsy said:


> I am going to give this a go again, although I have an idea to do a 6:2 instead of the usual 5:2 for reasons that I hope will make sense.
> When I tried it (5:2) last year I had some success but for various reasons didn't stick to it long enough to get where I wanted to be, my work situation has now changed and I am working a 4 on 4 off shift which I'm going to use as my basis for fasting.
> 
> Will be fasting on 1 of the 4 work days and 1 of the 4 off days, hopefully that will still have some good results but shouldn't be too restricting, have had a very poor 2014 so far so hoping this will improve things somewhat


Good luck! If you fancy a ride over to Waddington some time (or anywhere else from Hebden Bridge) just let me know.


----------



## Scoosh (28 Jul 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Good luck! If you fancy a ride over to Waddington some time (or anywhere else from Hebden Bridge) just let me know.


There _will not_ be cake !


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2014)

Scoosh said:


> There _will not_ be cake !


I assume any significant rides would take place on non-fasting days! 

I'm not sure what my longest ride on a fasting day has been - definitely over 20 hilly miles but probably under 30. That's about the limit of what I like to do on a normal day without taking on extra fuel. I wouldn't fancy burning more than 1,200 calories on the bike when I was already about 2,000 short of what I needed for the day ...


----------



## uclown2002 (28 Jul 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I assume any significant rides would take place on non-fasting days!
> 
> I'm not sure what my longest ride on a fasting day has been - definitely over 20 hilly miles but probably under 30. That's about the limit of what I like to do on a normal day without taking on extra fuel. I wouldn't fancy burning more than 1,200 calories on the bike when I was already about 2,000 short of what I needed for the day ...



I ride fasted just about every day; 50+ miles, and at a good speed most days without any ill effects.


----------



## Speicher (28 Jul 2014)

I tried the 5:2 diet some time ago, having read Michael Mosley's book. I failed because I could not resist the late-night attack of the munchies. 

So today, I thought I would start another attempt. I always thought that having breakfast was important. Today, however, I thought I would avoid breakfast, and see how it goes. To my great surprise I have not been hungry all day, I have just had a very light supper.

Is this just "luck" because it is so warm? It was much hotter last week, and that did not stop me eating. 

If missing breakfast two days a week is what helps me to consume very few calories, will the long-term benefits outweigh any short-term disadvantages of not eating breakfast? I have been drinking plenty of fluids.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> I ride fasted just about every day; 50+ miles, and at a good speed most days without any ill effects.


18,000+ miles a year ... Impressive!

I'm not quite sure though how it is possible to fast every day, do lots of exercise, and not fade away ... You must be getting your energy from somewhere, unless you have reinvented the laws of physics!


----------



## uclown2002 (29 Jul 2014)

ColinJ said:


> 18,000+ miles a year ... Impressive!
> 
> I'm not quite sure though how it is possible to fast every day, do lots of exercise, and not fade away ... You must be getting your energy from somewhere, unless you have reinvented the laws of physics!


I start eating when I get back from my ride and I pretty much don't stop until bedtime 
I have no trouble getting my calories in!
I usually eat in an 8 hr window (leangains.com), hours varying depending on my work schedule.


----------



## Archie_tect (29 Jul 2014)

My grandad used to eat a good breakfast before work at 7, have his dinner in the canteen at 12 and have his tea at 5, then nothing but cups of tea til bedtime. He was 12 stone [6 foot] all his adult life and died at 89, still keeping to the same routine. He was a happy man.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (29 Jul 2014)

uclown2002 said:


> I start eating when I get back from my ride and I pretty much don't stop until bedtime
> I have no trouble getting my calories in!
> I usually eat in an 8 hr window (leangains.com), hours varying depending on my work schedule.



Ok - so you haven't really fasted then!  You're still pretty much stuffed full of all the carbohydrates you're ever gonna need from the night before!


----------



## AngieR (29 Jul 2014)

I have just read this thread from start to finish and I must say there are some pretty amazing success stories! Well done! I have been contemplating this for quite some time now. So ......, I am going to take the plunge and start on Monday - just need to research some meal plans. What I do already know about myself is that if I have breakfast, I eat more the rest of the day, and if I skip, I can last till mid afternoon... xx


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jul 2014)

AngieR said:


> I have just read this thread from start to finish and I must say there are some pretty amazing success stories! Well done! I have been contemplating this for quite some time now. So ......, I am going to take the plunge and start on Monday - just need to research some meal plans. What I do already know about myself is that if I have breakfast, I eat more the rest of the day, and if I skip, I can last till mid afternoon... xx


Go for it!

I might not have had the motivation to stick at it, but getting very ill twice in 2 years finally convinced me that I needed to look after myself or I would not make it to 60 ...

I have not really bothered to find lots of interesting meals for my fasting days. I nearly always start them with fruit and natural yoghurt. In the evenings it is usually either a salad or steamed veg with tuna, cottage cheese or hard-boiled eggs. Sometimes I do some cous cous and add chopped spring onions, cherry tomatoes, red pepper, mushrooms etc. I have also made vegetable soup a few times, which I enjoyed, so I must do that again.

I have managed to get through to gone midnight and am only just starting to notice a few pangs of hunger after today's 'fast'. I'll drink some chilled water now to distract me while I watch a late film, and look forward to a big bowl of porridge in the morning!


----------



## PK99 (30 Jul 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I assume any significant rides would take place on non-fasting days!
> 
> I'm not sure what my longest ride on a fasting day has been - definitely over 20 hilly miles but probably under 30. That's about the limit of what I like to do on a normal day without taking on extra fuel. *I wouldn't fancy burning more than 1,200 calories on the bike when I was already about 2,000 short of what I needed for the day .*..



There are two strands of thought tangled in the 5:2
- Fasting - ie long periods without eating - with a range of claimed health benefits
- Calorie deficit to promote weight loss

One the second of these, I would see no problem with eating meals as per diet day, and topping up with carbohydrate gels/bars to feed the ride?


----------



## AngieR (30 Jul 2014)

Hi Colin - yes, I have been following your story through this thread - you have been going through some real tough times to say the least! And to read how far have come is an inspiration!

I have already shifted 30 lbs this last 10 months - logging my food (weighing and counting) and exercise (walking mostly). I always tried to make sure my net calories never went below my BMR. I have hit a plateau since the end of January!! Looking to shift the last 7lbs. I am tired of logging and the 5:2 looks the way to go - health benefits and a bit of weight loss to boot possible. Once I get to my target weight range I would like to use this way of eating to maintain, without the chore of logging everything 24/7! I have now learned the caloric value of food so aim to keep a mental check on non fast days, but not so strict as long as I am not over by more than say 200 cals of my TDEE on the non fast days.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jul 2014)

PK99 said:


> I would see no problem with eating meals as per diet day, and topping up with carbohydrate gels/bars to feed the ride?


If I were doing a longer ride, > 50 miles (say), I would just eat and drink what I felt I needed. The benefits of doing the ride are probably at least as important as those of a fasting day. Sometimes I just move a fast to the day after a ride instead.

I never eat/drink enough calories on a long ride to match or exceed those burned. On a 100 mile ride day, I would lose about a pound in weight despite what I consume to keep me going.

For rides under 30 miles I would just add some OJ to the water in my bottle(s). Over 30-ish miles, I would add 40g of maltodextrin (carbo powder) per 500 ml of drink. Over 50 miles, I would have the DIY energy drinks, and eat something as well. All my rides are hilly, so they are harder than they might sound. Even my easiest loop, a 19-miler, has 1,500 ft of climbing!


----------



## Speicher (4 Aug 2014)

Today is the start of my second week of the 5:2 diet.

Last week I think I lost three or four pounds. I forgot to weigh myself last Monday morning. I guess this would be a higher than normal weight loss, and that the average loss could be about two pounds a week. What was other people's average weight loss? 

@MikeG - I like your graph of weight loss, BMI etc. Did you do that from Excel? My computer skills need updating, so I could try a simple version of that. Seeing the progress in that format might reinforce my determination to succeed.

Yes, only a few sunflower seeds.


----------



## potsy (4 Aug 2014)

Did my first 'at work' fast day on Friday which went surprisingly well, working a 12 hour day which has 3 breaks/meals meant I had to be careful.
Break 1 - A pear and a plum (100 cals)
Break 2 - Bowl of homemade soup (should have checked the menu plan as it was chicken & mushroom and I don't like mushrooms) from the canteen and an un-buttered roll (400 cals)
Break 3 - Another pear and plum (100 cals)

Only water or water with a zero cal tab in for drinks.

Today is my first 'at home' fast which is probably more difficult unless I keep busy and keep my mind off eating.

Breakfast - White coffee, no sugar (15 cals)

Dinner - Tin of soup (180 cals)

Evening meal TBC

So far so good, will weigh in once I've done 3 or 4 weeks for an idea of how it's going.


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2014)

I don't think I'd manage to cycle too and from work with that little food. Good luck !!


----------



## User19783 (4 Aug 2014)

Hi all,
I've been doing this 5:2for a few months now and coping o.k., I stick to light breakfast and a light evening lunch, total 600cal
But I do struggle the next day after a fast ,
Ok, I do a lot on the fast day, as I like to keep busy, I do anything , like a three hour bike ride, walk the dog three times and do some house work.etc.
I feel good. But I do drink alot of water and have a black coffee at lunch time, just to keep me going.
But the next day I am useless. Even though I am eating loads , i just can't catch up, 
I guess it's all because I loose to much weight, I know you shouldn't weigh yourself to much, but i do loose 2kilo on a fast day


----------



## uclown2002 (4 Aug 2014)

User19783 said:


> Hi all,
> I've been doing this 5:2for a few months now and coping o.k., I stick to light breakfast and a light evening lunch, total 600cal
> But I do struggle the next day after a fast ,
> Ok, I do a lot on the fast day, as I like to keep busy, I do anything , like a three hour bike ride, walk the dog three times and do some house work.etc.
> ...



It's simply not possible to lose 2 kg in a day because that amounts to 15,400 calories. You're experiencing a (not unusual) fluctuation with water content which normally resets within a day or 2.


----------



## User19783 (4 Aug 2014)

It's simply not possible to lose 2 kg in a day because that amounts to 15,400 calories. You're experiencing a (not unusual) fluctuation with water content which normally resets within a day or 2.

I am only going on what the scales are reading,
I take a reading first thing in the morning and last thing at night, it says , a loss of 2 kilo.
This is what happens to me. O.k. it might not be possible, but it happens.


----------



## PK99 (4 Aug 2014)

User19783 said:


> It's simply not possible to lose 2 kg in a day because that amounts to 15,400 calories. You're experiencing a (not unusual) fluctuation with water content which normally resets within a day or 2.
> 
> I am only going on what the scales are reading,
> I take a reading first thing in the morning and last thing at night, it says , a loss of 2 kilo.
> This is what happens to me. O.k. it might not be possible, but it happens.



You should be taking comparable readings ie same time of day.

First thing in the morning after..... Errm.... Unloading.... Is best for consistent comparisons.


----------



## uclown2002 (5 Aug 2014)

User19783 said:


> It's simply not possible to lose 2 kg in a day because that amounts to 15,400 calories. You're experiencing a (not unusual) fluctuation with water content which normally resets within a day or 2.
> 
> I am only going on what the scales are reading,
> I take a reading first thing in the morning and last thing at night, it says , a loss of 2 kilo.
> This is what happens to me. O.k. it might not be possible, but it happens.


I understand what you are saying, but as others have said it's best to do it first thing in the morning so that you get consistent results.
I have also weighed myself first thing in morning and last thing at night and the scales should a gain of 7pounds!!
Jumped back on next morning and was back to normal; I thought wtf!


----------



## PK99 (5 Aug 2014)

User19783 said:


> It's simply not possible to lose 2 kg in a day because that amounts to 15,400 calories. You're experiencing a (not unusual) fluctuation with water content which normally resets within a day or 2.
> 
> I am only going on what the scales are reading,
> I take a reading first thing in the morning and last thing at night, it says , a loss of 2 kilo.
> This is what happens to me. O.k. it might not be possible, but it happens.



So over 10 diet days you lose 20kg?

Surely?
If you are weighing first thing in the morning on a diet day, your digestive tract, bowel and bladder are still full of/processing the previous days intake.
By last thing at night on the diet day, yesterdays intake has cleared through the system and food intake has been much smaller and therefore your system is holding less food and liquid in process.

Sometimes at the start of a diet day I can take off a kg in 5 minutes. Weigh myself, then have a slash and a dump and hey presto i have lost weight!


----------



## Scoosh (5 Aug 2014)

*IF* you are doing the 5:2 eating regime as a means to loose weight (which is NOT its main purpose) you should not rely on the scales alone. Any weight-loss programme will plateau after a while but what can still be happening is that inches/cms are coming off.

I would recommend keeping a logbook, filled in no more than once a week, preferably in the morning after rise - toilet - wash weigh - measure ... _before_ any drink/ food. Measurements should be a minimum of chest (on or just above the nipples); waist (navel level); bum (choose your own place - modesty prevents me from suggestion the bit above the hair on front ). If you want to add upper arms and thighs too, feel free !

If weight has plateaued - have the measurements started/kept coming down ? 

The key to any weight-loss programme is a change of eating habits - getting rid of 'junk calories' and eating more veg and fruit.

Simples**  





** allegedly !


----------



## Yellow Fang (14 Oct 2014)

I am fasting today. I have been keeping up a one day a week fast except for black tea and coffee most weeks this year. It is not too difficult. Sometimes I wonder whether it would be preferable to fast three days at the start of each month.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Oct 2014)

Yellow Fang said:


> I am fasting today. I have been keeping up a one day a week fast except for black tea and coffee most weeks this year. It is not too difficult. Sometimes I wonder whether it would be preferable to fast three days at the start of each month.


Have a try at Green (Chinese) Tea, its also supposed to be full of antioxidents as well as being really nice (Twinings do a good one in teabags but my favourite bags are Sea Dyke Brand by Xiamen Tea Imp. & Exp. Co., Ltd that a specialist Chinese wholesalers in Leicester sell)


----------



## Yellow Fang (14 Oct 2014)

raleighnut said:


> Have a try at Green (Chinese) Tea, its also supposed to be full of antioxidents as well as being really nice (Twinings do a good one in teabags but my favourite bags are Sea Dyke Brand by Xiamen Tea Imp. & Exp. Co., Ltd that a specialist Chinese wholesalers in Leicester sell)



Thanks for the tip. I don't usually like herbal teas, although peppermint tea is alright.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2014)

I don't think green tea is really a herbal tea. Isn't it tea that has not been 'fermented' (oxidised) into black tea?

I am just enjoying my nightly mug of green and black tea. I like the taste of green tea, and the strength of black tea so I mix the two together.


----------



## Yellow Fang (14 Oct 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I don't think green tea is really a herbal tea. Isn't it tea that has not been 'fermented' (oxidised) into black tea?



I don't know. I think I tried green tea and didn't like it. I don't even like Earl Grey. I just like builders' tea, but only with milk.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Oct 2014)

Well, Earl Grey is definitely an acquired taste! I sometimes get offered that by a friend, but I always have that mixed with black tea too, unless she has run out of black.


----------



## Cubist (15 Oct 2014)

Late to the thread but I have been fasting since late May. I find it easiest to eat nothing until 2pm, when I have porridge made with 50g oats, a splash f milk and mainly water, sweetened with canderel and a banana. I drink about three cups of tea with semi skimmed throughout the day and lots of espresso, then another bowl of porridge as above at about 8 PM. My weight has gone from 17 st to 15st 8 but have plateaued this last three weeks. I can cycle better, longer and faster in fasting days than the day after. Last time I put in a two hour mountain bike ride after breakfast on the day after, I bonked halfway round, with a gel from the bottom of my pack saving the day, but when I got home my blood pressure dropped through the floor and I could barely manage the lunchtime dog walk. I went seriously dizzy and my legs were like lead. It was late that night before I had fully recovered. My theory is that on fast days your body switches to fat burn mode to fuel the exercise, but by the next morning you're running on virtually empty, possibly with nothing left to fuel the muscles. It's also possible that I'm dehydrating as on fasting days I wee like a big dog. My weight can fluctuate by about four pounds between the morning of a fasting day and the next morning, empty to empty. That s got to be fluid variation plus half a pound of fat or so, as the weight is coming off at a pound or so a week. I now only ever weigh myself on the morning after my second fast of the week, as the variation is so huge it makes weighing yourself inconsistent.


----------



## Yellow Fang (15 Oct 2014)

Cubist said:


> Late to the thread but I have been fasting since late May. I find it easiest to eat nothing until 2pm, when I have porridge made with 50g oats, a splash f milk and mainly water, sweetened with canderel and a banana. I drink about three cups of tea with semi skimmed throughout the day and lots of espresso, then another bowl of porridge as above at about 8 PM. My weight has gone from 17 st to 15st 8 but have plateaued this last three weeks. I can cycle better, longer and faster in fasting days than the day after. Last time I put in a two hour mountain bike ride after breakfast on the day after, I bonked halfway round, with a gel from the bottom of my pack saving the day, but when I got home my blood pressure dropped through the floor and I could barely manage the lunchtime dog walk. I went seriously dizzy and my legs were like lead. It was late that night before I had fully recovered. My theory is that on fast days your body switches to fat burn mode to fuel the exercise, but by the next morning you're running on virtually empty, possibly with nothing left to fuel the muscles. It's also possible that I'm dehydrating as on fasting days I wee like a big dog. My weight can fluctuate by about four pounds between the morning of a fasting day and the next morning, empty to empty. That s got to be fluid variation plus half a pound of fat or so, as the weight is coming off at a pound or so a week. I now only ever weigh myself on the morning after my second fast of the week, as the variation is so huge it makes weighing yourself inconsistent.



I think at least part of the health benefit comes from making your body switch from burning glycogen to burning fat.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Oct 2014)

Yellow Fang said:


> Thanks for the tip. I don't usually like herbal teas, although peppermint tea is alright.


Green tea is not one of these 'herbal infusions' (unless you count black tea as 'herbal') it is the Chinese way of drinking the tea plant they have and is not 'perfumed' like Earl Grey  (unless you try the Jasmine variant) its just really nice without milk.


ColinJ said:


> I don't think green tea is really a herbal tea. Isn't it tea that has not been 'fermented' (oxidised) into black tea?
> 
> I am just enjoying my nightly mug of green and black tea. I like the taste of green tea, and the strength of black tea so I mix the two together.


Traditional tea caddies had 2 compartments and a central mixing bowl for that very reason.


----------



## PK99 (15 Oct 2014)

Cubist said:


> My theory is that on fast days your body switches to fat burn mode to fuel the exercise, but by the next morning you're running on virtually empty, possibly with nothing left to fuel the muscles. .



on a fast day, you have carb stocks on board from the previous day. plenty for a 2 hour ride.
on the day after a fast day, carb stocks are low and bonking a real possibility - your experience reads like straightforward bonking.

Last week, on a fast day, I did 50 miles flat riding from 8am after breakfast, in one hit with nothing more than zero cal sports drink and felt fine all the way (only reason i stopped was the cafe in Richmond park winked as i passed)

If i go out with the CTC wayfarers on the day after a fast day, i'm slower than normal and struggle on anything resembling a real hill. I now make sure that if i ride the day after a fast day i have energy drink in my bottle and gels in my pocket.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Oct 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I don't think green tea is really a herbal tea. Isn't it tea that has not been 'fermented' (oxidised) into black tea?
> 
> I am just enjoying my nightly mug of green and black tea. I like the taste of green tea, and the strength of black tea so I mix the two together.



I go to China a lot on business so I have cupboards full of green teas of a bewildering number of varieties. You'd be doing me a favour taking some of my hands.....next forum ride I'll bring you some. I'll bore you with the arcane niceties of the tea making ceremony too


----------



## ColinJ (15 Oct 2014)

nickyboy said:


> I go to China a lot on business so I have cupboards full of green teas of a bewildering number of varieties. You'd be doing me a favour taking some of my hands.....next forum ride I'll bring you some. I'll bore you with the arcane niceties of the tea making ceremony too


Ooh, yes please! 

Or if you fancy pigging out at Watergate tearooms again, let me know and I will ride out to meet you somewhere and accompany you in.


----------



## The Jogger (6 Jan 2015)

As the other thread is locked


The 5:2 is brilliant and is healthy the benefits of fasting on your health is so good. Also try and eat a lot less carbs if you can ignore the stupid food pyramid.


----------



## david k (6 Jan 2015)

first night after fasting, drempt about food all night!!! felt fine until late on when i got hungy, felt tired first thing, feel better after brecky


----------



## PK99 (6 Jan 2015)

The Jogger said:


> As the other thread is locked
> 
> 
> The 5:2 is brilliant and is healthy the benefits of fasting on your health is so good. Also try and eat *a lot less carbs* if you can ignore the stupid food pyramid.




... a lots less* starchy* carbs.

we eat mountains of rainbow veg and no starchy carbs on a diet day and overall significantly less pasta/Potatoes/crap bread* than we used to. If I have a big ride the next day, i make sure i am stoked up with carbs the day before.

* I've taken to sourdough, both bought and home made


----------



## The Jogger (6 Jan 2015)

When I use to feel hungry I used to hit the zero coke and it took the edge off it. I would have a 600 calorie meal at tea time after fasting all day then nothing for the rest of the day or 500 cal tea and a 100 cal snack later, easy.


----------



## PK99 (6 Jan 2015)

Just stumbled across this critique of Body Mass Index: useful for anyone tracking BMI rather than weight alone


http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/255712.php


----------



## Leescfc79 (7 Jan 2015)

Did my first fast day yesterday, 500 calories and found it ok, going to aim to do Tuesday and Thursday every week.

Have a ride planned this evening so hopefully that doesn't suffer.


----------



## subaqua (7 Jan 2015)

The Jogger said:


> As the other thread is locked
> 
> 
> The 5:2 is brilliant and is healthy the benefits of fasting on your health is so good. Also try and eat a lot less carbs if you can ignore the stupid food pyramid.


 
jogger speaks the truth here.


----------



## The Jogger (7 Jan 2015)

As always


subaqua said:


> jogger speaks the truth here.


----------



## derrick (7 Jan 2015)

A family friend started the 5-2 diet about a year ago and my wife joined her 6 months ago, they have both lost weight, my wife does quite a lot of cycling and the friend swims a lot. Neither of them is lazy they just struggle to stay at the weight they would like to be, i am lucky i can eat like a horse and don't suffer any change real change in my wieght, i go up and down a little but nothing i would worry about. So all i can say is well done to all who struggle with there weight, and what ever works for you just do it, Stuff all the knockers on here,


----------



## Scoosh (7 Jan 2015)

I trust we are all remembering that the main physical (medical) purpose and benefit of the 5:2 fasting _regime_ (note, NOT "diet") is improved health and longevity. 

Any weight loss is a bonus by-product. 

For references, look further up the thread - I have mentioned this before …


----------



## derrick (7 Jan 2015)

It's what ever works


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jan 2015)

Scoosh said:


> I trust we are all remembering that the main physical (medical) purpose and benefit of the 5:2 fasting _regime_ (note, NOT "diet") is improved health and longevity.
> 
> Any weight loss is a bonus by-product.
> 
> For references, look further up the thread - I have mentioned this before …


That is why I intend to stick with it even when I no longer have flab to lose; I will just have to start eating more on the non-fasting days. Suits me - I love eating!


----------



## PK99 (7 Jan 2015)

Scoosh said:


> I trust we are all remembering that the main physical (medical) purpose and benefit of the 5:2 fasting _regime_ (note, NOT "diet") is improved health and longevity.
> 
> Any weight loss is a bonus by-product.
> 
> For references, look further up the thread - I have mentioned this before …



some think of it like that, for others the weight loss is the only factor of importance - the other aspects are still to be proven by proper research.


----------



## derrick (7 Jan 2015)

I really can't be bothered


----------



## subaqua (7 Jan 2015)

The Jogger said:


> As always


1 
2
3
4 cough


----------



## jamin100 (8 Jan 2015)

I have just started this and am on my 2nd fast day this week.
Im around 5'9 and weighed myself before xmas and was 14st 10lbs

Hopefully the lbs will start falling off!


----------



## The Jogger (8 Jan 2015)

Good move and it gets easier as you go along, I enjoy my commute on the bike more on a fast day.


----------



## jamin100 (16 Jan 2015)

Down to 14st 3lbs And it wasn't actually that bad.
I'm going to aim for 13 stone by April I think


----------



## david k (17 Jan 2015)

It's going well for me but weight is jumping all over the place, I recon I've lost at least 5 lbs in the first two weeks

This diet works well with my job


----------



## ziggys101 (17 Jan 2015)

There is only one real truth in managing to lose weight..


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLiV7yr3HDY


Also a great book out at the the moment which looks at the fundamentals of the diet craze is

Diet Cults by Matt Fitzgerald


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (17 Jan 2015)

7 years ago I weighed at least 24-25 stone (got to the point where I was too scared to weigh myself).

Now weigh 11 and a half stone, including at least a stone - I would estimate - of extra muscle I didn't have back then.

All achieved on at least 3000 calories a day, lots of exercise and a subsequent rise in metabolism. Not a diet book or celery stick anywhere to be seen.

For me, that extra muscle mass, exercise, and increase metabolic rate allows me to eat absolutely anything I want without putting on weight.  Actually eat more now than I did when I was obese!

Actually thinking about writing a book on the theme. - self published, obviously!! 

Edit. Having said all that, I can appreciate the merits of incorporating fasting days into your weekly routine. My Uncle, a retired GP, has been doing something similar since the late sixties!


----------



## ziggys101 (17 Jan 2015)

Fasting does work but all it does is restrict you calorie intake if you normally eat 3000 calories a day and then do nothing else apart from fast at 600 cal for two days you reduce your weekly intake by 4800 cal enough to lose aprox 1.5lbs. There is no magic every diet comes down to one factor calories out > calories in thats it! but I'm sure someone else must have said that in the preceding 45 pages :-)


----------



## PK99 (17 Jan 2015)

ziggys101 said:


> Fasting does work but all it does is restrict you calorie intake if you normally eat 3000 calories a day and then do nothing else apart from fast at 600 cal for two days you reduce your weekly intake by 4800 cal enough to lose aprox 1.5lbs. There is no magic every diet comes down to one factor calories out > calories in thats it! but I'm sure someone else must have said that in the preceding 45 pages :-)



yep - all "diets" essentially work in the same way. Burn more calories than you consume and you will lose weight. The trick is finding a regime you find easy to follow


----------



## david k (17 Jan 2015)

ziggys101 said:


> Fasting does work but all it does is restrict you calorie intake if you normally eat 3000 calories a day and then do nothing else apart from fast at 600 cal for two days you reduce your weekly intake by 4800 cal enough to lose aprox 1.5lbs. There is no magic every diet comes down to one factor calories out > calories in thats it! but I'm sure someone else must have said that in the preceding 45 pages :-)


I agree, however for some that isn't easy to do for various reasons. The 5 2 seems an achievable approach for me. The other factor is metabolism, I have an u der active thyroid, if anyone has one they will know the difficulties this brings


----------



## The Jogger (2 Feb 2015)

Fasted today, didn't think I would as we had my wife,s birthday weekend with lots of good and unhealthy food. I was thinking about fasting until I stood on the scales this morning, when I decided it was a definite. Wasn't too bad, considering.


----------



## david k (4 Mar 2015)

People still doing this?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2015)

david k said:


> People still doing this?


I'm doing it for the rest of my life!


----------



## PK99 (4 Mar 2015)

david k said:


> People still doing this?



yep:

weight measurement 8am each day after..... errm.... unloading


----------



## The Jogger (4 Mar 2015)

Fasted yesterday and fasting again tomorrow.


----------



## david k (4 Mar 2015)

PK99 said:


> yep:
> 
> weight measurement 8am each day after..... errm.... unloading
> 
> View attachment 81416



Is the blue line weight? What's the red line pls?


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2015)

david k said:


> Is the blue line weight? What's the red line pls?


The labels in the box on the right explain that.


----------



## david k (5 Mar 2015)

ColinJ said:


> The labels in the box on the right explain that.


Arh I see it now, sorry


----------



## The Jogger (5 Mar 2015)

I fasted today as planned, I had a M&S count on us meal about 330 cals at 7pm the first food I had today, I'll finish off with a snack shortly then a nice breakfast tomorrow, easy.........


----------



## jazzkat (5 Mar 2015)

david k said:


> People still doing this?


Yes, it's been a couple of years now. No plans to stop.


----------



## Dirtlover2005 (26 Jan 2016)

I've started this again - anyone else?


----------



## PK99 (26 Jan 2016)

Yep from 1 Jan. Looking to take off 8/10 kg. So far 2kg down.


----------



## Dirtlover2005 (26 Jan 2016)

PK99 said:


> Yep from 1 Jan. Looking to take off 8/10 kg. So far 2kg down.



Good going!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Jan 2016)

I have been keeping up one fast a week and often a second, but I want to get back into the twice a week habit. I have had too many family visits, takeaways etc. since the week before Christmas and it has piled a few pounds back on.


----------



## PK99 (26 Jan 2016)

Dirtlover2005 said:


> Good going!



First couple of kg are very easy. ..


----------



## Cush (27 Jan 2016)

Dirtlover2005 said:


> I've started this again - anyone else?


Started again on the 6th of the month, weighed myself, Sauna and fasting on Wednesdays, weighed again on Thursdays before breakfast, have found that I lost weight on the Thursdays weighing but had put some back on by the following Wednesday but was still down on the previous week, that is until today when I am actually up on last Wednesday. It will be interesting to see what happens today. I have found it harder to fast this time than when I did it two years ago.(lasted six months then a course took its toll and I stopped)


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jan 2016)

I started this at the end of November. I've lost 1/2 a stone. It's working out at 1/4 stone per month which having flicked through a few posts at the beginning of this thread, ties in with 


Yellow Fang said:


> Regarding weight loss there are 3500 Calories in a a pound of fat. Fasting once a week would lose me less than a pound a week, assuming I did not make up for it the rest of the week. Overall, I guess it cuts down my weekly Calorie intake by 10% because Tuesday is not a drinking day for me. If you are doing the 5:2 diet that should lose you about a pound a week.
> .


Some days it's hard(ish) and other days I actually look forward to a fast day. I'll be keeping it up for the rest of this year.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2016)

I read about a guy that tried drinking 2 pints of milk a day..........as well as his normal food intake and it ended up killing him.


He was 142 when he died


----------



## PK99 (27 Jan 2016)

Yellow Fang said:


> An article on the fasting diet. Hugh Fearnley-Whittingstall is doing it.
> 
> I wonder myself if I will keep it up. I intend to. That is largely why am I only doing one day a week and not eating anything on that day. If you allow yourself 600 Calories, that could easily climb up. Fasting completely makes the day special.
> 
> ...



The numbers are pretty simple:
1 lb ~ 3500 
Normal diet 2500 per day
Diet day 600
Weekly deficit: 5000 - 1200 = 3800

IE about 1lb

It's not rocket science. The weight loss side of 5:2 works the same as any other diet: calorie deficit.


----------



## Yellow Fang (27 Jan 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I started this at the end of November. I've lost 1/2 a stone. It's working out at 1/4 stone per month which having flicked through a few posts at the beginning of this thread, ties in with
> 
> Some days it's hard(ish) and other days I actually look forward to a fast day. I'll be keeping it up for the rest of this year.



I find it easier if I do not eat anything in the morning. Most of the day I forget I am hungry. I ate nothing yesterday, and I also did circuits at lunch time and a Japanese evening class. I did not feel more lacking in energy than I usually do. I definitely go to bed looking forward to breakfast though.


----------



## PK99 (27 Jan 2016)

Yellow Fang said:


> I find it easier if I do not eat anything in the morning. Most of the day I forget I am hungry. I ate nothing yesterday, and I also did circuits at lunch time and a Japanese evening class. I did not feel more lacking in energy than I usually do. I definitely go to bed looking forward to breakfast though.



Most people seem to find exercise ON a diet day is not a problem as muscles and liver are well stoked from normal eating the day before.

Exercise the day following a diet day is more difficult as stocks are low.


----------



## The Jogger (27 Jan 2016)

I now fast from 8pm to 12 noon then I eat lowiler carb ( Mediterranean diet) with good fats and no sugar. I cycle to work in the morning and I feel good for not eating beforehand. I find this now works for me and I've stopped looking for a miracle diet.


----------



## Speicher (28 Jan 2016)

The Jogger said:


> I now fast from 8pm to 12 noon then I eat lowiler carb ( Mediterranean diet) with good fats and no sugar. I cycle to work in the morning and I feel good for not eating beforehand. I find this now works for me and I've stopped looking for a miracle diet.



Are you doing that two days a week or everyday? 

By "good" fats, do you mean olive oil and butter, in small quantities?


----------



## The Jogger (28 Jan 2016)

Speicher said:


> Are you doing that two days a week or everyday?
> 
> By "good" fats, do you mean olive oil and butter, in small quantities?



I do it at least five days a week sometimes seven but it is just like skipping breakfast and finishing eating a bit earlier than normal which gives you the 16 hour fast. 

Yes the good fats would be mainly olive oil and some coconut oil. It is easier than the 5:2 for me.


----------



## RichardWHardwick (29 Jan 2016)

This is all a bit complicated for me.
I'm doing the following:
Eating breakfast, dinner and tea every day - but nothing else afterwards.
That gives me 12-14 hours without eating out of every 24.
Monday to Friday I don't have carbs for dinner, but will for breakfast and tea. That stops the afternoon slump at the desk or when working from home. 
Monday to Friday I try not to eat bread.
Eat healthy the vast majority of the time but not obsessive.
No counting calories. No weighing myself. 
It's working great so far. Only been going two weeks but did it last year as well. 
My mam tells me it's like doing a mini fast every night. 
And once I started on supper that was it. Now I don't miss it and my energy levels are so much better.


----------



## toontra (29 Jan 2016)

PK99 said:


> Most people seem to find exercise ON a diet day is not a problem as muscles and liver are well stoked from normal eating the day before.



My 2 diet days are the days I do lengthy gym workouts in the morning. As you say, there is never an energy problem - in fact it takes my mind off food and I find it easy not to eat anything until the 600 c's in the evening.

When I try fasting on non-exercise days I find it harder.

BTW I've been doing the 5:2 for over 3 years now and it's just part of my routine and not really an issue. As someone else said, I almost look forward to fast days. My fast days are Mondays & Wednesdays, although I sometimes miss them when work or holidays intervene. No big deal - I just pick up whenever possible.


----------



## Cush (30 Jan 2016)

My fasting day (Wednesday) starts by weighing myself. I then have breakfast (Muesli and coffee without sugar). Take the dogs for a couple of miles walk or a have a ten-mile ride (depends on circumstances) Then go to the Sauna, where I use both the dry and steam rooms for up to four hours (normally it would be no more than two hours). I eat nothing and only have two 500mle bottles of a sports drink. I have found it hard not to snack, especially on an evening, but have persevered up until now. I weigh myself before breakfast on Thursday. I can lose up to four pounds on the fasting day but put two - three pounds back on in the week. Energy levels after the Sauna are low but return to normal the next day. I am thinking of starting the fasting day from after the evening meal on Tuesday to breakfast on Thursday but think it may be too much. In the past, I did try two fasting days a week but found it disturbed the family routine too much (SWMBO does not believe in fasting)


----------

